# Crash Journal



## CrashMagnet (Apr 25, 2022)

I thought I would stop posting in the sick plants forum. I mean, not every one of my plants are sick! The title seems appropriate, though. Expect random catastrophic decisions at any part of every grow.

So this is day 8 of my fourth attempt at a full size Early Miss Auto. I want this one to exceed the two foot height everyone says it (never) reaches. The first two made it to 18 inches before I harvested them (probably late), but I did so much wrong in the beginning it's amazing they made it that far.

The third is still growing after barely making it out of seedling stage. I'm hoping she will make some progress now that I can leave her outdoors. Here she it hiding from the neighbors between the hydroponics and the raised bed. Nothing like the pathetic seedling my wife wouldn't let me toss.







So on to the fourth one. I was afraid to go with a grow cube or plug, since that where the last one (almost) failed. I pushed the seed straight into Happy Frog and perlite in a 6 Oz clear Solo cup. Day 4 after it sprouted I could see roots running down the side, and I moved it into a 3 gallon felt pot. I didn't have a 2 gallon that was tall enough and, well, I'm optimistic! This is day 8 after sprout.






Starting a THC Bomb the same way. Roots haven't shown on the sides yet, but there is one visible at the bottom of the cup. Day 3. Planning to give this one away.






So I didn't follow @Carty 's steps exactly as I probably should have. This is the crash journal after all... I might be giving it too much light as well. The leaves are growing, but it's not getting much taller. If I can find a place to hide it, I might just leave it outside.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 25, 2022)

looking good Crash

yeah , I’ve always heard that those clear plastic cups were bad on the roots?


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> looking good Crash
> 
> yeah , I’ve always heard that those clear plastic cups were bad on the roots?



I figured I would be moving it as soon as the roots were visible. As fast as that happened, I probably should have just started in the felt pot.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 25, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I figured I would be moving it as soon as the roots were visible. As fast as that happened, I probably should have just started in the felt pot.



live and learn….if it ain’t one thing it’s another


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 25, 2022)

You and I are ‘self-depreciating, shooting-one’s-self-in-the-foot brothers-in-arms’. I always hope for the best but assume the worst(and focus on all my failures despite my successes). Looking forward to a 2+ footer with plenty of good buds but more than a few ‘if only’s’ and ‘coulda-woulda-shoulda’s’. As everyone always tells me, I am sure you ‘knock it out of the park’ but don’t see it that way. I am looking forward to your better-than-you-see-it results. Sorry for all the hyphens. I will end my comment with an ellipsis…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 25, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> You and I are ‘self-depreciating, shooting-one’s-self-in-the-foot brothers-in-arms’. I always hope for the best but assume the worst(and focus on all my failures despite my successes). Looking forward to a 2+ footer with plenty of good buds but more than a few ‘if only’s’ and ‘coulda-woulda-shoulda’s’. As everyone always tells me, I am sure you ‘knock it out of the park’ but don’t see it that way. I am looking forward to your better-than-you-see-it results. Sorry for all the hyphens. I will end my comment with an ellipsis…



Failure is the best way to learn IMO. A self-depreciating brother-in-arms, yes indeed. You almost have to be one to know one .


----------



## Carty (Apr 26, 2022)

And I know them all... haha.  I'm still making mistakes learning.  messed up this current grow bad.  went cheap because soil prices shot up, soil I got blows.. arghh.  Roots Organics or Strawberry Fields only from now on.  My bro buys so much he gets it for $15 a bag...  guess I'll start buying few at a time..

Brother Crash...  ya gotta start them in 1gal pots man...  it's something about stunting the tap root on autos that they do not like.  Photo periods you can just keep vegging until they veg their way out of it, autos cannot do this..
some reason it stunts them.

I've got some new seeds I just made, wanna try some.?   from Alaska somewhere, Gambian F7 x Neville's Haze F3
I started with F2 stock, so these are F3.  Stinky stuff and what great smoke.. very potent.  peek at my auto thread to
see her.  Gamhazn f2 is what she is...  and it is Gamhazing stuff... muwahahah.


We all gotta go thru out test periods man.. when I started I was told to start them in 3gal felt pots.. ok.  fine if you have fem'd seeds.. and I don't like having full control over moisture levels in the pot either..
Since I had Regular Autos,  and wanted 5 or 6 plants, I had to start 12.  Um, I don't have room for 12 3gal pots, soil would be $..  so, I used 1gal pots..

I was also told, NEVER transplant an auto.  stubborn me says,  oh yeah..  we'll see about that.   So, I had to wait for them to sex, and up pot the best females and I wound up with 7.  culled 1.  went into 3gal felt pots,  since have switched to a unique 2gal made much taller....  walla.  ez peezee..   1gal, show sex, 2gal felt.    If you don't mind watering often, I'd even say half gal pot would work as it's only 2 to 3wks max usually...  

I think your gonna get things going just fine bro... need any help I'm glad to do so...


----------



## ness (Apr 26, 2022)

Hello CrashMagnet welcome to Marijuana Passion there are lots of nice people here feel free to asking (?) Have fun growing.

Hi Carty, I'll be transplanting one or two of the Blueberry's you gifted to me in 3 gal fabric pots.  I'll be order 2 gal fabric pots in the furure but for now I'm using what I got.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 26, 2022)

Carty, mine are female seeds, so I thought I should start them directly in 2 gal pots? The clear solo cup was an added experiment. Sometimes the seed germinates upside down and races for the bottom, and I end up with a root sticking out the top. I even had one I germinated in a paper towel do that once. 

So I figured I could leave it in the solo cup to make sure it was oriented in the right direction, but not long enough to stunt the tap root. Next time though, straight into the 2 gal pot. I keep repeating the Early Miss grows so I can compare them and decide which mistakes were actually good ideas!

I would love some seeds to play with. I'm a seed junky almost, and bought more than I will plant in a couple of years, as well as pollenated a couple of branches and collected those seeds. But more is always better. I could get them in soil by the middle of May.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 26, 2022)

The roots showed up in the THC Bomb's solo cup today (day 4). About like the EM auto, I moved it before the roots began to circle. I shouldn't have reused a cup that had algae in it - oops.














And straight to a 5 gallon pot. It's going to live outside starting this weekend.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 26, 2022)

My nephew is taking the clones off my hands. He's proving to be just as good at killing seedlings as me. I think he will have better luck with plants already in veg. He's going to leave them outside, so we'll still know if they bloom from being out too soon. Here they are hiding from the storm with the tomatoes and spinach.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 26, 2022)

As long as I'm updating progress, the GSCs drank more than 5 gallons of water the last two days. PH dropped from 5.9 to 5.4 during that time as well. I filled it with tap water (PH 7+) and it's back to 5.9. 

They don't seem to be eating that much, but they sure are drinking and growing. I'll have to stand on a bucket to raise the light soon. Already have to stand in the gym to get them all in the picture.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 26, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> My nephew is taking the clones off my hands. He's proving to be just as good at killing seedlings as me. I think he will have better luck with plants already in veg. He's going to leave them outside, so we'll still know if they bloom from being out too soon. Here they are hiding from the storm with the tomatoes and spinach.
> 
> View attachment 295196


My daughter is puttting a couple clones I gave her out early. It will be interesting to see the difference in them and mine which will wait till June to go out. I’d kinda like to see that crazy Re-veg thing happen but just not on my plants  she lives close by so I can watch them


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> My daughter is puttting a couple clones I gave her out early. It will be interesting to see the difference in them and mine which will wait till June to go out. I’d kinda like to see that crazy Re-veg thing happen but just not on my plants  she lives close by so I can watch them



I haven't seen one re-veg either, though one of the clones started to flower briefly the day after I potted it. It was under a TS2000 20/4, so any plans it had to flower were short lived. I didn't know it could be a spectacle, or I might have encouraged it : )

I have the THC Bomb seedling going out as well. It just needs a couple of days to adjust to the new pot. And then, if I get really brave, the mother plant can go out. I already put it out every morning. I just need to force myself to stop bringing it in at night.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 27, 2022)

I have 3 Autos outside. Grew them outside from seed. Looking good except for where my dog chewed on two of them. Bastard decided they needed a trim.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 27, 2022)

My dog plowed through the tomato pots a couple of weeks ago and broke one off at dirt level. So far, he hasn't munched any fan leaves, but he sleeps under the exhaust vent for the tent. I re-rooted the broken tomato plant in rock wool, so he's off the hook. 

I'm a little concerned about all the rabbits I'm seeing this year. I don't mind them eating some lettuce and spinach. But they better stay clear of the pot plants : )


----------



## spunom (Apr 27, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> My dog plowed through the tomato pots a couple of weeks ago and broke one off at dirt level. So far, he hasn't munched any fan leaves, but he sleeps under the exhaust vent for the tent. I re-rooted the broken tomato plant in rock wool, so he's off the hook.
> 
> I'm a little concerned about all the rabbits I'm seeing this year. I don't mind them eating some lettuce and spinach. But they better stay clear of the pot plants : )


Wrap some chicken wire around them


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I have 3 Autos outside. Grew them outside from seed. Looking good except for where my dog chewed on two of them. Bastard decided they needed a trim.


maybe you need a cage around them.  I hate chewed leaves


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 27, 2022)

I have read never clone a plant in flower, and never clone an auto, so what am I doing? Trying to clone some pruned branches from the auto GSC's in flower..


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 28, 2022)

Going to be out of town for a week starting Sunday. I was all set with auto watering schemes for all the potted plants, but wasn't prepared for the DWC plants drinking 2-3 gallons every freaking day. Growth has slowed a little, but if anything they are drinking even more. Probably means I should be changing the nutrients more often than once a week. 

I have a mechanical float valve on the way. I'm planning on supplying it from a 20 gallon reservoir and a submersible pump on a timer. So I can top off the DWC to whatever I set the float to once a day. Just hope I don't do too much damage to the GSC jungle installing the valve. 

In the flower tent I had an "incident" a few days ago I've been avoiding thinking about. The tent and DWC share a room with my air compressor which I usually leave unplugged when I'm not using it. But last weekend I forgot and left it plugged in and it apparently came on and tripped a breaker during the night when all the lights were on. It killed the grow lights in the shop, the AC, chiller and the fans in the tent, but NOT the light in the tent which just by chance is on a different circuit. 

So the next morning I found some crispy plants in the tent. My first thought was to just toss them and forget about it, but gave them a few days. Most of the fan leaves fell off the White Widows and the Blueberry has some serious leaf damage all over. But they are all showing new growth, so it's looking like they will make it to harvest in spite of the abuse. I'll post some pics tonight when I get home.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 28, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> maybe you need a cage around them.  I hate chewed leaves


Believe it or not they look fine and are doing well. Im guessing im going to have one side bushier than the other side.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Believe it or not they look fine and are doing well. Im guessing im going to have one side bushier than the other side.


Bend it over into a manifold and train it


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Believe it or not they look fine and are doing well. Im guessing im going to have one side bushier than the other side.


Have not you never seen a woman just like that?


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 28, 2022)

OK, here's the damage. The sideways buds are to keep them out of the light. I did that just before the breaker issue, or they would probably be even worse. Anyway, all the buds show new growth, and none of the trichomes look damaged. I wonder if all this stress can herm a plant that already has a few pollinated flowers growing seeds?


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 28, 2022)

On a lighter note, the little runt is growing fast in the sunlight. I might get an ounce or two out of her after all.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 28, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> OK, here's the damage. The sideways buds are to keep them out of the light. I did that just before the breaker issue, or they would probably be even worse. Anyway, all the buds show new growth, and none of the trichomes look damaged. I wonder if all this stress can herm a plant that already has a few pollinated flowers growing seeds?
> 
> View attachment 295352
> 
> ...


Ouch!


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 30, 2022)

A couple of my GSC's are showing clear calcium deficiency, with double the recommended amount of cal-mag. I've become quite disillusioned with cal-mag, GH and FF both. Doesn't seem to matter how much of the stuff I add in, eventually I see calcium deficiency on every plant whatever the medium. I use calcium nitrate and magnesium sulfate on my tomatoes, and not one calcium deficient leaf is on any of those plants. 

So when I changed out the reservoir today, instead of cal-mag my plants got some added calcium nitrate and magnesium sulfate, and no cal-mag. Cost to mix it myself is about 10% of what cal-mag costs anyway. 

I have my auto water pump all ready for the flower tent. They are already bordering on being over watered due to me testing the watering system. It had a tendency to become a siphon when the pump was turned off, and I had to mount the ports higher. With any luck I won't come home to a bunch of plants floating in the tent.

Also mounted a float valve in one of the spare baskets in the DWC. I have 20 gallons in a second reservoir with a pump I run for 15 minutes a day which is good for up to 2 gallons. 

Pet sitter is going to water the veggies while I cook on the beach in Puerto Rico next week. Only a couple more things to do before I can leave - like figure out where I left my laptop, lol.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 30, 2022)

Looks like that plant will recover just fine. They are a lot tougher than people give 'em credit for.
You want a super cheap version of CalMag? Folks will laugh, but I've used Epsom salts in hydro for years.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Looks like that plant will recover just fine. They are a lot tougher than people give 'em credit for.
> You want a super cheap version of CalMag? Folks will laugh, but I've used Epsom salts in hydro for years.


That's the magnesium (and sulfur) part, but you still need the calcium nitrate.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 30, 2022)

I'm blessed with a lot of calcium in my well water. No need for me to add any. Ain't too great for the shower heads, though.


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 2, 2022)

Sitting in a hotel in Puerto Rico. My wife has a conference, so I tagged along. I was expecting to find some weed when I got here, but everyone is so straight. I was here 6 or 7 years ago and had no issues. It's just weird. Well, I'm an old clean cut white dude who lifts weights, they probably think I'm a cop. This means I'm just going to have to drink more!

Even stranger, I'm worried about my plants. I would ask the pet sitter to take a peek, but my wife would kill me. There are whole jars of weed still curing in the cabinet. I wanted to tell her to take one when she checked on my plants. Not like I would miss it. I could even ask her to burp the other jars. But my wife fears she could be anti-weed, take offense and leave our dog to starve...  <sigh>


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 3, 2022)

OK, false alarm. There really is weed in Puerto Rico. It hasn't slowed my drinking, though. Please disregard any posts of mine after 4:00PM EST : )


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 7, 2022)

Back from vacation. My auto watering setups all worked as intended. Nobody drowned or died of thirst, and I didn't even flood the gym in the next room. There were strong storms last night which both delayed our return and damaged several veggies in the garden. My nephew says the clones are still fine sitting in pots in his yard. No real damage and so far, not flowering.

The little runt is in week... 6 of flowering. It's supposed to finish in 7-8 weeks, but it has at least 3-4 more to go, unless it accelerates at the end. For a plant this tiny I'm surprised at the size of the buds. It's going to fill a couple of jars by the look of it.










The GSC autos in the hydroponics are also doing well. I think this is week three of flowering for them. Supposed to get up to 39 inches, and two of these are already at 42 inches from the basket and still growing.






The buds have a ways to go, but everything I touch is sticky with resin.






Several leaves on each plant have been showing one deficiency or another as well as some nutrient burn. I think I had the water level on the float set too low, and the PH had dropped to 5.6 while I was away due, I assume, to the lower volume of water with the same nutrients. I'm thinking this is the source of the nutrient burn and maybe some of the other deficiencies. 

When I  replaced the reservoir water I raised the float to increase the volume. I also increased the top off period from once a day to twice a day. I'm hoping that will fix at least the nutrient burn.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 8, 2022)

Good job brother.


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 9, 2022)

I switched back to journal thread from where I posted pics of the dreaded spider mites.






						Spider Farm : )
					

They are only on one bud of one plant, and have apparently been there for a while. Should I be concerned? A little alcohol spray would kill them easy enough, but I don't know if it would damage the trichomes.




					www.marijuanapassion.com
				









I spent some time this morning scanning buds and leaves on the remaining plants and... nothing. None on the GSCs, none on either of the Early Miss or THC Bomb plants. None on the tomato or lettuce plants, though my spinach has freaking caterpillars. 

I had White Widow and Alien OG and Blueberry in the tent, and as far as I could tell only the White Widow was infected. I chopped everything in the tent anyway. The only other plant with any sign of them is the mother plant, which is also a White Widow. 

I put the four remaining plants outside, but decided not to chop them just yet. Going to hose the mother plant down with neem and wait for the P. Persimilis. It's sitting in the spot where it had to have picked up the mites, so it's not like I'm infecting a new area. I'm not all that attached to it, but it seems like a good way to judge the success or failure of the predator mites. If they clean that plant I can assume the rest of the garden is clean as well. Probably won't let it flower either way, and I sure won't be making any more clones from it.  

I'm going to toss the tent, since I won't need it after I rework the grow room. I was going to give it to my nephew, but not now. Can't move it until the DWC is finished, since they are blocking the door at this point. I changed the reservoir with new nutes on Saturday, and they have grown even more since then. I can't stand between them and the tent without brushing the leaves.


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 9, 2022)

It just occurred to me the infected mother plant was sitting right next to the vent the tent was drawing air from, and the exhaust to outside is also in the tent. Air was always flowing away from the other plants, even with the tent open. Any airborne spider mite would have to catch on to one of the tent plants or end up outside. That's my theory anyway.


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> It just occurred to me the infected mother plant was sitting right next to the vent the tent was drawing air from, and the exhaust to outside is also in the tent. Air was always flowing away from the other plants, even with the tent open. Any airborne spider mite would have to catch on to one of the tent plants or end up outside. That's my theory anyway.


They can be carried in on your clothes you wear


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 9, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> They can be carried in on your clothes you wear


Yes I got good advice last year to change clothes before entering my tent after working in my veggie garden all day…


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes I got good advice last year to change clothes before entering my tent after working in my veggie garden all day…


Better yet Garden naked after shower 
Or build a decom shower


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 9, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Better yet Garden naked after shower
> Or build a decom shower


Found out that the naked gardening thing don’t go over so well in the hood here. Who knew?


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Found out that the naked gardening thing don’t go over so well in the hood here. Who knew?


Maybe wear gloves ?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 9, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Maybe wear gloves ?


Well I did have gloves on. Didn’t want to mess up my beautiful man hands


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Well I did have gloves on. Didn’t want to mess up my beautiful man hands


You're a good egg


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 9, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> You're a good egg


That’s not what the nextdoor neighbor thought


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

In another forum women would always get mad at me when we went back and forth with teasing each other. 
That is all I am doing and you can appreciate it.
If I ever get to be too much let me know
Goes for anyone here too.
My off switch gets stuck from time to time as we all know by now
I hope


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That’s not what the nextdoor neighbor thought


Do not tell he called the Bigfoot sightings crew


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 9, 2022)

World Naked Gardening Day was Saturday actually...









						WORLD NAKED GARDENING DAY - FIRST SATURDAY IN MAY
					

Every year on the first Saturday in May, gardeners are encouraged to shed their clothes and tend their gardens naked, just as nature intended.




					nationaldaycalendar.com


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 9, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> In another forum women would always get mad at me when we went back and forth with teasing each other.
> That is all I am doing and you can appreciate it.
> If I ever get to be too much let me know
> Goes for anyone here too.
> ...


my Off switch has been stuck for years . Depending on the woman I’d say. I’ve been “hardened” so to speak working around old guys my whole adult life with very few women until the time I retired when there were more of them around. I have trouble too and have to hold my thought around some women who could not take where I could go…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 9, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> World Naked Gardening Day was Saturday actually...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang I missed my chance this year I guess…why didn’t anyone tell me?


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Dang I missed my chance this year I guess…why didn’t anyone tell me?


I did I sent you my pic in a PM you deleted it


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> my Off switch has been stuck for years . Depending on the woman I’d say. I’ve been “hardened” so to speak working around old guys my whole adult life with very few women until the time I retired when there were more of them around. I have trouble too and have to hold my thought around some women who could not take where I could go…


I understand clearly now
Good egg


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 9, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I did I sent you my pic in a PM you deleted it


That’s because I knew you didn’t look that good


----------



## WeedHopper (May 9, 2022)

Im a handsome bastard naked if you like Chewbacca.


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That’s because I knew you didn’t look that good


I thought yours was spectacular LOL


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 9, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> World Naked Gardening Day was Saturday actually...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My neighbors called animal control on “a bald bear” that they saw in my garden. I need to have my wife shave my back now that she retrieved me from the pound…


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Im a handsome bastard naked if you like Chewbacca.


Im like a peach
I shave once a week, I always felt sorry for the guys with 5 oclock shadows at noon


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 9, 2022)

I checked about 50 leaves from various plants, most from the DWC. I pulled the leaf off and looked at it under the scope. I saw nothing in the DWC plants, and nothing on the new Early Miss and the THC Bomb. I actually checked every leaf on the last two without pulling them off.

The mother plant is of course still infected, the poor little runt is as well, though not anything like the mother plant. It needs another 2-3 weeks before harvest, and based on what I've been reading I should be able to manage that. She stays outside, though. 

--- mother pant ---






--- Runt ---





I brought the second Early Miss back in, since I'm convinced it's clean. I'll check it once a day for 3-4 weeks. It's sort of my canary in the weed mine. If it gets infected, I'll know my mite problems are just beginning.

Next I did the only thing anyone on youtube claimed resulted in a mite free plant, I hit it with high pressure water under the leaves. I will repeat that every day for a week, then switch to soap or neem oil. The thing looked pretty haggard afterward, but it was fine an hour later. I checked another 10 leaves after it was dry, and found no web, eggs or mites.










I had some clones cooking in a seedling tray, and was thinking I might get lucky and find them without mites, but they were even worse off than the mother. I tossed the tray and all, then hit every surface with Simple Green. 






I then got up the nerve to open the tent armed with a shop vac. I vacuumed and disinfected everything, then rotated the light so I could hit the DWC plants from the side. I also disinfected the area around the intake vent where the mother plant had been sitting and turned the fans back on. I will be checking the DWC plants daily as well. There are at least 4 weeks before chop day. I hope I can keep them reasonably clear that long.


----------



## boo (May 9, 2022)

going to war with the borg takes balls of steel...it's hard to kill off nice plants but when it comes to them, nothing but diligence and hard work will rid your life of these bastages...don't forget to get every surface and crevice...


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 9, 2022)

I don't think I will be able to get them all until after I chop the DWC plants. The tent blocks too much dry warm space, and the DWC blocks the door preventing me from pulling out the tent. I vacuumed and wiped down everything I could get to.


----------



## boo (May 9, 2022)

ou've done what you can, when the dwc is done tear the place down, no new genetics until you're happy with the clean up...sorry for your situation, you've manned up and did what needed to be done...a setback that you learned from isn't a bad thing...diligence is very important when growing, especially when all is good...we have a tendency to not look as hard when everything looks so nice and we pat ourselves on the back for such a great job while the borg sits there and laughs at us...


----------



## spunom (May 9, 2022)




----------



## CrashMagnet (May 10, 2022)

No tent to inspect this morning, so I got an extra 30 minutes sleep. I had been getting up early to check the tent before the lights turned off. 

I've been thinking about that tent... and the nice zippered door on it. I had to replace the door to the grow room with a cheap vinyl accordion door, which swung in, so I could get in and out without crushing the plants. But the accordion door doesn't block enough light to flower photo period plants. Since I'm tossing the tent anyway, I'm thinking about replacing the accordion door with the zippered door in the tent. It will look a little weird, but I'm the only one who will see it.

Another borg killing idea... Hosing off the mother plant worked so well I wanted to do it with the flowering EM auto. Unfortunately that would make a mess of the trichomes. But I could, in theory, just hit individual leaves. A garden hose is not that selective, unfortunately. My idea is to use my air compressor and hit the back of each leaf with a blast of high pressure air, maybe even rig a siphon to a water bottle, so it would be high pressure mist instead of just dry air. Going to be some surprised critters when I get home from work...


----------



## pute (May 10, 2022)

Good luck crash. Just get them to harvest then clean things.


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 10, 2022)

That's the plan. My wife has been trying to get me to clean my shop for years. I'll tell her I did it for her


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 10, 2022)

I made the air mister when I got home tonight. Each time I press the trigger I get a 1 second blast of mist before it turns to just dry air. I blasted the little EM auto one leaf at a time. It's as mite free as I can make it without chemicals. 

I tried to get a pic of air mister in action, but I screwed up and got stoned before I tried. So I have a ton of images of my hand, the door, the ceiling etc., but not one image of the mist coming out of the nozzle... I did remember to unplug the air compressor this time.

I checked/scoped another 50 leaves in the DWC - they were all leaves I was pruning anyway. I also checked the mother plant before spraying her down again. I saw no mites today in the scope. I did discover the shrubs near where I was keeping the mother plant are infected. I have some spray for all the non-food/smoke plants. Going to cover the whole area with it. 

On a different topic, just how much cal-mag is too much? The reservoir has double the recommended cal-mag, and yesterday I added another gram of calcium nitrate. But still, I get this:






PH dropped since Saturday from 5.9 to 5.7. Since I am topping off the reservoir every 12 hours using PH 7 tap water, I don't know how that can happen. Are the roots not taking in the calcium because of the low PH?

Some pistils on the buds closest to the side light are starting to turn amber. Harvest should be in less than 4 weeks based on my very limited experience. If the borg is going to, ahem, crash this grow, it's going to have to get moving.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 10, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I made the air mister when I got home tonight. Each time I press the trigger I get a 1 second blast of mist before it turns to just dry air. I blasted the little EM auto one leaf at a time. It's as mite free as I can make it without chemicals.
> 
> I tried to get a pic of air mister in action, but I screwed up and got stoned before I tried. So I have a ton of images of my hand, the door, the ceiling etc., but not one image of the mist coming out of the nozzle... I did remember to unplug the air compressor this time.
> 
> ...


My last grow started this in the 5th week of flower. I discovered late that my runoff had to low of PH that probably caused it. I just harvested the ugliest one today which was ready last night when I checked it. The sugar leaves had also started to take on the cal deficiency look by harvest time but it didn’t seem to effect the buds. They were sticky and much larger and bulkier than I thought. Learned to do more runoff testing during my next grow instead of just adding more cal mag


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 10, 2022)

I'm not too concerned. It just looks bad. I've had some pretty ugly harvests myself! My potted plants have similar deficiencies. I should be checking runoff on those too, but I've been lazy about it.

I think I will raise the PH to 6 in the reservoir tomorrow morning. I haven't had to adjust it for a while. The nutes have kept it between 5.8 and 5.9 until now.


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 11, 2022)

Received 6000 predator mites today. I let 2000 go in the grow room, even though I haven't seen a single spider mite in there for two days. I wasn't thinking when I sprinkled them all over the plants. They are packaged in a shaker bottle full of vermiculite, and those GSCs are super sticky. It was like dropping a glazed doughnut upside down in the dirt. So much for winning BOM this month : )

The other 4000 bugs ended up on the plants outside, and in the shrubs. The shrubs are lousy with spider mites. I'm sort of hoping the predator mites will have enough food to breed and stick around for a while. 

I have some ladybugs coming later in the week, but now I don't want to use them. They will eat whatever mites they find, which could be bad for my predator mites. I will probably let them go in my mother's garden. She doesn't have a mite problem, but there are aphids on her flowers every year. 

The GSC flowering seems to be accelerating. The pistils aren't all curling yet, but the trichomes are already almost all cloudy with a few amber. Running two Mars TS-3000s 20/4 with one above and one on the side. Hey, that's another reason to like autos, an extra 8-12 hours under the lights during flower.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 11, 2022)

Where did you get your predatory mites and ladybugs? Just for future reference. Thanks.


----------



## boo (May 11, 2022)

I get mine online, google ladybugs for sale...


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 11, 2022)

I got the ladybugs from Amazon. The mites from Arbico Organics.


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 12, 2022)

Grr, the whole week has been like this. Had to up pot some tomatoes last night and got muddy just fetching the pots from the yard. At least the wind is dying down some. Probably already blew my predators away. I hope the ladybugs like rain.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 12, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I got the ladybugs from Amazon. The mites from Arbico Organics.


I avoid Amazon when I can. I don’t like Besos. Thanks though. I might try my small local hardware store. They have started to stock items that look oddly targeted towards cannabis cultivation. Fox Farm soil and nutes too. And Coast of Maine soil. Kudos to them for giving the customer what they want.

Thanks @boo, I will do a search. I am not lazy about searching the whirled wild inner-nut. Just curious if there were known good sources. Just put some plants outside so I want to be prepared if needed.


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 12, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I avoid Amazon when I can. I don’t like Besos. Thanks though. I might try my small local hardware store. They have started to stock items that look oddly targeted towards cannabis cultivation. Fox Farm soil and nutes too. And Coast of Maine soil. Kudos to them for giving the customer what they want.
> 
> Thanks @boo, I will do a search. I am not lazy about searching the whirled wild inner-nut. Just curious if there were known good sources. Just put some plants outside so I want to be prepared if needed.



Sometimes Amazon is just easier, especially when I'm in a hurry. When the mites showed up I would have sent Brandon a check if he had offered a solution : )

Our local Taylor's started carrying Fox Farm soil and nutes, and Vivosun tents and lights a few months ago. They now have multiple displays taking up a fairly large area of their store. I bought some Happy Frog there and the cashier started telling me all about her grow and asking about mine - all without once saying weed, cannabis  or pot.


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 12, 2022)

Grr, some varmint walked on my raised garden and trampled several okra seedlings. I had a lot of trouble getting them started this year, too. Had to be the cat, but he was too smart to leave identifiable foot prints.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 12, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Grr, some varmint walked on my raised garden and trampled several okra seedlings. I had a lot of trouble getting them started this year, too. Had to be the cat, but he was too smart to leave identifiable foot prints.


I noticed that two of my eggplants got eaten by the rabbit last night.  I think a need a short fence. They wore me out on my winter garden. I gave up on it


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 12, 2022)

We had a couple of rabbits last year that I half befriended, but they haven't been around this year that I've seen. They were mostly just eating the lettuce growing wild in the yard from a spilled seed pack.


----------



## boo (May 12, 2022)

crash, you seem to find trouble but I admire your sense of humor and tenacity...time to think about a fence...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 12, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> We had a couple of rabbits last year that I half befriended, but they haven't been around this year that I've seen. They were mostly just eating the lettuce growing wild in the yard from a spilled seed pack.


Dang I just went out and checked since you reminded me and half my eggplants are gone. The other half will surely get eaten tonight. I gotta get a short fence for my tiny garden


----------



## Hippie420 (May 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I noticed that two of my eggplants got eaten by the rabbit last night.  I think a need a short fence. They wore me out on my winter garden. I gave up on it


Never had too much trouble with bunnies, but the whistle pigs were murder on the Old Hen's little garden. She came in one evening just testifying. She's a live and let live kinda gal, but she told me in no uncertain terms that she wanted the pig terminated with great prejudice. 
Ask, and thy shall receive. Mr. Whistle Pig got a bad case of lead poisoning in the form of a .22LR between the blinkies, and the 'yotes ate well that night.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Dang I just went out and checked since you reminded me and half my eggplants are gone. The other half will surely get eaten tonight. I gotta get a short fence for my tiny garden


The pepper patch is ok.


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 12, 2022)

boo said:


> crash, you seem to find trouble but I admire your sense of humor and tenacity...time to think about a fence...



If it were easy and everything went smoothly, I would lose interest.

We are getting a vinyl privacy fence installed that, in theory, will keep even the rabbits out. For what it's costing, it should tend the garden as well. 

The cat is another story, though. I thought he was too old and fat to get up on the raised garden, but I guess not. Maybe a low wire fence clamped to the sides of the garden, so I can remove them when I need to.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 12, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> If it were easy and everything went smoothly, I would lose interest.
> 
> We are getting a vinyl privacy fence installed that, in theory, will keep even the rabbits out. For what it's costing, it should tend the garden as well.
> 
> The cat is another story, though. I thought he was too old and fat to get up on the raised garden, but I guess not. Maybe a low wire fence clamped to the sides of the garden, so I can remove them when I need to.


Raised bed litter box


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 13, 2022)

A tomato plant in the raised garden had spider mites. It was sitting off by itself, so I just pulled it up and tossed it. It was close to death anyway, and that happened in a couple of days. Different leaf damage made me think is was just over watered from all the rain. I have been checking almost every plant every day, but it's not easy to spot the bastards on wet leaves.

I'm close to just razing that raised bed (pun intended). Maybe turn it into a real cat litter box : ) It has onions and spinach and radishes ready to harvest. I could take those and wash them, then toss the rest and not lose any sleep. Except for the radishes I could do all of that in the hydroponics anyway. 

Also got my Pylon TH order. It was supposed to be a six pack, and there were only two cans. Amazon is making me wait for the seller to reply before granting me a refund. The packaging is clearly unable to hold more than two cans, and the included invoice says six pack <sigh>


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 13, 2022)

boo said:


> I get mine online, google ladybugs for sale...


Hey @boo them ladybugs you bought still alive?


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 13, 2022)

Mine are going out today. They showed up last night.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Hey @boo them ladybugs you bought still alive?


Don’t sprinkle them on the sticky buds this time crash.


----------



## boo (May 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Hey @boo them ladybugs you bought still alive?


nope, that died when they ran out of food...the garden appears to be pest free and lusting for light...gonna be a bumper crop for my girl crush and urkles girl...


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 13, 2022)

Couple of thousand ladybugs on the loose in the garden. Mites beware, two spot and predator alike. I may order some more.






They have their work cut out for them. I have both predator and two spot mites on both the runt and mother plant still. I thought I had the mother plant cleared, but the two spots are back and providing food for the predators. I don't think the predators are keeping up, unfortunately. I see both live two spots and dead husks the predators left behind. This was all on the first leaf I checked this afternoon. I don't know the condition of the eggs. The predators eat those too.
















Razing the garden is becoming a real possibility.


----------



## RosterMan (May 13, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Couple of thousand ladybugs on the loose in the garden. Mites beware, two spot and predator alike. I may order some more.
> 
> View attachment 296776
> 
> ...


What camera did you use to get these pics  does it have a Macros setting


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 13, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> What camera did you use to get these pics  does it have a Macros setting



This one connected to my phone. No macro setting, I just dial the focus until it focuses at the higher magnification. The dial is annoyingly stiff, which makes it difficult to get everything in focus without shifting the target.








			https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07PVMRZQH/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&th=1
		


It's next to impossible to get a clean shot of an exact spot with the leaf still attached to the plant. I have a tripod I scavenged from a (useless) grow light that helps, but I never seem to shoot what I'm aiming at. It does take nice pictures when everything is stationary.


----------



## RosterMan (May 13, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> This one connected to my phone. No macro setting, I just dial the focus until it focuses at the higher magnification. The dial is annoyingly stiff, which makes it difficult to get everything in focus without shifting the target.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have 2 scopes like this just could never get it to sanp clear pics like yours 
Might be a software issue


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 13, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I have 2 scopes like this just could never get it to sanp clear pics like yours
> Might be a software issue


I read somewhere the desktop software was lower resolution than the phone app. I get a lot of blurry images between the good ones too : )

Edit: I had one glimpse of a predator gripping a two spot, but got confused centering the camera and lost it.


----------



## RosterMan (May 13, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I read somewhere the desktop software was lower resolution than the phone app. I get a lot of blurry images between the good ones too : )
> 
> Edit: I had one glimpse of a predator gripping a two spot, but got confused centering the camera and lost it.


OK I was using my laptop may explain it
You used your ph? did not know you could
Did you have to go to the website to download like an app to run it?


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 13, 2022)

Just gothe the play store or apple store and look up max-see. I think it works with multiple cameras.

Edit: when you turn it on, it creates a WiFi server called Max-see. YOu have to connet the phone to that before running the app.


----------



## RosterMan (May 13, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Just gothe the play store or apple store and look up max-see. I think it works with multiple cameras.


Cool Thanks


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 13, 2022)

They found the girl scout cookies. Looks like they were there a couple of days ago and I missed seeing them. LOTS of leaf damage already, but I thought it was just more calcium deficiency. Not sure how long I have, but it's going to be an early harvest for sure.


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 14, 2022)

Chopped the mother plant and one other in veg. There's just no way I am ever going to clear those plants completely. Better to remove them as a source of more bugs. I know everyone told me so, but I had to try : )

Cleaned up the GSCs as much as possible. Any leaf with obvious mite damage got clipped. But a lot of leaves are also looking ragged from some deficiency. I've seen other plants from other people's grows look like that close to harvest, so I'm not really concerned about it.

A ton of ladybugs killed themselves against the side light last night. I sort of expected it. Poor bugs...

I only found a few two-spots, and never more than one on a single leaf. Not all of them were moving, and the ones that were were moving slow. The combination of neem oil and soap I'm using must be helping. 

So I have the runt that is very close to harvest, another EM auto that has just started flowering and so far is mite free, a young THC bomb outside also with no mites, and the GSCs. 

My plan is to try to keep the flowering GSCs and EM auto alive for another three weeks. The EM auto will be easy, since I just have to wash the leaves every other day or so to keep it reasonably mite free. 

I dunno about the GSCs. They may get chopped early. They are OK for now, but I've seen first hand how fast the mites breed and spread. 

I could keep them going indefinitely if I could wash them, but there's no way to take them outside. When I changed the reservoir today I did look at doing that, but the bin with all the plants won't fit through the grow room door and past the cross over cable machine in the next room. The roots are also too entangled to take them one at a time.

There is easily two pounds of weed in there, and I am 100% sure I will be able to harvest it. Worse case is I harvest a little early when it's not as potent. At the moment I'm pretty optimistic (my usual state) and have moved on to redesigning the grow room. I'm glad I didn't do that in the beginning, since I had no idea what I was doing.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 14, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Chopped the mother plant and one other in veg. There's just no way I am ever going to clear those plants completely. Better to remove them as a source of more bugs. I know everyone told me so, but I had to try : )
> 
> Cleaned up the GSCs as much as possible. Any leaf with obvious mite damage got clipped. But a lot of leaves are also looking ragged from some deficiency. I've seen other plants from other people's grows look like that close to harvest, so I'm not really concerned about it.
> 
> ...


Dont the mites get in the buds? If so do they die like on a sticky trap?


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Dont the mites get in the buds? If so do they die like on a sticky trap?


I think they stick to the leaves where the chlorophyll is. They don't actually get stuck, unfortunately. Supposedly this is because they have webs, even though most of the time I don't see any.


----------



## boo (May 14, 2022)

again, once you see mites you've been had...when I saw the first one there must have been thousands, we need to train ourselves to look for bugs, especially when things are looking good...we get complacent then, at least I do...
as far as in the bugs in the bud, you bet they do...we've all smoked bugs if we've lives long enough...who knows what was in those bricks...it's organic matter, just sayin...


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 14, 2022)

My only regret in smoking a bug will be that it's already dead an unable to feel the pain : )


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 15, 2022)

I've been on a cleaning rampage all morning. The last Early Miss auto went outside, so it wouldn't be in my way... and so my rampage wouldn't damage it. I did stop to look for mites on its "big" sister. Nothing in three days. I will hose her off again today just in case. I put them next to each other. Amazing how much bigger they get when they don't waste three weeks on life support.







Note the calcium deficient leaves on the young one. Thanks Happy Frog. Next time I use it (I have a ton of the stuff) I will add some bone meal.

After being hosed down almost every day I'm surprised the old one is in such good shape. Almost no damage on any leaf. The lower leaves where I found the mite damage have been gone for a while.






It sure looks ready to harvest, but the trichomes are still mostly clear. The top bud is showing a few amber trichomes, but not nearly enough. When it's finally ready for harvest I need to get a pic of it with the leaves trimmed. The whole plant is bud, almost all the way to the dirt.


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 15, 2022)

I've been thinking about predator mites. I'm wondering what they are fed at the "mite ranch". Could it be two-spot mites? I'm wondering because the GSCs were mite free for more than a week after I chopped the grow tent. Then I added the predators and three days later they are suddenly infested. I don't think I will be buying the predators again.


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 15, 2022)

Rampage over. There was a shelf in the shop full of metal stock that looked like a good home for dormant mites, and I decided to relocate it upstairs in the attic. That did me in.

Twenty more leaves were removed from the GSCs and examined for mites, and none were present, not even predators. I didn't even find any eggs. I definitely saw two-spots on multiple leaves before, so I know they are still there. Maybe they were all in a meeting discussing the need for hazmat suits to protect them from the soap...

There was more leaf damage at the top, but I think it's from me stupidly spraying soap on the leaves when the lights were on. The leaves at the bottom are mostly undamaged. 










I added calcium nitrate and epsom salt to the refill reservoir so they will get more every day. I don't expect it to help much, but it's cheap and isn't likely to make things worse.


----------



## boo (May 15, 2022)

wow, that's some nasty looking leaves...good idea to tear down completely when you can and bomb the place...I know I've mentioned it but do consider pylon bombs...shiit really works...


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 15, 2022)

boo said:


> wow, that's some nasty looking leaves...good idea to tear down completely when you can and bomb the place...I know I've mentioned it but do consider pylon bombs...shiit really works...



I ordered a six pack. I plan to put one in each of three rooms, then hit them again in 3-4 days - after I go back in an clean all the floors with ammonia. If they can survive all of that, it's time to move. I'm not sure if I should bomb the upstairs. It's just an attic, but it's 600 square feet. No plants up there at all, but lots of stored materials.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 16, 2022)

God I hate those little fkers.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 16, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I ordered a six pack. I plan to put one in each of three rooms, then hit them again in 3-4 days - after I go back in an clean all the floors with ammonia. If they can survive all of that, it's time to move. I'm not sure if I should bomb the upstairs. It's just an attic, but it's 600 square feet. No plants up there at all, but lots of stored materials.


I would bomb the attic. You just put all that stuff up there with possible contamination plus it might kill any other bugs up there that you don’t know about


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I would bomb the attic. You just put all that stuff up there with possible contamination plus it might kill any other bugs up there that you don’t know about


That's a good point. I need to get up there and vacuum up the dust or it probably won't do any good.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 16, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> That's a good point. I need to get up there and vacuum up the dust or it probably won't do any good.


Even if you don’t vacuum , a bomb would help. I think


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> That's a good point. I need to get up there and vacuum up the dust or it probably won't do any good.


Heck why you're at it Crash, just set fire to the whole place
And when you rebuild plan for that secret grow room we all dream about.


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 16, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Heck why you're at it Crash, just set fire to the whole place
> And when you rebuild plan for that secret grow room we all dream about.
> View attachment 297012


Then I would get secret mites. Lancelot, secret mite!


----------



## bigsur51 (May 16, 2022)

sorry to say but it’s gonna take a couple of years to get those mites under control

bomb often and frequently , follow up,with diluted bleach , wipe down everything

wash , rinse , and repeat for two years

good luck , if one grows ganja long enough there is an excellent chance they will get into a fight with mites


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> sorry to say but it’s gonna take a couple of years to get those mites under control
> 
> bomb often and frequently , follow up,with diluted bleach , wipe down everything
> 
> ...


I plan to win the fight...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 16, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 16, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I plan to win the fight...


I know you said you have been using ammonia in your cleaning. You know that it doesn’t mix with bleach right?  Hate to see you laying out in the floor taking bigs advice about diluted bleach without thinking about it. Not that you would but sometimes you get a little crazy right?


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 16, 2022)

Mustard gas. You read about custodians making it every so often.


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I know you said you have been using ammonia in your cleaning. You know that it doesn’t mix with bleach right?  Hate to see you laying out in the floor taking bigs advice about diluted bleach without thinking about it. Not that you would but sometimes you get a little crazy right?


The ammonia takes the long term wax off the painted floor. Then I re-wax it. No bug can live through that. I would use bleach later on other surfaces, baseboards, etc.


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> sorry to say but it’s gonna take a couple of years to get those mites under control
> 
> bomb often and frequently , follow up,with diluted bleach , wipe down everything
> 
> ...


Big question
How long can Mites lay dormant in wait before any chance of them rethatching ?


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 16, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Mustard gas. You read about custodians making it every so often.



There's a very simple home brew DDT formula. That stuff works and has been badly demonized by <politics censor> : )


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I know you said you have been using ammonia in your cleaning. You know that it doesn’t mix with bleach right?  Hate to see you laying out in the floor taking bigs advice about diluted bleach without thinking about it. Not that you would but sometimes you get a little crazy right?


My wife did that once
Use mustard gas tub cleaner , lucky for her I was home to stop her on the 1st few scrubs


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 16, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> My wife did that once
> Use mustard gas tub cleaner , lucky for her I was home to stop her on the 1st few scrubs


Yikes!


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)

Be be honest the home-made cleaner worked pretty good 
If you had a NBC gas mask


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 16, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> There's a very simple home brew DDT formula. That stuff works and has been badly demonized by <politics censor> : )


I just read ‘a pretty simple home brew ddt formula’ process. Sounds difficult, dangerous and illegal…


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 16, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I just read ‘a pretty simple home brew ddt formula’ process. Sounds difficult, dangerous and illegal…



Less difficult than growing weed infested with spider mites : )  That whole chlorine gas thing does require some precautions. It's definitely illegal. Making it, using it, possessing it.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 16, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Less difficult than growing weed infested with spider mites : )  That whole chlorine gas thing does require some precautions. It's definitely illegal. Making it, using it, possessing it.


Kinda like weed used to be(and still is in some places)…


----------



## bigsur51 (May 16, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Big question
> How long can Mites lay dormant in wait before any chance of them rethatching ?





good question and I would have to research the answer

here we see mites hitchhiking rides on other insects


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 16, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Kinda like weed used to be(and still is in some places)…



I should have mentioned it's far easier to buy from international sources. My understanding is there is a healthy black market for the stuff due bed bug infestations in recent years. I've never felt the need to buy it or make it, but if these spider mites were biting me in my sleep, neither would seem all that extreme.


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good question and I would have to research the answer
> 
> here we see mites hitchhiking rides on other insects
> 
> ...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 16, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> My wife did that once
> Use mustard gas tub cleaner , lucky for her I was home to stop her on the 1st few scrubs


I did it once using toilet cleaner and pouring bleach with it. Had the worst asthma attack ever on hands and knees in the backyard. I thought I was gonna die gasping for air. That’s shit is no joke


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I did it once using toilet cleaner and pouring bleach with it. Had the worst asthma attack ever on hands and knees in the backyard. I thought I was gonna die gasping for air. That’s shit is no joke


Yep I caught her just as she started , I was in the bedroom and my eyes were burning
Glad you were OK


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)

Could always boil a car battery dry (caps off using a fast charger ) i heard hydrogen gas is nasty


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)

Dont ask how I know
Almost blew my garage up was I was a kid
Ever try to fill a plastic lawn bag with it and send it aloft with a burning kite tail


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good question and I would have to research the answer
> 
> here we see mites hitchhiking rides on other insects
> 
> ...


Wow thats a cool picture big. I think I’m gonna steal it for my grow room to remind me everyday to be vigilant


----------



## bigsur51 (May 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Wow thats a cool picture big. I think I’m gonna steal it for my grow room to remind me everyday to be vigilant




yeah , it is a scary thought that mites can hitchhike on other bugs and then fly around and land in my garden

so if a neighbor gets mites and then the hitch a ride on a fly and then visit my garden , I am fooked again

those russet mites are bass turds to get rid of!


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 16, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Could always boil a car battery dry (caps off using a fast charger ) i heard hydrogen gas is nasty


For some reason this reminds me of a neighbor I had years ago. When I first met him he told me he was a rigger. He had gloves in and I said ‘you must be a good one because you have all your limbs’. He took off his glove and said ‘not that good’ as he showed me a hand missing a finger. I felt like an a’hole but then he burst out laughing. Boiling a car battery sounds like a missing finger or burn victim story in the making but ingenuity is an inductor of brilliance…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yeah , it is a scary thought that mites can hitchhike on other bugs and then fly around and land in my garden
> 
> so if a neighbor gets mites and then the hitch a ride on a fly and then visit my garden , I am fooked again
> 
> those russet mites are bass turds to get rid of!


Worth inspecting my outdoor girls everyday. My spray should arrive today. how often do you spray? Maybe depending on it getting washed off by rain?


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> For some reason this reminds me of a neighbor I had years ago. When I first met him he told me he was a rigger. He had gloves in and I said ‘you must be a good one because you have all your limbs’. He took off his glove and said ‘not that good’ as he showed me a hand missing a finger. I felt like an a’hole but then he burst out laughing. Boiling a car battery sounds like a missing finger or burn victim story in the making but ingenuity is an inductor of brilliance…


Battery has to be in a bucket and submersed  water to really work good


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I did it once using toilet cleaner and pouring bleach with it. Had the worst asthma attack ever on hands and knees in the backyard. I thought I was gonna die gasping for air. That’s shit is no joke


I have gone as far as to use my toilet water in basement , it was only supply avail


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 16, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Could always boil a car battery dry (caps off using a fast charger ) i heard hydrogen gas is nasty


Don’t give crash this idea. His batting average is low these daze.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 16, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Battery has to be in a bucket and submersed  water to really work good


I will take your word for it. lol.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 16, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I have gone as far as to use my toilet water in basement , it was only supply avail


For drinking? That’s when I break out the bourbon


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 16, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I have gone as far as to use my toilet water in basement , it was only supply avail


Eau de Toilette?


----------



## bigsur51 (May 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Worth inspecting my outdoor girls everyday. My spray should arrive today. how often do you spray? Maybe depending on it getting washed off by rain?




Spinosad?……….once every 2-3 weeks right up into 2-3 weeks flower


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 16, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Battery has to be in a bucket and submersed  water to really work good



The safer way is to run leads from the battery to the water and catch the hydrogen in a plastic container inverted above one of the leads. One lead generates O2 and the other H, but I forget which. Add HCl to the water to accelerate the process. Yes, I have done this as a child pyromaniac.


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> The safer way is to run leads from the battery to the water and catch the hydrogen in a plastic container inverted above one of the leads. One lead generates O2 and the other H, but I forget which. Add HCl to the water to accelerate the process. Yes, I have done this as a child pyromaniac.


I knew it LOL


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 16, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> The safer way is to run leads from the battery to the water and catch the hydrogen in a plastic container inverted above one of the leads. One lead generates O2 and the other H, but I forget which. Add HCl to the water to accelerate the process. Yes, I have done this as a child pyromaniac.


You and @TheBlackHydra need to work on cold fusion. You are proficient at generating hydrogen so the rest should be a piece of cake. Oil prices are killing me.


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)

Makes a big boom


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Spinosad?……….once every 2-3 weeks right up into 2-3 weeks flower


Ok will start today


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> You and @TheBlackHydra need to work on cold fusion. You are proficient at generating hydrogen so the rest should be a piece of cake. Oil prices are killing me.


Don't kid yourself , Big Oil bought up all patent designs on the units that worked already


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)

The only thing it produces is potable water


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Ok will start today


Wait until early evening. If your spray is anything like what I'm using the hot sun and wet spray will result in burned leaves.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 16, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Don't kid yourself , Big Oil bought up all patent designs on the units that worked already


I worked on some mirrors for the National Ignition Facility years ago. I lost track of that project but I could see every energy industry out there wanting to squash an actual clean energy solution.


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)

Hey Man Looking Great


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 17, 2022)

Nothing new happening at the moment. Just waiting for more amber trichomes. Both the Girl Scout Cookies and Early Miss buds are done growing, and the pistols have largely curled and darkened. Almost no clear trichomes remain on any of the plants.

Having trouble keeping the outer baskets in their holes in the DWC as the weight of the buds is pulling them over. I tied them up, but that also pulled the outer buds closer to the center limiting light penetration. I guess it's better than coming home and finding them dangling by their roots. Definitely going to rethink this setup next time.

Ordered a set of 30X, 60X, 90X loupes to make checking leaves for bugs easier. I see more bug damage on the GSCs, but not a single mite in a few days. I am expecting a sudden explosion like the first time I spotted them, but daily soaping just before the lights go out seem to be helping. They just need to hold out a couple more weeks. 

The Early Miss runt I've been nursing along seems like forever is doing very well. No mite damage or even calcium deficient leaves anywhere on it. Buds cover the stalks. If it were a normal sized plant, it would be the most successful plant yet. But it's also the smallest plant I've grown.


----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)

I have 2 of these hand held scopes pretty good so far
They can zoom in mag too with light
On sale now 
Amazon.com : Carson MicroBrite Plus 60x-120x LED Lighted Pocket Microscope : Electronics


----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 17, 2022)

I have had this gadget you can connect to your phone and get decent pics


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 17, 2022)

I didn’t choose the best shot from my phone as it’s still takes a non shaky hand and turning the fans off and holding your breath for the shot helps make a better shot


----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I have had this gadget you can connect to your phone and get decent pics
> View attachment 297116
> View attachment 297117


Ohh Fancy Morn


----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)

I hate my cell phone


----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I didn’t choose the best shot from my phone as it’s still takes a non shaky hand and turning the fans off and holding your breath for the shot helps make a better shot


Come on I bet good money those hands of yours are so talented you can make a tripod  LOL
Lov Ya


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 17, 2022)

I have a similar clip on plus a wireless "microscope" that work pretty well for stationary, off the plant, viewing. But with the fans and thick jungle I'm dealing with, looking for bugs on the back of leaves is next to impossible.


----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I have a similar clip on plus a wireless "microscope" that work pretty well for stationary, off the plant, viewing. But with the fans and thick jungle I'm dealing with, looking for bugs on the back of leaves is next to impossible.


I knew that LOL that is why I showed you mine it can be used comfortably as a hand held too


----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I knew that LOL that is why I showed you mine it can be used comfortably as a hand held too


I was just reading post and the above sounds a little obscene


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 17, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I was just reading post and the above sounds a little obscene


That's not the way you intended it??


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 17, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I was just reading post and the above sounds a little obscene


Depends on if you have an inny or an outy…


----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Depends on if you have an inny or an outy…


I have not been able to find it for yrs


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 17, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I hate my cell phone
> View attachment 297118


I don’t have a computer only an iPad and an iPhone I hate my cell phone too


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 17, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Come on I bet good money those hands of yours are so talented you can make a tripod  LOL
> Lov Ya


A shaky man hand one yes of course


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 17, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I have a similar clip on plus a wireless "microscope" that work pretty well for stationary, off the plant, viewing. But with the fans and thick jungle I'm dealing with, looking for bugs on the back of leaves is next to impossible.


Yes im glad I didn’t need it for bugs for sure


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 17, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I was just reading post and the above sounds a little obscene


that’s on another thread…


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 17, 2022)

Arg, they're like Beetlejuice, I must have said mite too many times. They spent all day munching Girl Scout Cookies, dropping crumbs all over. They went from nowhere to be seen, to munching dozens of leaves in one freaking day.






I gave them the soap treatment, and left the lights dimmed to avoid crisping any more leaves. I may be too late, though. There were an awful lot of the things. I'll see what they look like tomorrow, but I think I'm moving harvest day up to this Sunday. I would do it Saturday, but that's my daughter's graduation day.

There are a few amber trichomes, but not many.






I hosed off the Early Miss runt again. There were a couple on the lower leaves, but they might have been dead ones. It's hard to tell with that little microscope. That one is in about the same stage as the GSCs, and with only a couple of ounces I might make Sunday a harvest everything day. That's assuming I don't get tired of trimming before then.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 17, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Arg, they're like Beetlejuice, I must have said mite too many times. They spent all day munching Girl Scout Cookies, dropping crumbs all over. They went from nowhere to be seen, to munching dozens of leaves in one freaking day.
> 
> View attachment 297213
> 
> ...


I gotta say it’s kinda cool for me not you I’m sure to see them crawling around nice job on the pics


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 17, 2022)

They're kind of cute, really. Maybe I should just raise mites. It would be a lot easier : )


----------



## Hippie420 (May 17, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Makes a big boom



Artillery lends dignity to what would otherwise be a vulgar brawl.


----------



## pute (May 17, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> They're kind of cute, really. Maybe I should just raise mites. It would be a lot easier : )


All ya gotta do is learn how to control them.


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 17, 2022)

pute said:


> All ya gotta do is learn how to control them.



I won't even be able to think up names for them all.


----------



## boo (May 17, 2022)

there's no lack of humor in what could have been a pity pot thread crash, you got moxie...they're far more prolific than cockroaches and are everywhere and places you don't even know you have...if you see one it's either war or game over, live to fight another battle...good luck


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 17, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> They're kind of cute, really. Maybe I should just raise mites. It would be a lot easier : )


I love how you look on the brite side Crash


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 18, 2022)

I figure I'm getting my mite experience early. Just about all the experienced growers here seem to have one or more spider mite stories. Better to develop the caution/paranoia and good habits early than learn in the middle of a large breeding operation or something.

On handling the bugs in the shop, I'm seriously considering shutting off the vent fans for 24 hours and using a Hot shot No-Pest strip. Have to leave the lights low in the grow room for heat control, but from what I've been reading it kills everything but the eggs and doesn't leave a residue. I can hang one in the grow room for 24 hours, then relocate it to the attic. Then use another one a few days later to get the new hatchlings. 

Still planning on using the Pylon bombs, but these work continuously for weeks to months. I just don't want to leave one too long in the grow room with flowering plants.


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 19, 2022)

I put a no-pest strip in the grow room 18 hours ago, turned off the vent fans and side light, and dimmed the main light enough to keep the temperature under 90. It was actually 84 when I got home, so I can afford a little more light next time. RH was 76% which is worrying, but hopefully OK for short periods?

No bugs anywhere. I checked many leaves on and off the plant. There were some eggs, but no bugs. And no powdery mildew from the increased humidity. The pest strip seems to work as advertised. I will do it again Saturday night to hopefully kill the new hatchlings. 

Of course, now I'm on the hook to keep them going for a few days after I put the strip in there to make sure any residue has fully broken down. Rinsing the buds at harvest time was a given the first time I sprayed soap on them. Speaking of soap, I will hit them again with it tomorrow, and maybe some neem oil on Saturday.

The plants outside gave up a few more leaves to the search for mites effort, and I saw none. I think they like their evening hose offs. I don't even wrap the pot in plastic anymore, just spray them where they sit. They are all drinking so much water a little extra isn't going to hurt them.

So no mites were found on any plant, weed or veggie. My tomatoes had (emphasis on had) some leaves with brown spots and black dots on the back. I dunno what that is, but it isn't spider mites. They will get a more thorough hosing off tonight anyway.


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I put a no-pest strip in the grow room 18 hours ago, turned off the vent fans and side light, and dimmed the main light enough to keep the temperature under 90. It was actually 84 when I got home, so I can afford a little more light next time. RH was 76% which is worrying, but hopefully OK for short periods?
> 
> No bugs anywhere. I checked many leaves on and off the plant. There were some eggs, but no bugs. And no powdery mildew from the increased humidity. The pest strip seems to work as advertised. I will do it again Saturday night to hopefully kill the new hatchlings.
> 
> ...


I would be careful with the pest strips and what may be absorb into the buds (Unknown to me)
I hear tell by people who have used them they work for bug control though/
I have used an water alcohol dilute spray under the leaves and killed the mites but not the eggs
You need to kill the newly hatched mites before they lay the next batch of eggs to break the cycle.
I did it successfully once but spray often and the alcohol I believe knocked the trics for a loop.
I bought it off amazon but I can not find the name


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 19, 2022)

I have been waiting for some Freakshow seeds for a while. When they finally showed there were some free seeds included. There were 6 seeds together with this mysterious label:







I originally thought it said "Free Blueberry <garbled> X AK47 (Fem)" and dumped all six seeds in a bag and labeled it. Now I'm thinking there were (Free) three blueberry somethings, and three AK47 Fem. Is that a smiley face at the end? This kind of sloppy work annoys me a lot more than any spider mites. The Freakshow seeds look immature. I hope some of them actually germinate.


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 19, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I would be careful with the pest strips and what may be absorb into the buds (Unknown to me)
> I hear tell by people who have used them they work for bug control though/
> I have used an water alcohol dilute spray under the leaves and killed the mites but not the eggs
> You need to kill the newly hatched mites before they lay the next batch of eggs to break the cycle.
> ...



I read everything I could find on the pest strips and the insecticide they use (Dichlorvos). What residue remains washes off - there are traces of it in our water supplies. Anyway, it was just 18 hours exposure. I'm not leaving it in there. But I do plan to use it to kill the hatchlings in a few days. After that it will be at least a week before harvest, then a nice bud bath before trimming and chopping.


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 19, 2022)

Checking out the runt outside I found this at the base of two limbs along with a few small blackened buds. When I pulled the limbs apart I got 5 or 6 little crab spiders on me. It looks like the mother spider laid her eggs in some kind of fly and strapped it to my plant. I wouldn't have known what to think without the spiders and the pair of wings. Anyone see this before? Is this what comes after the borg??














I think this poor plant has had enough. Thinking I should harvest tomorrow. There is maybe 1 amber trichome in 15. A few more at the top and a few less at the bottom. I won't be smoking any of that stuff at the bottom anyway <shiver>


----------



## boo (May 19, 2022)

dood, you need to get a medal for the fight you're putting up...I personally won't use the peststrips...never heard anything but bad about 'em...good luck, as for the wings, no borg has ever sported them...


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 19, 2022)

I wish I had taken a pic of the black buds before ripping them off the plant. I could have gone for the sympathy vote in the BOM contest : )


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 19, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I wish I had taken a pic of the black buds before ripping them off the plant. I could have gone for the sympathy vote in the BOM contest : )


You have my sympathy if not my vote. You sure have had a rough go of it. I admire your positive outlook.


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Artillery lends dignity to what would otherwise be a vulgar brawl.


Always loved our Friend Arty


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

pute said:


> All ya gotta do is learn how to control them.


Circus Mites?


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 19, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> You have my sympathy if not my vote. You sure have had a rough go of it. I admire your positive outlook.



Honestly, I find all this to be highly entertaining.


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 19, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Circus Mites?


Damn, why didn't I think of that?


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 19, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Honestly, I find all this to be highly entertaining.


I need some of your happy pills…


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Damn, why didn't I think of that?


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 19, 2022)

Not for the faint of heart...


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

Forum Pic for you


----------



## boo (May 19, 2022)

this guy knows to stay away from our crash, h


e's a bad dood that fights back...


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 19, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Forum Pic for you
> View attachment 297440


You get that from my facebook page?


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> You get that from my facebook page?


Found it on a web search
No facebook


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 19, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Found it on a web search
> No facebook


I was joking : )


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 19, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> You have my sympathy if not my vote. You sure have had a rough go of it. I admire your positive outlook.


Me too crash you have my sympathy vote for all you’ve been thru keeping it on the up,side


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 20, 2022)

Working from home today, so I have been doing everything telecommuters pretend they don't do. That is, I've done little work and spent my morning mostly in the garden and away from the computer. Of course, unlike other telecommuters I will actually (more than) make up the time. 

So the little runt has finally come to the end. I took a close look at the main stalk and spotted lots of black looking spots of about half its buds. And there was some webbing in several places, though not like the borg makes. I thought I had better images than these which make it look less scary than it was.




















I began cutting those parts off, then decided I didn't want to smoke anything from that branch, and chopped the whole thing off. 






From there is was an easy decision to harvest the rest of the plant, put it and me out of our misery : )














It's about three ounces total. Would have been double that with the main stalk, but no thanks. I wasn't nursing it along and battling the borg for bud anyway.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 20, 2022)

enjoy that harvest Amigo!


----------



## boo (May 20, 2022)

on the bright side, you got something from your efforts other than keeping us amused...you're a better gardener for sticking to it to the end crash...now you'll know what to look for...


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 20, 2022)

I have two plants left in the yard. One of them is the other Early Miss auto, and is well into flower and mite free. The other is a THC Bomb in veg. So I will be able to grow up to three more plants outside. I did some creative tree pruning a couple of weeks ago, and now have an isolated spot in the yard for a couple more plants. I've had some other potted plants in the area for a while now, and the borg hasn't discovered them.

Going to germinate a Freak Show seed. If it turns out male, I'll start another. When I get a female, I want to try generating femmed seeds from her clone. Seems like an interesting next step in learning growing techniques, and there are no Freak Show Fem seeds available. I'm going to move the (sterilized) tent into the shop where I can flower the clones. The female will get to grow through the summer in the new spot I made in the yard, hopefully mite free.

Still planning lots of changes in the grow room, including filtered vents to block any future borg invasions. Have some work to do on the DWC bin as well. As bad a design as the current one is, I'm surprised the grow baskets didn't fall into the water. The are falling out, though. I have tie wire all over the place keeping the bud weighted plants more or less upright. I hope it all doesn't collapse before the end. More and more amber trichomes are showing up. Just need a couple more weeks, max.


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 21, 2022)

The little bastards are back on the GSCs already. One of the top leaves had a web on the back even. I have a pneumatic mister I'm going to hit them with this afternoon. I can blast under the leaves with a high pressure water air mix, and maybe a little hand soap and neem oil. They better hide...


----------



## WeedHopper (May 21, 2022)

Water blasting is what I use. You have to do it every other day for a couple weeks to get rid of them but it works. Had them on a tomato plant and in two weeks they were gone,,,,but I caught them early because I watch very carefully on all my veggies.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 21, 2022)

It is the Curse of the SpiderMites.

similar to the Curse of the Kavorka


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Water blasting is what I use. You have to do it every other day for a couple weeks to get rid of them but it works. Had them on a tomato plant and in two weeks they were gone,,,,but I caught them early because I watch very carefully on all my veggies.



If I had a drain in the floor, I would definitely be water blasting them. Mist is the best I can manage under the circumstances. Of course, it's mist from a 75 PSI air nozzle. Blew a couple of leaves off before I decided to turn it down from 150.


----------



## boo (May 21, 2022)

crash, you're fighting a noble fight, I sure hope you prevail...


----------



## Hippie420 (May 21, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I put a no-pest strip in the grow room 18 hours ago, turned off the vent fans and side light, and dimmed the main light enough to keep the temperature under 90. It was actually 84 when I got home, so I can afford a little more light next time. RH was 76% which is worrying, but hopefully OK for short periods?
> 
> No bugs anywhere. I checked many leaves on and off the plant. There were some eggs, but no bugs. And no powdery mildew from the increased humidity. The pest strip seems to work as advertised. I will do it again Saturday night to hopefully kill the new hatchlings.
> 
> ...


I've used the strips to eradicate an exceptionally bad infestation of dog pecker gnats. Worked like a charm with no ill results. Thank Buddha I've never been attacked by the Borg.



TheBlackHydra said:


> Always loved our Friend Arty


As long as the FO has his shit together. Sometimes friendly fire ain't friendly.




CrashMagnet said:


> Working from home today, so I have been doing everything telecommuters pretend they don't do. That is, I've done little work and spent my morning mostly in the garden and away from the computer. Of course, unlike other telecommuters I will actually (more than) make up the time.
> 
> So the little runt has finally come to the end. I took a close look at the main stalk and spotted lots of black looking spots of about half its buds. And there was some webbing in several places, though not like the borg makes. I thought I had better images than these which make it look less scary than it was.
> 
> ...


There is absolutely no reason you can't use the ones you don't want to smoke to make butter or tinctures. The decarbing process will take care of any borg or borg eggs. Eating bugs? You do it every day. That, and rat feces.


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 21, 2022)

I see amber! Took forever to go from clear to cloudy with all the bug damage, but suddenly I'm starting to see amber trichomes. None this morning, and maybe 2% tonight. When it gets to 5%, chop chop. I feel like going at the grow room with a flame thrower!

I made a video, but it turned out really dark and useless. The air powered mister looks really impressive with leaves getting blown in all directions from the underside and water dripping from everything. RH was over 80% when I finished. Unfortunately, a couple of hours after I hit the plants with it, I found two spots on several leaves. I want to blast-mist everything with alcohol, but I think that would dissolve the trichomes?

On a side note, no bowls smoked tonight. My daughter got her law degree from W&M this afternoon. There just isn't a better high than being a part of that.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 21, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I see amber! Took forever to go from clear to cloudy with all the bug damage, but suddenly I'm starting to see amber trichomes. None this morning, and maybe 2% tonight. When it gets to 5%, chop chop. I feel like going at the grow room with a flame thrower!
> 
> I made a video, but it turned out really dark and useless. The air powered mister looks really impressive with leaves getting blown in all directions from the underside and water dripping from everything. RH was over 80% when I finished. Unfortunately, a couple of hours after I hit the plants with it, I found two spots on several leaves. I want to blast-mist everything with alcohol, but I think that would dissolve the trichomes?
> 
> On a side note, no bowls smoked tonight. My daughter got her law degree from W&M this afternoon. There just isn't a better high than being a part of that.


Congratulations on your daughter’s degree Crash


----------



## boo (May 21, 2022)

ditto crash, you gotta be one proud camper...bake the mites a cake and celebrate with your new buddies...


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 23, 2022)

All the sprays, predators, washings and fans have had their toll, but the bugs still have a foot hold. I think I could have managed it a lot better had I kept them groomed. More importantly, I have six plants in a bin probably ideal for no more than four, and it's stuffed into one end of a pretty narrow (34") grow room. I don't think I could have pruned the three back ones without damaging the front ones. 

Anyway, they are almost ready. As bad as they look I think I could keep this going for quite a while longer if I had the patience for it. I have a busy summer planned and next weekend may be the only time I have to do a proper cleanup without stretching it out, and working on it in the evenings. So the big chop is Friday or Saturday depending on when the wood is delivered for our crumbling deck. 

So the leaves look terrible with mite bites, calcium deficiency and a little light burn, but the plants are still extending upward toward the lights, and the trichomes are still intact. They are still drinking water and consuming nutrients as well. My little bug farm is about as healthy as it could be under the circumstances. If there were a market for mites, I would be set for life : )


----------



## bigsur51 (May 23, 2022)

Congratulations on the graduation!….good job!


condolences on the plant


----------



## RosterMan (May 23, 2022)

Congratulations  Mate


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 23, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Congratulations  Mate
> View attachment 297728


True story... My wife and daughter vacationed in Australia when my daughter was 11 (I was stuck working on a contract with a short deadline). After petting some Kangaroos at a zoo, she discovered kangaroo on the menu in a restaurant. She returned home a freaking vegan and stayed vegan for 7 long years! Not a fan of kangaroos : )


----------



## RosterMan (May 23, 2022)

OUCH! LOL
Cut down on the Meat bills


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 23, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> OUCH! LOL
> Cut down on the Meat bills



Not really. A teen vegan doesn't eat veggies. She ate processed foods that resemble meat and taste like shit. She cried the first time we went to a restaurant where the only vegan food available was a salad. We spent a fortune on vegan ice cream and pizza alone, never mind the million "energy" bars and almond milk products.


----------



## RosterMan (May 23, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Not really. A teen vegan doesn't eat veggies. She ate processed foods that resemble meat and taste like shit. She cried the first time we went to a restaurant where the only vegan food available was a salad. We spent a fortune on vegan ice cream and pizza alone, never mind the million "energy" bars and almond milk products.


And now back is she back to normal so to say (what is normal) LOL


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 23, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> And now back is she back to normal so to say (what is normal) LOL


The week she started collage she went paleo


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 23, 2022)

Busy day at work, so of course I'm procrastinating. I was trying to figure out just when the bugs got in the grow room. Here are the runt and mother plant on April 28. I had been putting them out during the day for a couple of weeks.











The mother plant is clean, but there are clear mite signs on the runt.






The next day I went to Puerto Rico for for a week, and I left the mother plant and runt inside right next to the intake to the grow tent. The night I returned I saw this in the grow tent.






And this on almost every leaf on the mother plant. 






So the mites covered the mother plant and completely destroyed the plants in the grow tent in under 10 days mostly while I was away on vacation. Sneaky little bastards...


----------



## RosterMan (May 23, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Busy day at work, so of course I'm procrastinating. I was trying to figure out just when the bugs got in the grow room. Here are the runt and mother plant on April 28. I had been putting them out during the day for a couple of weeks.
> 
> View attachment 297736
> 
> ...


A week is fast to have them do that, you must not have seen them before you left I bet


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 23, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> A week is fast to have them do that, you must not have seen them before you left I bet


Yeah, I was clueless.


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 24, 2022)

I've been spraying Dr. earth 8004 on outside plants every night for several days. I went over the second/last EM auto in the yard carefully last night and found several dead two spots stuck to leaves, but no live ones. There are some mite signs, but only on old leaves. I also looked over the THC Bomb right next to the other one and found no mites and no leaf damage. 

The 30X and 60X magnifiers I got make checking the leaves a lot easier and faster, so I check most of them now, and feel more confident I'm going over the entire leaf. I don't really see the eggs like with the microscope, but as long as I'm not seeing live bugs I am happy. 

Going to start spraying every third day, probably all summer, but will change sprays periodically, some purchased like spinosad, but mostly stuff I make. Buying ready made sprays from Amazon is getting expensive. The various predator bugs I put out were also an expensive waste of time.

I'm wondering if I didn't chase away the bees - not that I've seen any this year at all. My heirloom tomatoes have been covered with blooms for weeks, but none have produced fruit. The cherry tomato plants are producing, but not like I am used to seeing. Maybe it's too early.


----------



## RosterMan (May 24, 2022)

Yes you need to break the Life cycle
Kill the mites than kill the eggs or newly hatched mites so then can not lay new eggs
I spay as a preventative every other week for bugs and in between weeks with PM spray. (PWM white mold)the other week alternating them. each week at dusk.
Don't spray at full lights.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 24, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I've been spraying Dr. earth 8004 on outside plants every night for several days. I went over the second/last EM auto in the yard carefully last night and found several dead two spots stuck to leaves, but no live ones. There are some mite signs, but only on old leaves. I also looked over the THC Bomb right next to the other one and found no mites and no leaf damage.
> 
> The 30X and 60X magnifiers I got make checking the leaves a lot easier and faster, so I check most of them now, and feel more confident I'm going over the entire leaf. I don't really see the eggs like with the microscope, but as long as I'm not seeing live bugs I am happy.
> 
> ...







maybe you need to spank those tomatoes?

shake the piss or in this case , the pollen out of those flowers


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> maybe you need to spank those tomatoes?
> 
> shake the piss or in this case , the pollen out of those flowers




I read that touching the flower with something that vibrates like an electric tooth brush causes them to open and release more pollen. Haven't tried it yet. Strange times when we have to simulate bees to pollinate our plants.


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 25, 2022)

Grr, not there yet. The leaves are practically falling off, and I'm counting amber trichomes. I can wait until Monday, but that's the last day : )


----------



## RosterMan (May 25, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I read that touching the flower with something that vibrates like an electric tooth brush causes them to open and release more pollen. Haven't tried it yet. Strange times when we have to simulate bees to pollinate our plants.


Hippie420 knows all about toothbrushes


----------



## RosterMan (May 25, 2022)

Shake it like a polaroid picture


----------



## RosterMan (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (May 25, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I read that touching the flower with something that vibrates like an electric tooth brush causes them to open and release more pollen. Haven't tried it yet. Strange times when we have to simulate bees to pollinate our plants.





TheBlackHydra said:


> Hippie420 knows all about toothbrushes


Somebody say toothbrush?


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 26, 2022)

Looking around at different buds there are more amber trichomes than I thought. On some of the lower buds only a few trichomes are amber, but the larger buds at the top have amber on at least 10% of the trichomes. I think the bright lighting is also washing it out some in the images. I took the day off tomorrow to start replacing our deck, but if it's raining I think I will go ahead and harvest rather than wait for Monday.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 26, 2022)

More will be amber tomorrow too


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 26, 2022)

Anyone know what these black spots are on my apple seedling? That's a leaf magnified about 60 times. The white lines along the stem of the leaf appear to be web of some kind, but this doesn't look like mites. It's got powdery mildew as well. I thought I had finally gotten rid of it, but it came back. I grew it from a seed out of an apple I was eating, so it cost me nothing. I'm very close to tossing the thing.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 26, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Anyone know what these black spots are on my apple seedling? That's a leaf magnified about 60 times. The white lines along the stem of the leaf appear to be web of some kind, but this doesn't look like mites. It's got powdery mildew as well. I thought I had finally gotten rid of it, but it came back. I grew it from a seed out of an apple I was eating, so it cost me nothing. I'm very close to tossing the thing.
> View attachment 298136


I hope not spider mites…


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 27, 2022)

Chop day, at least for one plant, the smallest in the group. I still have a deck to replace this weekend, and trimming is slow business. I'm hoping to enlist my wife in the trimming process tonight, but she might not be into it. 

I felt a little bad when the poor plant just flopped down after I removed it from the bin. I figure it was like that at least in part due to all the mite damage. It also forced me to remove and trim each branch separately, which takes longer than trimming it in the basket. I felt better when I saw how much bud I had after trimming.

I'm off to rip up deck boards...


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 27, 2022)

Gnarly


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 27, 2022)

Having a new fence installed, except the installers cut a Fios line with their auger yesterday. The Fios team showed up today and told us about the issue and said they and probably a cop would need access to our back yard. Then he said he noticed a strong smell of weed in a conspiratorial voice. I wanted to tell him I would be under the legal limit in another hour, and that I was chopping as fast as I could : )  I just pretended ignorance, though. I did bring in my two plants potentially exposing them to spider mites <sigh>


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 27, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Having a new fence installed, except the installers cut a Fios line with their auger yesterday. The Fios team showed up today and told us about the issue and said they and probably a cop would need access to our back yard. Then he said he noticed a strong smell of weed in a conspiratorial voice. I wanted to tell him I would be under the legal limit in another hour, and that I was chopping as fast as I could : )  I just pretended ignorance, though. I did bring in my two plants potentially exposing them to spider mites <sigh>


You can’t win, can you?


----------



## MechaniMan (May 27, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Chop day, at least for one plant, the smallest in the group. I still have a deck to replace this weekend, and trimming is slow business. I'm hoping to enlist my wife in the trimming process tonight, but she might not be into it.
> 
> I felt a little bad when the poor plant just flopped down after I removed it from the bin. I figure it was like that at least in part due to all the mite damage. It also forced me to remove and trim each branch separately, which takes longer than trimming it in the basket. I felt better when I saw how much bud I had after trimming.
> 
> I'm off to rip up deck boards...



That looks like a good amount of Bud for such a damaged plant. I was taking my ladies outside until I noticed the big rose bush that I have Outback had hundreds of aphids all over it. I took care of that problem with spray but that's the last time the ladies went outside. I've been keeping a really close eye on them and luckily they didn't get any bugs. Scared the s*** out of me. LOL


----------



## boo (May 27, 2022)

be careful crash, we'd sure miss you if you go up the river...


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 27, 2022)

Looks like it's already solved. Fios found the break and fixed it without having to pull up any fence posts. They said the fence company was getting hit with a $4000 bill. For what they charged for the fence, they can afford it. No cops came in my yard : )


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 27, 2022)

Here is the second plant I chopped while peeking out the door for uniforms in my yard. Three others are about the same size. Of course, it flopped down as soon as I untied it. 






So I got it all in a mason jar. How do I know when it needs burping??


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 27, 2022)

It was a good day not being at work. Two of six chopped and about 20% of the deck boards removed - in the rain no less. 

On the harvest, I guess this should be the end of the sympathy for crash movement. With regret, I will close out the go fund me page : )


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

Why would Johhny Law have to enter your property , I would have said I take pictures for you officer


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 27, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Looks like it's already solved. Fios found the break and fixed it without having to pull up any fence posts. They said the fence company was getting hit with a $4000 bill. For what they charged for the fence, they can afford it. No cops came in my yard : )


Wait. What? Some good news? I am happy it turned out well for you. I wish I could have fios. Our cable monopoly won’t allow it…


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

Nice harvest


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 27, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Wait. What? Some good news? I am happy it turned out well for you. I wish I could have fios. Our cable monopoly won’t allow it…


We ditched Cox Cable for fios. Our service had gotten so bad I couldn't keep a VPN connection to work going. Fios is way better, but still has some occasional issues with latency. Nothing worse than a service monopoly, though.


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Why would Johhny Law have to enter your property , I would have said I take pictures for you officer



My neighbor tells me he can smell weed in his driveway, so I guess it wouldn't mater if he came in my yard or not. I have no idea if the smell of weed is enough to get a search warrant. It's freaking legal as long as I stay under four plants. Either way, next grow I'm adding a carbon filter.


----------



## MechaniMan (May 27, 2022)

With so many States legalizing it, they decide whether that's probable cause on a state-by-state basis. You have to look at your state laws, I'm Pennsylvania where I live the Supreme Court ruled last year that the smell of marijuana alone is not probable cause alone to search a vehicle unless there is other compelling evidence.  I would imagine that would be the same for my house.
     I just guessing a law like this will not stand for long in my opinion, eventually somebody will use it to make the same argument pertaining to alcohol which is also legal so...


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 27, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> My neighbor tells me he can smell weed in his driveway, so I guess it wouldn't mater if he came in my yard or not. I have no idea if the smell of weed is enough to get a search warrant. It's freaking legal as long as I stay under four plants. Either way, next grow I'm adding a carbon filter.


Those must be tall plants for you to be under 4 of them…


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Those must be tall plants for you to be under 4 of them…


he has Hobbit feet so plants may not be as tall as you think


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

Kind I only mess with people I like so dont take me the wrong way


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> he has Hobbit feet so plants may not be as tall as you think


The threads are weaving together…


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

Old fog is mad I never pick on him LOL


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Those must be tall plants for you to be under 4 of them…


Its me not you LOL
Im in wrong thread


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Kind I only mess with people I like so dont take me the wrong way


Hey stoner, this isn’t @Kindbud ’s thread…


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Old fog is mad I never pick on him LOL


I am foggy but so are you…


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I am foggy but so are you…


I have not even smoked anything LOL


----------



## Kindbud (May 27, 2022)

No worries man just remember that foam and plastic/urethane you wear on your feet just takes you farther from nature and we'll come harvest time I'll give you a whole pound to walk a quarter mile following me buddy then I'll throw you some nail polish and flip flops lmao


----------



## Kindbud (May 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I have not even smoked anything LOL


Come on down around October bud you got a welcome invitation bud


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 27, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> With so many States legalizing it, they decide whether that's probable cause on a state-by-state basis. You have to look at your state laws, I'm Pennsylvania where I live the Supreme Court ruled last year that the smell of marijuana alone is not probable cause alone to search a vehicle unless there is other compelling evidence.  I would imagine that would be the same for my house.
> I just guessing a law like this will not stand for long in my opinion, eventually somebody will use it to make the same argument pertaining to alcohol which is also legal so...



My state could win awards for legal obfuscation. You can have 4 plants, but possession of more than a pound is a class a felony. It gets real cloudy from there.


----------



## Kindbud (May 27, 2022)




----------



## CrashMagnet (May 29, 2022)

A little postmortem slide show...

This was the harvest. Big buds in the open mason jars and flower pot, short stem buds in the basket and smaller buds washed and dehydrated for decarbing in the sealed mason jars. I have another 2-3 jars of small bud in the dehydrator now. When wet they filled three of those blue flower pots. By the time I trimmed the last two plants the buds going into the decarb bins were pretty large.






The remains of the grow room.





 Late party goer still drunk on soap spray. Did NOT want to be rescued. 





Should have seen that coming. Amazingly, it continued to pump water until I unplugged it. 





Should have seen this coming as well. The largest plant was controlling both air flow and information, feeding my PH meter disinformation!





Not as much root as I though. Whenever I peeked under the lid it looked like the roots were practically filling the 30 gallon bin. Looks more like 2 gallons max. 





Finally, here's all the crap, I mean quality grow equipment, I used in the grow.


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 29, 2022)

Vinyl floor tiles = spider mite nursery.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 29, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Vinyl floor tiles = spider mite nursery.
> View attachment 298457







the Final Solution


----------



## bigsur51 (May 29, 2022)

enjoy that harvest!


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

Great Haul Nice Job


----------



## boo (May 29, 2022)

you fought the good fight crash, thanks for the ride...now lets get that mess cleaned up and go rock your bad self...


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

Crash Rock


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Crash Rock
> View attachment 298463


Probably one of my cousins. That's why I don't live in the mountains : )


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Probably one of my cousins. That's why I don't live in the mountains : )


A forum Pic for you Bro


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 29, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Vinyl floor tiles = spider mite nursery.
> View attachment 298457





RosterMan said:


> A forum Pic for you Bro
> View attachment 298477


You got a lot of cleaning/disinfecting work ahead of you crash. Glad you finally harvested some nice buds


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

Last time I spend 5 mins making one for you LOL


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 29, 2022)

I'm on deck demolition duty. If I sit in front of the computer too long my wife will get upset : )


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 30, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Probably one of my cousins. That's why I don't live in the mountains : )


The driver of that car doesn’t (anymore) either. Sorry, bad joke…


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> The driver of that car doesn’t (anymore) either. Sorry, bad joke…


But what a way to go, and the story he will tell at the Gates


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 30, 2022)

Freak Show finally made it out of its shell. By the look of it I could plant it in my front yard and no one would know it's cannabis.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 2, 2022)

Starting to look like something, just not cannabis : )


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 2, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Starting to look like something, just not cannabis : )
> 
> View attachment 298859


Maybe a polyploid or duck foot cannabis?


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 2, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Maybe a polyploid or duck foot cannabis?



Not much info on genetics other than 10% indica and 90% sativa. Supposed to look like this during flower.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 2, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Not much info on genetics other than 10% indica and 90% sativa. Supposed to look like this during flower.


Quite an interesting read about Freakshow. It looks photoshopped but it isn’t. Definitely pulling up a chair for this. If anyone deserves to hit one out of the park, it surely is you.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 2, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Starting to look like something, just not cannabis : )
> 
> View attachment 298859


Looks like Curley cannabis. Looks healthy. Will be interesting to follow her along. Where are you keeping it in an incubator?  I remember the mites. You got a space cleaned up to grow her?


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Looks like Curley cannabis. Looks healthy. Will be interesting to follow her along. Where are you keeping it in an incubator?  I remember the mites. You got a space cleaned up to grow her?



Right now it's inside under a dome and protected from any mites that might drift by on an air current. I'm going to put it outside once it gets a little more developed. I have been spraying the area every other day with a variety of mite killers. There are two cannabis plants in that area and about a dozen tomato plants. They all look pretty healthy, though I wouldn't swear there are zero mites.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 2, 2022)

Its a Freak be kind to it and I bet it will be kind to you


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 2, 2022)

Cool Plant


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 2, 2022)

Here is an article about it’s breeder…









						Freakshow! Weed Gets Weird
					

Mutant marijuana finds a commercial seed release.




					cannabisnow.com


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 2, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Freak Show finally made it out of its shell. By the look of it I could plant it in my front yard and no one would know it's cannabis.
> 
> View attachment 298582


Gonna look cool as it grows it seems that the plant is doing normal
The guy would breed that mixed it to look like a freak show
It will get even freakier


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 2, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Here is an article about it’s breeder…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like there is even some Duck in that one


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 2, 2022)

I want one LOL


----------



## boo (Jun 2, 2022)

that is some bizarre weed, dunno if I'd try to grow it unless it smoked great...I didn't see how long it took...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 2, 2022)

I want one now. It’s very cool looking anyway


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 2, 2022)

boo said:


> that is some bizarre weed, dunno if I'd try to grow it unless it smoked great...I didn't see how long it took...


*FLOWERING TIME 65 DAYS, October 5-15*


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 2, 2022)

Almost looks like a mutation


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 2, 2022)

I think you could grow that one in your front yard even if you lived across from the cop shop.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 2, 2022)

I could plant a whole hedge of it


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I think you could grow that one in your front yard even if you lived across from the cop shop.


Yes a whole. Hedge of it


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 2, 2022)

The same breeder has another one out, Supafreak.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 2, 2022)

I'm hoping I get a female on the first try, so I can try to fem it for some all female seeds.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes a whole. Hedge of it


Going to smell really nice in October...


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 2, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> The same breeder has another one out, Supafreak.


Flowering time 40 days?


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 2, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Flowering time 40 days?



That's hard to believe. Even that Early Miss plant takes seven weeks, and it's under two feet high.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 2, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I'm hoping I get a female on the first try, so I can try to fem it for some all female seeds.


Always remember that I like ya the best!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Always remember that I like ya the best!


That article says it’s hard to tell the boys from the girls on those plants


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That article says it’s hard to tell the boys from the girls on those plants


That's why ya grow 'em out 'till they show their balls, then ax 'em.

Got plenty of places to grow my weed, but the idea of growing that ugly beast right out in the open with no one the wiser just peaks my interest.
The buds themselves look pretty cool.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> That's why ya grow 'em out 'till they show their balls, then ax 'em.
> 
> Got plenty of places to grow my weed, but the idea of growing that ugly beast right out in the open with no one the wiser just peaks my interest.
> The buds themselves look pretty cool.


Me too. It could be my incognito plant in my herb garden


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 5, 2022)

I moved the little freak show to a 1 gallon pot until I can determine if it's female. I also moved it outside, though it's in partial shade most of the day along with various cool weather flowers. It seems happy there, even grew a new set of fan leaves the first day it was out. Well, what passes for fan leaves on this thing.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 5, 2022)

It's a stunted plant. Shit happens sometimes.
Autos do that if you stress them.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 5, 2022)

Here is the last Early Miss I'm likely to grow. The goal was to get one to exceed the 2' height limit, and this one shot up to 30" not long after I put it outside and started treating it for mites every two days. 

The leaves were pretty clean until the unseasonal heat we had last week stressed it out. I'm not too worried about it. It's about three weeks from harvest, and the buds are tiny compared to the GSC buds I just harvested.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> It's a stunted plant. Shit happens sometimes.
> Autos do that if you stress them.


It's a regular Freak Show plant, definitely not an auto. I haven't stressed it yet, but it's young. There's plenty of time yet for me to screw it up : )


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 5, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I moved the little freak show to a 1 gallon pot until I can determine if it's female. I also moved it outside, though it's in partial shade most of the day along with various cool weather flowers. It seems happy there, even grew a new set of fan leaves the first day it was out. Well, what passes for fan leaves on this thing.
> 
> View attachment 299232
> 
> ...


That looks like my marigolds. Hiding out in plain sight gives me a chuckle. Even Mrs Fogey would be none the wiser..


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 5, 2022)

Looks exactly as others I have seen, just a young plant
Let it Grow............


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 5, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> It's a regular Freak Show plant, definitely not an auto. I haven't stressed it yet, but it's young. There's plenty of time yet for me to screw it up : )


I think I’m gonna get me a couple of those freaky seeds. I love that little plant. Keep the mites away from it I wanna see more


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 5, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> That looks like my marigolds. Hiding out in plain sight gives me a chuckle. Even Mrs Fogey would be none the wiser..


Yes, perfect plant for you too to try


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 5, 2022)

This is the THC Bomb I started a while back, stuck outside and mostly forgot about. I water it when I water the tomatoes, with well water PH 7.1. When I feed the tomatoes it gets some of that (4-18-38 plus calcium nitrate and Epsom salt). 

All the neglect doesn't seem to be hurting it, even being knocked over multiple times by the dog. It has grown alarmingly fast, and now I realize it will exceed my fence height well before October when it will hopefully flower.

I'm wondering it I topped it, like half way down, would it recover? I could clone the top and have two plants half as tall.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 5, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I think I’m gonna get me a couple of those freaky seeds. I love that little plant. Keep the mites away from it I wanna see more


If this one is female I can just give you some clones : )


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 5, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> This is the THC Bomb I started a while back, stuck outside and mostly forgot about. I water it when I water the tomatoes, with well water PH 7.1. When I feed the tomatoes it gets some of that (4-18-38 plus calcium nitrate and Epsom salt).
> 
> All the neglect doesn't seem to be hurting it, even being knocked over multiple times by the dog. It has grown alarmingly fast, and now I realize it will exceed my fence height well before October when it will hopefully flower.
> 
> ...


Yes I’m sure this would work especially if you are trying to keep the height down. That top would make a nice clone


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 5, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> If this one is female I can just give you some clones : )


Maybe if the came with a clean spider mite report  sorry, I think if you can make clones of this one you should crash then plant them everywhere in your yard


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 5, 2022)

Anyone have any experience with this seed company? I wouldn’t mind getting a few regulars just for fun but I am gun-shy of using my CC at unknown companies…






						FREAKSHOW – Photoperiod – Regular (MUTANT – BUY 3, GET 1 FREE!) – whiteWIDOW SEED BANK
					






					whitewidow.rocks


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 5, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Anyone have any experience with this seed company? I wouldn’t mind getting a few regulars just for fun but I am gun-shy of using my CC at unknown companies…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never, I don’t trust anyone either. Maybe someone will chime in. I want some of those seed too preferably feminized


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 5, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Never, I don’t trust anyone either. Maybe someone will chime in. I want some of those seed too preferably feminized


I like regs. If I try these and get both male and females, I would gladly send out seeds. Maybe I will go get a refillable credit card and try them out…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 5, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Anyone have any experience with this seed company? I wouldn’t mind getting a few regulars just for fun but I am gun-shy of using my CC at unknown companies…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought mine from Super Auto Flowers


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 5, 2022)

Haven't seen anyone selling the newer strain Supafreak.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 5, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Anyone have any experience with this seed company? I wouldn’t mind getting a few regulars just for fun but I am gun-shy of using my CC at unknown companies…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe one of the seedvendors here could get it in stock


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 5, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I bought mine from Super Auto Flowers


Thx


----------



## pute (Jun 5, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> This is the THC Bomb I started a while back, stuck outside and mostly forgot about. I water it when I water the tomatoes, with well water PH 7.1. When I feed the tomatoes it gets some of that (4-18-38 plus calcium nitrate and Epsom salt).
> 
> All the neglect doesn't seem to be hurting it, even being knocked over multiple times by the dog. It has grown alarmingly fast, and now I realize it will exceed my fence height well before October when it will hopefully flower.
> 
> ...


Purdy plant.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 5, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I bought mine from Super Auto Flowers


Do they ship to US , I see they are in Canada ?


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 5, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Haven't seen anyone selling the newer strain Supafreak.



As soon as I posted I had to go and look again, and these guys have them (Chitown Seeds). I couldn't stop myself and ordered a pack, 20 freaking seeds, pun intended.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 5, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I like regs. If I try these and get both male and females, I would gladly send out seeds. Maybe I will go get a refillable credit card and try them out…
> [/QUOTE


Atlantic seed company sell them. I have purchased seeds from them but they want 180.00 for 20 seeds
thats the Supafreak


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 5, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Do they ship to US , I see they are in Canada ?


They shipped to me in VA, so definitely.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 5, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Do they ship to US , I see they are in Canada ?


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 5, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Atlantic seed company sell them. I have purchased seeds from them but they want 180.00 for 20 seeds
> thats the Supafreak


If you just want 3 or 4 seeds, I can send some to you. I ordered a 10 pack, and they sent me 15.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 5, 2022)

yep


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 5, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> If you just want 3 or 4 seeds, I can send some to you. I ordered a 10 pack, and they sent me 15.


Thanks. I appreciate it but I already did an impulse buy. I keep telling Mrs Fogey that I am not growing but my actions say differently…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 5, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> For all of us


Then it would be more like one seed each : )


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 5, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Thanks. I appreciate it but I already did an impulse buy. I keep telling Mrs Fogey that I am not growing but my actions say differently…


I don’t even really care how potent it is. I just like oddities…


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 5, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Then it would be more like one seed each : )


Im busting


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 5, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> For all of us


Yay. I want a couple for sure


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 5, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Thanks. I appreciate it but I already did an impulse buy. I keep telling Mrs Fogey that I am not growing but my actions say differently…


I did the same thing with the Supafreak pack. It's an addiction and must be fed!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 5, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I don’t even really care how potent it is. I just like oddities…


I’ve done those impulse buys too I almost did it on this plant the other night when I was stoned


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 5, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yay. I want a couple for sure



Edit: Send me a PM...


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 5, 2022)

May want to edit and move to PMs
Just saying


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 5, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Edit: Send me a PM...


Subbie sends you PM in exchange for spider mites?


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 5, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Subbie sends you PM in exchange for spider mites?


They hide deep with in seeds


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 5, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Subbie sends you PM in exchange for spider mites?


They are my pets, I would never give them away! : )


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 5, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Subbie sends you PM in exchange for spider mites?


No thank you


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 5, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> They are my pets, I would never give them away! : )


Must be a SOB naming them all


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 5, 2022)

cl/up


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 5, 2022)

edit


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 5, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> @crash Make that one your forum pic
> @WeedHopper can do it for you if you do not know how


I can see crash wearing this shirt


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 5, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I can see crash wearing this shirt



Maybe a two spot tattoo...


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 5, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Maybe a two spot tattoo...


Or one under each eye like a tear drop


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 5, 2022)

clean up


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 5, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Maybe a two spot tattoo...


This would look kinda cute on your forearm


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 6, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I bought mine from Super Auto Flowers


Did you have any trouble getting the seeds to pop crash?


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 6, 2022)

wrong thread


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Did you have any trouble getting the seeds to pop crash?



So far I only planted one, but it sprouted in less than 24 hours pretty much as expected.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 6, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> So far I only planted one, but it sprouted in less than 24 hours pretty much as expected.


I’m gonna order some from your source if they take CC. I’m not into that bitcoin or anything. How long did it take them to get them to you?


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m gonna order some from your source if they take CC. I’m not into that bitcoin or anything. How long did it take them to get them to you?


About 3 weeks if I remember right. You're still welcome to some of mine. I'm sure we could invent a safe/anonymous means of transfer : )


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 6, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Has anyone seen Heavn around lately?
> View attachment 299343


Who??


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m gonna order some from your source if they take CC. I’m not into that bitcoin or anything. How long did it take them to get them to you?


They take CC’s. I think there was a $2+ charge to use the CC.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 6, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Who??


I think he meant Kraven.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 6, 2022)

Arg, I thought it was ants eating my spinach plants. I found two of them leafless with ants all over them. But now I see the ants were just the clean up crew. That thing is sitting there drinking my neem oil spray! Probably works like beetle Cialis.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 6, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Arg, I thought it was ants eating my spinach plants. I found two of them leafless with ants all over them. But now I see the ants were just the clean up crew. That thing is sitting there drinking my neem oil spray! Probably works like beetle Cialis.
> 
> View attachment 299380


Japanese beetles(if that is not considered racist these days) are a scourge. We are a week or so away from them in New England. I think @Hippie420 talked about the bag traps. They work but are disgusting… Next trip to the hardware store, they are on my list…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 6, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> About 3 weeks if I remember right. You're still welcome to some of mine. I'm sure we could invent a safe/anonymous means of transfer : )


i sent you a pm


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 6, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Japanese beetles(if that is not considered racist these days) are a scourge. We are a week or so away from them in New England. I think @Hippie420 talked about the bag traps. They work but are disgusting… Next trip to the hardware store, they are on my list…


At least I can see them without a microscope. That's progress...


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 6, 2022)

Mrs beef45 knew her bugs


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 7, 2022)

All the Japanese beetles seemed to be hanging out on one spinach plant which my wife told me isn't spinach at all. I had been feeding a weed that had sprung up in our raised garden bed. It was a very happy weed! I felt bad about pulling it up and hosing it down with bug spray, but at least the beetles are dead.

I didn't find any more beetles. They already ate all my spinach, so maybe they moved on. There were none on the cannabis or tomato plants, though something has been munching the leaves of some flowers I'm growing. Going to plant some more spinach today and see what happens.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 7, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> All the Japanese beetles seemed to be hanging out on one spinach plant which my wife told me isn't spinach at all. I had been feeding a weed that had sprung up in our raised garden bed. It was a very happy weed! I felt bad about pulling it up and hosing it down with bug spray, but at least the beetles are dead.
> 
> I didn't find any more beetles. They already ate all my spinach, so maybe they moved on. There were none on the cannabis or tomato plants, though something has been munching the leaves of some flowers I'm growing. Going to plant some more spinach today and see what happens.


The bastards eat all my big leafed plants ie: pumpkin, squash, gourds, they eat them so bad the leaf looks like a piece of Lace.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 7, 2022)

Having a tiny ant problem in the house the ants are so small it is hard to see them
Oh yeah they bite too


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 7, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Having a tiny ant problem in the house the ants are so small it is hard to see them
> Oh yeah they bite too


We get them now and then. I usually treat them with that ant bait and moving the cat food dish (or whatever I find them on) to another area. Usually gone in a couple of days.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 7, 2022)

I use those ant bait traps as well. Kills all of them including the queen. Also, whatever is in 409 spray cleaner kills them instantly. If they show up in the house I just spray em and wipe them up with a paper towel.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 7, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I use those ant bait traps as well. Kills all of them including the queen.


All over the house near the water sources now


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 7, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> All over the house near the water sources now


Usually you just need one. They tell each other where to find the good stuff...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 7, 2022)

Maybe moisture. They hide out in wet wood. They bite too




__





						Moisture Ant - Moisture Ant Control and Moisture Ant Extermination
					

Moisture Ants are a dangerous pest problem for your family and your home.Find information about Moisture Ant Control methods.




					www.pestnet.com


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 7, 2022)

Crash I was doing some research on that freak show plant and ran into this page. In German I think but some interesting weed. Wish I could figure out these strains in English.








						Kijken: 11 knettergekke cannabiskneusjes - CNNBS.nl
					

Net als bij het menselijke ras komen onder wietplanten ook weleens kneusjes voor. En dat levert een bijzondere groene freakshow op, kijk zelf maar!




					www.cnnbs.nl
				




ok I guess it’s Dutch but still…


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 7, 2022)

Freakshow: you've never seen such a crazy cannabis plant! - CNNBS.nl (www-cnnbs-nl.translate.goog)


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 7, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Je zocht naar english - CNNBS.nl (www-cnnbs-nl.translate.goog)


?


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 7, 2022)

Watch: 11 crazy cannabis bruises - CNNBS.nl (www-cnnbs-nl.translate.goog)


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> ?


try again


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 7, 2022)

these are pretty cool


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 7, 2022)

Like two legged turtles...


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 299452
> 
> these are pretty cool


About to have sex


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 299452
> 
> these are pretty cool


What I have growing now had 2 embryos in 2 of the 4 seeds I planted. I could see one seed being a fluke but 50% seems more like it is in the genes…


----------



## boo (Jun 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 299452
> 
> these are pretty cool


so tell us, what strain is it...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 7, 2022)

boo said:


> so tell us, what strain is it...


I think
*Dit maffe meerling-wietzaad
this may just mean double embryo it’s in Dutch I think *


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 7, 2022)

This wacky multiple-birth cannabis seed


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Crash I was doing some research on that freak show plant and ran into this page. In German I think but some interesting weed. Wish I could figure out these strains in English.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your google translator doesn't pop up when you go to the site? Mine does, but I view this site on Chrome. Free to download.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 7, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Your google translator doesn't pop up when you go to the site? Mine does, but I view this site on Chrome. Free to download.


It didn’t translate Dutch


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 7, 2022)

Google translate has a feature that you can use your camera for translating pictures (for example if you have Google translate on your phone and open the webpage on a laptop, it will translate what the camera is seeing. Worked well for me in Asia.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 7, 2022)

Found more Japanese beetles on some shrubs around the house. None of the veggies or cannabis, though. I sprayed all the plants that had beetles with Raid House and Garden, and they all died in about 30 seconds. I imagine I will be fighting these as long as I will the mites. 

I moved the freak show to a sunnier spot in the yard. It was starting to stretch a little, and it's stem isn't all that thick yet. A little more sun should at least slow any stretching for a while. I also gave it some nutrients, about 10% of what I give the larger plants.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 7, 2022)

Odd


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 7, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Found more Japanese beetles on some shrubs around the house. None of the veggies or cannabis, though. I sprayed all the plants that had beetles with Raid House and Garden, and they all died in about 30 seconds. I imagine I will be fighting these as long as I will the mites.
> 
> I moved the freak show to a sunnier spot in the yard. It was starting to stretch a little, and it's stem isn't all that thick yet. A little more sun should at least slow any stretching for a while. I also gave it some nutrients, about 10% of what I give the larger plants.
> 
> View attachment 299535


Look kinda tomatoe-ish


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Look kinda tomatoe-ish


It looks like the marigold plants I have going. Looking forward to growing the seeds I purchased. If they turn out to be marigolds though…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 10, 2022)

Update on the freak show. Growth has picked up since I started letting it stay in the sun more. Just waiting for it to get big enough to clone. Hopefully, SubGirl will have a couple of these growing soon as well. I was short sighted only starting one seed. It could be a runt and I wouldn't know, since there's nothing to compare it to.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)

Wow. What a strange-looking marijuana plant.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Wow. What a strange-looking marijuana plant.


I'm half expecting it to put out some marigold flowers.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 10, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Update on the freak show. Growth has picked up since I started letting it stay in the sun more. Just waiting for it to get big enough to clone. Hopefully, SubGirl will have a couple of these growing soon as well. I was short sighted only starting one seed. It could be a runt and I wouldn't know, since there's nothing to compare it to.
> 
> View attachment 299856


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 10, 2022)

^^ close, but not quite the same.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 10, 2022)

Grr, aphids on my tomato plants.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 10, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> View attachment 299869



got them wet yesterday. Waiting on them now. Thanx Crash


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)

Water hose and spray nosel. I use the flat spray selection and spray up under the leaves. Knock their asses off your plant. I had spider mites about 3 weeks ago and i did that every other day with a hard spray for two weeks and they are all gone.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 10, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Update on the freak show. Growth has picked up since I started letting it stay in the sun more. Just waiting for it to get big enough to clone. Hopefully, SubGirl will have a couple of these growing soon as well. I was short sighted only starting one seed. It could be a runt and I wouldn't know, since there's nothing to compare it to.
> 
> View attachment 299856


I have two decorative pots on my porch I’m gonna let them grow with my other herbs. Don’t think anyone will ever know they are cannabis

edited unless of course they get 7 foot tall


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I have two decorative pots on my porch I’m gonna let them grow with my other herbs. Don’t think anyone will ever know they are cannabis
> 
> edited unless of course they get 7 foot tall


They are heavy sativa according to the literature on them I have seen. They will likely get tall.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 10, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> They are heavy sativa according to the literature on them I have seen. They will likely get tall.


May have to move them then…


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)

Just bend them over.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Just bend them over.


Maybe…


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)

I ran Pineapple Express in my garden between my veggies. Had it bent over to where it wasn't over a foot tall running down the row of veggies like a snake. 
Have to start it while it is small and tender.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 11, 2022)

The Supafreak seeds showed up. Looks like the grower is trying to add value with packaging. I'm vaguely annoyed at the high price and the minimum 20 seed order, but then I'm a capitalist. I would be doing the same exact thing.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 11, 2022)

Please refresh my memory (good luck!). What's the difference between freakshow and superfreak? Is it the ratio of Indica and Sativa?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2022)

I'm going to watch you guys grow this weird plant. Very interesting.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'm going to watch you guys grow this weird plant. Very interesting.


Sounds like it would be perfect for you for a stealth grow. I swear if I buy some seeds, I'm gonna plant it in the yard with no one the wiser. It just doesn't look like weed.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2022)

Would be fun wouldn't it.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Please refresh my memory (good luck!). What's the difference between freakshow and superfreak? Is it the ratio of Indica and Sativa?



According to Humboldt seeds:

Freakshow is 10% Indica and 90% Satvia, average 18% THC, and 65 day flowering time.
Supafreak is 50% each, 18%-22% THC and 40 Days flowering time.

Seems like they are pushing Supafreak as an easier to grow indoors version of Freakshow.

Wonder if they are working on an auto version.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 11, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> According to Humboldt seeds:
> 
> Freakshow is 10% Indica and 90% Satvia, average 18% THC, and 65 day flowering time.
> Supafreak is 50% each, 18%-22% THC and 40 Days flowering time.
> ...


Yes, or a feminized version. It takes a long time to raise a couple of plants only to find out they are both males. I really like the female seeds. It limits my grow and grow time as we are only allowed four plants. Maybe that will increase one day so I can  experiment more.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 11, 2022)

I think those plants would pass the State Trooper test. Nobody would believe they're weed.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I think those plants would pass the State Trooper test. Nobody would believe they're weed.


probably worry and grow them out for months only to find out in the end that the jokes on me and they aren’t weed at all


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2022)

They need to cross it with some good genetics.
Then it would be even cooler. Dank that looks like Marigolds.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes, or a feminized version. It takes a long time to raise a couple of plants only to find out they are both males. I really like the female seeds. It limits my grow and grow time as we are only allowed four plants. Maybe that will increase one day so I can  experiment more.


I'm going to try getting the one I'm growing to make some feminized seeds. Well, that one or his sister : )


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 11, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I'm going to try getting the one I'm growing to make some feminized seeds. Well, that one or his sister : )


I wouldn’t know what it takes to do that but if I get a male out of my two, you can have it If it takes a male to make those feminized seeds.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I wouldn’t know what it takes to do that but if I get a male out of my two, you can have it If it takes a male to make those feminized seeds.


You spray a branch on a female with colloidal silver to get it to produce pollen that can only produce female seeds. It will pollinate the rest of the plant and any nearby flowering plants.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 11, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> According to Humboldt seeds:
> 
> Freakshow is 10% Indica and 90% Satvia, average 18% THC, and 65 day flowering time.
> Supafreak is 50% each, 18%-22% THC and 40 Days flowering time.
> ...


40 days sounds like a bit of a lofty expectation but my marigolds flower in about 40 days …


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes, or a feminized version. It takes a long time to raise a couple of plants only to find out they are both males. I really like the female seeds. It limits my grow and grow time as we are only allowed four plants. Maybe that will increase one day so I can  experiment more.


lol. Only allowed 4 plants… Tough regulation to stick to with this hobby for sure.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 11, 2022)

I bought regulars with the aim of breeding them. I will have a ball planting seeds in random spots around town if my seed count is anything like what my last cross attempt was. I will share the wealth.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 11, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> You spray a branch on a female with colloidal silver to get it to produce pollen that can only produce female seeds. It will pollinate the rest of the plant and any nearby flowering plants.


Are you planning on making the  colloidal silver or purchasing a spray? Interesting. I often wondered how they made them…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 11, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> lol. Only allowed 4 plants… Tough regulation to stick to with this hobby for sure.


Yes for sure…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 13, 2022)

Freak show popped up this morning. Still waiting on the other one but was excited to see it


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 13, 2022)

The Supafreak sounds better to me because its not so much of a Sativa. Its a 50/50
I think it would be cool to grow it in amongst my African Giant Marigolds. They are over 3ft tall with big flowers.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> The Supafreak sounds better to me because its not so much of a Sativa. Its a 50/50


Depending how it does, I may have a clean tent to let it grow. I had planned to put it outside but I’m so wishy washy about it. We shall see what it looks like once it gets growing. Crashes looks good and is outside. I hope it doesn’t get spiders as I want to see his grow out too


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 13, 2022)

They say its almost bug resistant.


*Supafreak*
Supafreak is the product of an extensive breeding and selection process conducted recently by Shapeshifter. It was selected from 120 phenotypes of F6 generation Freakshow, and is completely stable for the following new traits: early finishing, it’s done Sept. 10-15 outdoors at most latitudes. A quicker finish indoors, 7-8wk. It has a lacier, thinner leaf structure, especially toward maturity. Impressive bud structure with astounding calyx ratio. The terpenes are unique and hard to describe, unlike anything we’ve smelled or tasted before. Blends of floral, fruit, chem, spice, and skunk. Nice fat colas can be expected, and also, like all the *Freakshow lines she’s amazingly pest and mildew resistant*


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 13, 2022)

I kinda like the freakshow. I like my Sativas.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> The Supafreak sounds better to me because its not so much of a Sativa. Its a 50/50
> I think it would be cool to grow it in amongst my African Giant Marigolds. They are over 3ft tall with big flowers.
> View attachment 300137
> View attachment 300138
> ...


Yes they would blend in well with your beautiful marigolds


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 13, 2022)

Might have to find some plastic marigold flowers to hang on it.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 13, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Might have to find some plastic marigold flowers to hang on it.
> 
> View attachment 300143


That’s actually a great idea. Who did that here. I remember seeing someone plants with fake flowers.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That’s actually a great idea. Who did that here. I remember seeing someone plants with fake flowers.


Maybe fake marigolds will scare away real bugs : )


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 13, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Maybe fake marigolds will scare away real bugs : )


Spinasod every two weeks and keep it away from those {you know what’s}… good to know that this plant is bug resistant


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 13, 2022)

https://www.joann.com/bloom-room-summer-marigold-bush---yellow/18579375.html
		

these look real


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 13, 2022)

I did this last year.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That’s actually a great idea. Who did that here. I remember seeing someone plants with fake flowers.


That was me.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I did this last year.
> 
> View attachment 300170


Yes of course hopper did it. This is the picture I remember.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 13, 2022)

That was a C99. Look at those long ass leaves. 






						Hoppers growing cheap😁
					

I use my leaf blower. Probably the only reason i dont have bud rot,,,, plus i have an umbrella covering it during the rain that helps a lot. The only thing worries me now is the God Damn humidity thats in the 70s.🙈 I like rain but this is fking ridiculous.  I have yet to find a true bud rot...




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 13, 2022)

Crash, did you read how the freakshow is different to sex than other cannabis.
cut and paste from information page…

Growing Freakshow does not require different treatment, but identifying the male vs. female can be tougher than regular cannabis.

I was looking for anymore information on this sexing thing. You have any or know what to expect?


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Crash, did you read how the freakshow is different to sex than other cannabis.
> cut and paste from information page…
> 
> Growing Freakshow does not require different treatment, but identifying the male vs. female can be tougher than regular cannabis.
> ...


I read the same thing, but haven't seen it referenced anywhere else. I figure I can clone a branch and flip the clone. At some point it will hopefully become obvious.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 13, 2022)

this article says it’s a cross
crossing a mother bred from the strains Big Bud and Skunk #1, with a male plant stemming from Big Sur Holy Bud and Banana Kush,  @bigsur51 you have anything to do with Big Sur Holy Bud?

actually crash, if you didn’t read this, it’s interesting








						Freakshow! Weed Gets Weird – BayAreaCannabis
					

About six years ago, Jordan was approaching his 40th anniversary as a cannabis grower. He believed he was through — ready to quit a lifelong hobby and ready to liquidate a priceless (and, as it would turn out, wholly unique) seed bank, the product of decades of careful labor — because he was...




					bayareacannabis.com
				




Jordan did the opposite of what you’re “supposed” to do: He threw out all the normies and kept breeding the freaks


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 13, 2022)

Skunk #1 was the first Indica I ever grew. Not a huge producer, but the buds were compact and firm. Great buzz, too.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> this article says it’s a cross
> crossing a mother bred from the strains Big Bud and Skunk #1, with a male plant stemming from Big Sur Holy Bud and Banana Kush,  @bigsur51 you have anything to do with Big Sur Holy Bud?
> 
> actually crash, if you didn’t read this, it’s interesting
> ...




nope

we have the Big Sandy Holy Weed sometimes called Menorah Haze….I almost won Bud of the Year but Putembk beat me out by one vote so I retired in defeat

the original BigSur Holyweed came from a dude called Parry the Monk up around the Santa Lucia mountains of Big Sur back in the 60’s

very trippy weed , we smoked a lot of it back in the day but the original strandivar is MIA


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 14, 2022)

the original strandivar is MIA 
Not sure I remember this member


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 14, 2022)

MIA would be a good name for a strain, er, I mean strandivar…


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 14, 2022)

Okay I'll bite. What the fk is the deal with this Strandivar thingy?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 14, 2022)

Ted:
Oh hey listen, try this, I told my weed guy to step it up and he gave me that. [Ted passes a bong to John] .

John:
What is this?

Ted:
It's called "Mind Rape", it's actually pretty mellow.

John:
It doesn't sound very mellow.

Ted:
Well he only had three other batches: "Gorilla Panic", "They're coming! They're coming!" and something called "This Is Permanent"... Go on, spark it up! It


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 14, 2022)

Too much?


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 14, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Too much?
> View attachment 300334


Just use 1 flower coming up from center of plant


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 14, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Just use 1 flower coming up from center of plant


I was worried about blocking sunlight. It's still pretty small.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 14, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Too much?
> View attachment 300334


Jut the yellow one and sink it in the middle.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 14, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I was worried about blocking sunlight. It's still pretty small.


Maybe wait till it gets a little bigger to put it in


----------



## boo (Jun 14, 2022)

uhh, I think the flowers work only when they are real...


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 14, 2022)

boo said:


> uhh, I think the flowers work only when they are real...


They're bugs. How smart can they be??


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 15, 2022)

With that fking plant you don't need flowers. It doesn't look like weed. I wouldn't concern myself yet with camo.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 15, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> They're bugs. How smart can they be??


You of all people know how smart they can be crash…


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 15, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Too much?
> View attachment 300334


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 15, 2022)

That looks better. Like i said if its for Camo you dont need it. Now if its for bugs let me explain something to you. Its not the color of the flower or looks of the plant that keeps bugs away. Its the smell and taste. Fake flowers have no smell and they cant eatem.
Marigold leaves can do that all on its on just like the mosquito plant does. Dont need the flower for a Marigold plant to detour bugs.
The bug is not thinking" hey man thats one nasty looking plant and i dont like the looks of that yellow flower,, im out of here."    Fking stoner,, i thought you were trying to hide it from prying eyes.  Which by the way isn't necessary because it doesn't look like weed.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 15, 2022)

I’m thinking that plant has its own marigold formula that detracts bugs. Except maybe not SM.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 15, 2022)

You may be right Sub. But h.ell if was worried about it, i would just grow marigolds around it and your covered for both bugs and camo.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 15, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You of all people know how smart they can be crash…


I dunno, I wasn't able to teach them to stay off the couch. And forget playing fetch.. : )


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> You may be right Sub. But h.ell if was worried about it, i would just grow marigolds around it and your covered for both bugs and camo.


Yes that plant woul blend right in with them. Dump some seeds around where your gonna put the pot crash. They grow quick


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 15, 2022)

H.ell the plants are cheap at home depot. Faster then growing from seed.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 15, 2022)

I wasn't actually worried about it. I just found the silk flowers in a drawer and stuck them in the pot. I'm sure they won't fool any bugs, though I'm less sure about my neighbor : )


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 15, 2022)

Yeah but the flowers grow out of the plant,,not by themselves from the ground. Looks pretty though.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 15, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Maybe wait till it gets a little bigger to put it in


That’s what she said…


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 15, 2022)

I can just see your neighbor standing there watching you water and thinking to himself" why is that mother fker watering fake flowers.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 15, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I wasn't actually worried about it. I just found the silk flowers in a drawer and stuck them in the pot. I'm sure they won't fool any bugs, though I'm less sure about my neighbor : )


I hope you washed them first crash. Planting them with real marigolds is a great idea tho.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 17, 2022)

Growth has suddenly picked up. I was starting to think it was a runt. Maybe it just wants to protect its flower : )


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 17, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Growth has suddenly picked up. I was starting to think it was a runt. Maybe it just wants to protect its flower : )
> 
> View attachment 300550


This plant is beautiful Crash. My two tiny seedlings are taking their sweet time to grow. They are in plain dirt I’m thinking about hitting them with some light nutes even tho I’ve never added nutes at this stage but I have always used preloaded soil to feed it till transplant.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Okay I'll bite. What the fk is the deal with this Strandivar thingy?


It gives Roster a hint of being prestigious. 


SubmarineGirl said:


> Maybe wait till it gets a little bigger to put it in


Nope. Leaving that one alone.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 17, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> It gives Roster a hint of being prestigious.
> 
> Nope. Leaving that one alone.


Notice how the word BIG always come up


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> This plant is beautiful Crash. My two tiny seedlings are taking their sweet time to grow. They are in plain dirt I’m thinking about hitting them with some light nutes even tho I’ve never added nutes at this stage but I have always used preloaded soil to feed it till transplant.
> View attachment 300552


Mine grew extremely slow at first. The Supafreak is doing the same thing. It's been in a riot plug for over a week and still looks like a bean sprout.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 17, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Mine grew extremely slow at first. The Supafreak is doing the same thing. It's been in a riot plug for over a week and still looks like a bean sprout.


Did you put any nutes on it so young? they are the slowest growing things Ever. Maybe I’m watching them to closely 
I do see the first two curly leaves on both seedlings tho so I have hope. They are in my veg tent too under 50% light. don’t know if that matters…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Did you put any nutes on it so young? they are the slowest growing things Ever. Maybe I’m watching them to closely
> I do see the first two curly leaves on both seedlings tho so I have hope. They are in my veg tent too under 50% light. don’t know if that matters…



No, no nutes until it started looking like a marigold plant. It was agonizingly slow, but at the time I thought I was just being impatient. It's growing faster now, but not as fast as I'm used to seeing.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 17, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> No, no nutes until it started looking like a marigold plant. It was agonizingly slow, but at the time I thought I was just being impatient. It's growing faster now, but not as fast as I'm used to seeing.


Ok I’ll quit looking at it so much


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 18, 2022)

It's like watching a clock. Better off waiting awhile and then looking.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> It's like watching a clock. Better off waiting awhile and then looking.


The zipper is gonna wear out on my tent checking it so often


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 18, 2022)

Ya almost had me going when I seen the word zipper.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Ya almost had me going when I seen the word zipper.


That don’t surprise me at all hopper…


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 18, 2022)

I know right.
I've been hanging with these crazy bastards way to long. Okay maybe I don't need no help and I'm the bad influence.
Don't tell nobody.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 18, 2022)

The secret's out, Bro.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 19, 2022)

Got a Vivosun 16" trimmer for father's day : ) Was about to chop my last Early Miss auto and test the trimmer, but while I was putting away some yard tools in the garage a cat door leaning against the wall fell over and sliced my foot. 

Five stitches later I'm told to keep the foot elevated. I tried setting the trimmer on my stomach and turning the crank, but it was too awkward. I wasn't so worried about cutting myself as I was cutting myself and having to return to the the same place to tell the same doc that I sliced open my finger while laying on the couch following her orders...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 19, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Got a Vivosun 16" trimmer for father's day : ) Was about to chop my last Early Miss auto and test the trimmer, but while I was putting away some yard tools in the garage a cat door leaning against the wall fell over and sliced my foot.
> 
> Five stitches later I'm told to keep the foot elevated. I tried setting the trimmer on my stomach and turning the crank, but it was too awkward. I wasn't so worried about cutting myself as I was cutting myself and having to return to the the same place to tell the same doc that I sliced open my finger while laying on the couch following her orders...


So sorry to hear about your luck crash. Best wishes on a speedy recovery With that foot. I’m sure the weed can wait a bit longer.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Maybe wait till it gets a little bigger to put it in


That Depends on what Strandivar it is


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I know right.
> I've been hanging with these crazy bastards way to long. Okay maybe I don't need no help and I'm the bad influence.
> Don't tell nobody.


I was completely Normal until I started hanging with Hopper


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 20, 2022)

So this is day 30 since I planted the seed. I had to add a support wire, since the stem is still so thin. Also removed the two lowest branches. 

I think it's time to up pot, maybe to a 5 gal felt pot. And no more Happy Frog. I'm going to use MG Twice as Big and see what happens.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 20, 2022)

Here's the Supafreak seedling. Good name for such a freaky little plant.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 20, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> So this is day 30 since I planted the seed. I had to add a support wire, since the stem is still so thin. Also removed the two lowest branches.
> 
> I think it's time to up pot, maybe to a 5 gal felt pot. And no more Happy Frog. I'm going to use MG Twice as Big and see what happens.
> 
> View attachment 300879


Looking good crash. I guess mine may look like this in a month. looks like a crooked stem…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 20, 2022)

How’s your foot crash?  Did you at least get to take a day of work?


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> How’s your foot crash?  Did you at least get to take a day of work?


It's a little swollen still, mostly bruising. The doc did a nice job on the stitches. I didn't even notice the 6th stitch she put on the other cut until I took the pic. Anyway, I'm working from home for a couple of days until the swelling subsides.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 20, 2022)

The Early Miss rough trimmed and ready to chop. It only took about 10 minutes to run what's there through the auto trimmer. It wasn't as close as I would do it by hand, but good enough for baking. It's drying now on trays in the food dehydrator turned off.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 21, 2022)

This is from a couple of weeks ago. It's now taller than me and I can see it over the privacy fence while standing in the street. I mentioned before I want to "top" it literally half way down, and plant the top half. 

I could also try super cropping, but I'm not sure I can keep it below fence height all the way through flower. A third option is to mount a shelf near the top of the fence and grow some tall flowers there. I would prefer to just have two plants half as tall. Any strong opinions either way??


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 21, 2022)

LST the plant by gradually pulling the taller branches down with weights or tie downs hooked to the felt pot. Or dig a hole deep enough to get it below fence height and train from there. You could even lay it down on its side though watering and feeding would be more difficult. I have had plants in containers fall over and the growth just starts growing upward from there. I wouldn’t chop it in half.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 22, 2022)

Growing at almost a normal pace now. Haven't up potted yet. Thinking I should wait until I know if it's female. It's about time to remove the lower branches, though. They look deficient in Potassium. More Happy Frog nutrient lock, no doubt.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 22, 2022)

Might rename this thing Supastretch. At least its marigold leaves are getting bigger. Funny that it has three seed leaves.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 22, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Might rename this thing Supastretch. At least its marigold leaves are getting bigger. Funny that it has three seed leaves.
> 
> View attachment 301027


That’s why she’s a freak. It appears to be growing a bit faster tho. Mine still tiny but at least I can see the marigold leaves now


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 22, 2022)

What a weird plant. Looks just like a marigold plant.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> What a weird plant. Looks just like a marigold plant.


I wonder what kinda buzz you get from smoking marigolds…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 23, 2022)

The THC Bomb is now in the ground. I buried it up to where the first branch was. It has a couple of feet to spare now before it's back above fence height. I used MG Twice as Big for the filler. Have to work on the LST this weekend.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 23, 2022)

Supafreak is now outside with its sibling. I'll keep it under a dome for the first few days. Using MG this time. No more Happy Frog.


----------



## ness (Jun 23, 2022)

Crash I've use Happy Frog before my grow wasn't that good.  I've been Using Fox Farm.  I'll be potting some beans tomorrow in MG twice as big for the first time using MG.  Good luck and Happy Growing.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 24, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Supafreak is now outside with its sibling. I'll keep it under a dome for the first few days. Using MG this time. No more Happy Frog.
> 
> View attachment 301137


Maybe I should put mine outside and they would grow faster. That new supafreak is no bigger than mine I think. Mine are still very slow to grow but are growing. Do you think they would be ok to go out now? They are only two inches high.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Maybe I should put mine outside and they would grow faster. That new supafreak is no bigger than mine I think. Mine are still very slow to grow but are growing. Do you think they would be ok to go out now? They are only two inches high.
> View attachment 301170


Yours are looking nice already. The supafreak is even smaller than yours. I have a plastic dome over it so it doesn't dry out in the sun. I put the first one out in partial shade, and it did fine. But I'm having an ant issue there, so I moved it into full sun with its (I hope) sister.

With our combined 4 plants we have a 94% chance of getting at least one female. If you get the only one I might be begging for a clone : )


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 24, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Yours are looking nice already. The supafreak is even smaller than yours. I have a plastic dome over it so it doesn't dry out in the sun. I put the first one out in partial shade, and it did fine. But I'm having an ant issue there, so I moved it into full sun with its (I hope) sister.
> 
> With our combined 4 plants we have a 94% chance of getting at least one female. If you get the only one I might be begging for a clone : )



Ok I just put them outside. I have two of these planters on my porch reserved for them. I thought they would look beautiful with marigolds planted I them. Yes I will definitely hold a clone for you if I happen to get a girl.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 25, 2022)

My poor supafreak was laying on it's side when I checked it this afternoon. The heat was too much for it. It's back inside for now cooling its roots under dimmed lights. When it recovers I'll brave the ants and put it in the partial shade I should have done originally. Anyway, not many ants left after they found all the bait traps.

Birds and rabbits are my new pests. The birds want to taste every tomato and the rabbit(s) just take the whole tomato. It could also be rats, I'm told. 

I've added some netting, but they are still getting in. Going to take some work to protect all those plants. Maybe I will leave a couple out in the open so they will leave the protected ones alone. I can also target them easier that way : )


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 28, 2022)

Got this from the seller of the other mutant seeds I ordered:

"Please note - if this is an INTERNATIONAL shipment - we have taken special precautions to protect your seeds. They have been placed in air tight micro containers. We have then inserted those containers into the WHITE FOAM PACKING PEANUTS. *Please be sure to tear open each foam peanut to find all your seeds.*"

I have this image in my head of someone counting out seeds, "one, two three....", and pushing each one into its own foam peanut for shipping. Hilarious.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 29, 2022)

Yup, Supafreak is dead. I would start some more, but it's looking more and more likely I will be working in Germany most of the summer. I can find a home for freakshow, but probably not a bunch of seedlings. Hopefully I can get my neighbor to water the THC Bomb I put in the ground along with all the veggies.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 29, 2022)

Dresden?


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 29, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Dresden?


Neuburg


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 29, 2022)

Day 39, sure does grow slow.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 29, 2022)

At least it’s still growing. Germany? Wow all summer? Sounds like an adventure


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 29, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> At least it’s still growing. Germany? Wow all summer? Sounds like an adventure



It could be two weeks, but more likely all summer. Either way, it will be a marathon work trip. I won't have time for much adventure. 

I spent a couple of years there in the early 90's and had a great time, but now I'm old, married and out of shape. Drinking is out, chasing women is out and the weekend biking trips I used to love are out. Only thing left to do is work : )


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 29, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> It could be two weeks, but more likely all summer. Either way, it will be a marathon work trip. I won't have time for much adventure.
> 
> I spent a couple of years there in the early 90's and had a great time, but now I'm old, married and out of shape. Drinking is out, chasing women is out and the weekend biking trips I used to love are out. Only thing left to do is work : )


Well I hope there is some extra bennies in it for you at least


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 2, 2022)

I seem to have a major varmint problem. Something has been eating as many as 4 large tomatoes every night. These are plants in a 30 gallon dutch bucket with bird netting around it. 

I wrapped chicken wire around the bottom so it couldn't go under, and last night it climbed up and ripped open the bird netting to get in. But it only ate one tomato. 

I have cherry tomato plants in pots, though, also with netting over them. ALL of the red cherry tomatoes were gone this morning, maybe 15-20 tomatoes. The pots, stakes and lower branches were also trampled.

It has to be rabbits, dead ones if catch them in my yard.  Hopefully I do better than Mr. Fudd : )


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 2, 2022)

I'd bet a dollar it's coons.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 2, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I seem to have a major varmint problem. Something has been eating as many as 4 large tomatoes every night. These are plants in a 30 gallon dutch bucket with bird netting around it.
> 
> I wrapped chicken wire around the bottom so it couldn't go under, and last night it climbed up and ripped open the bird netting to get in. But it only ate one tomato.
> 
> ...


I don’t think rabbits could bust the bird netting especially up high. You need to set up your night camera


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 2, 2022)

Going to get a couple of cheap cameras from Walmart today. We have rabbits, raccoons, possum and foxes that I've seen this summer, but so far not in my yard. Don't think my BB gun can take out a raccoon or even a fox. Might need to thread an oil filter on the end of my .22...

Hippie, you're probably right. Last year there was a large rabbit that would plunder our raised bed daily. I sort of liked seeing it, so let it eat its fill, even planted some lettuce in the yard for it. But it never went near the tomatoes. Just went for the spinach and lettuce and the occasional carrot or radish.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 2, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Day 39, sure does grow slow.
> 
> View attachment 301609
> 
> View attachment 301610


But she is flowering so there is that…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 2, 2022)

Apparently there have been possum sightings in my yard recently. Decided against the security camera and set up a live trap. I can take a picture in the morning. I hope it likes marshmallows. I know raccoons would, but not sure about possum. I didn't want to use bait our cat would like.


----------



## boo (Jul 2, 2022)

you could always borrow dutch...


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 2, 2022)

boo said:


> you could always borrow dutch...View attachment 301941


That could be even worse for the cat.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 3, 2022)

The tomato marauders were a no show last night. I think the fireworks kept them at home. Either that or the cage with marshmallows scared them off...






The little freakshow didn't like the heat yesterday. It was still getting over all the extra water from the rain last week, then the leaves started to brown very quickly yesterday. I moved it to a five gallon felt pot, and when I took it from the plastic one the soil felt uncomfortably hot. I gave it some shade until is looks better.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 3, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> The tomato marauders were a no show last night. I think the fireworks kept them at home. Either that or the cage with marshmallows scared them off...
> 
> View attachment 301973
> 
> ...


Finicky…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 3, 2022)

The THC Bomb had again grown to fence height. From the street I had to jump slightly to see it, but it wouldn't have been long before the kids could see it. So I finally took the time to start LST and do some pruning. 

There are also some marigold seedlings coming up at the base. Not sure if they will help or are even needed. The damage from pests is pretty minimal. Going to hit it with spinosad again tonight, though.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 3, 2022)

Put any kind of meat in the cage. A slice of bologna, a hotdog, a paper plate with canned cat or dog food, just anything. If it's a coon, he'll be there in the morning.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 3, 2022)

boo said:


> you could always borrow dutch...View attachment 301941


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 3, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> The tomato marauders were a no show last night. I think the fireworks kept them at home. Either that or the cage with marshmallows scared them off...
> 
> View attachment 301973
> 
> ...


I gave mine a bigger pot today too. Added a bit more perlite and gave them a sip of nutes. They didn’t have many roots started which I expected. Didn’t land them in their final pot yet. They are still babies we will see if they start growing any better with the blue juice.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I gave mine a bigger pot today too. Added a bit more perlite and gave them a sip of nutes. They didn’t have many roots started which I expected. Didn’t land them in their final pot yet. They are still babies we will see if they start growing any better with the blue juice.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 5, 2022)

Freak show is back inside due to the coming storms. I'm not doing so well trying to keep outside plants separate from inside plants. It's sitting within 3 feet of two Auto Caramelicious seedlings I started solely to test the room for spider mites <sigh>.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 5, 2022)

Oh crash we are neighbors and you just made me worry about my little freaks that have to stay outside in the storms now.  I can’t bring them into my veg tent as I don’t want anything that’s been outside in there with my clone experiments. It’s still clean with no thrips .  I moved them under some shelter but they will still be exposed to the storms. Hopefully it will make them stronger…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Oh crash we are neighbors and you just made me worry about my little freaks that have to stay outside in the storms now.  I can’t bring them into my veg tent as I don’t want anything that’s been outside in there with my clone experiments. It’s still clean with no thrips .  I moved them under some shelter but they will still be exposed to the storms. Hopefully it will make them stronger…


Mine lived in a cardboard box with a light fixture a few inches above them yesterday because we had no sun and lots of rain. The box is in my basement and is semi-cat proof. I understand not wanting to chance it by bringing anything inside. Bugs in a tent blow. Maybe you could stash them in your garage for the next storm?


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Oh crash we are neighbors and you just made me worry about my little freaks that have to stay outside in the storms now.  I can’t bring them into my veg tent as I don’t want anything that’s been outside in there with my clone experiments. It’s still clean with no thrips .  I moved them under some shelter but they will still be exposed to the storms. Hopefully it will make them stronger…



I considered making a covered greenhouse/box to stake down over it, but I also have three young apple trees that will be coming in during bad storms. Two of those were around when the spider mites were at their worst, so if anything still has them it's those trees. Anyway, I believe I have beaten the mite infestation, and think I could beat them again if they get in the grow room.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 6, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I considered making a covered greenhouse/box to stake down over it, but I also have three young apple trees that will be coming in during bad storms. Two of those were around when the spider mites were at their worst, so if anything still has them it's those trees. Anyway, I believe I have beaten the mite infestation, and think I could beat them again if they get in the grow room.


Hopefully you don’t catch the mite ‘vid again, crash. You have done your penance and said your hail maryjanes…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 6, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Hopefully you don’t catch the mite ‘vid again, crash. You have done your penance and said your hail maryjanes…



I'm much better prepared now. I have plenty of soap and a powerful sprayer. If they show up they better be wearing hazmat suits : )


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 6, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I'm much better prepared now. I have plenty of soap and a powerful sprayer. If they show up they better be wearing hazmat suits : )


Next generation spider mites will be born with those little hazmat suits after what you put their moms thru


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 6, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Maybe you could stash them in your garage for the next storm?


Same thing I was thinking.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 6, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Same thing I was thinking.


I think my plants do better when I don’t pamper them. they may also enjoy a little abuse as well as the ones in the flower tent were tortured with bends clamps and nets not to mention a case of the thrips and are bulking up with beautiful sticky buds. 
I think I got a hold of the thrip problem. haven't seen any for a few days on the traps.
i did move the little freak pots under the deck railing to help protect them if we got a downpour tho. I can’t tell if they enjoyed the nutes i gave them except for the fact they didn’t die and are still green. I’ll probably give them another sip next watering


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 6, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 302242


That’s funny.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I think my plants do better when I don’t pamper them. they may also enjoy a little abuse as well as the ones in the flower tent were tortured with bends clamps and nets not to mention a case of the thrips and are bulking up with beautiful sticky buds.
> I think I got a hold of the thrip problem. haven't seen any for a few days on the traps.
> i did move the little freak pots under the deck railing to help protect them if we got a downpour tho. I can’t tell if they enjoyed the nutes i gave them except for the fact they didn’t die and are still green. I’ll probably give them another sip next watering



Yours are definitely growing faster than mine.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 6, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Yours are definitely growing faster than mine.


I told mine that if they don’t start growing pretty quick, I’m gonna use those pretty yellow pots reserved for them for something more productive. That’ll scare them into growing


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 8, 2022)

I feel obligated to review these guys, White Widow seed bank. 

I ordered 15 seeds, mutant seeds actually. ABC, ABC x Stealth Fighter, Stealth Fighter and Chainsaw Massacre. I got one extra seed I forget which, plus around 10 "mystery feminized" seeds I can give away. 

This is what they sent me... And yes, the seeds were stuffed into those peanuts for me to find like it was Easter. I hope I'm not giving away their stealth shipping secrets. It's not like anyone is seizing seeds anymore.






There's a couple of packs of rolling papers, a rolling machine, a vape device, two 62% humid packs, an electronic temp/humid meter, a book of PH strips, a bud grinder and some accessories I can't identify. I'm not complaining, really I'm not, but I would have preferred a lower price to all this stuff I will never use. Maybe that was the point : ) Oh yeah, the keyboard wasn't included.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 8, 2022)

I moved my poor freak show back inside yet again. It must feel like the child of divorcees getting dropped off at different locations all the time. It's stretching it's branches up like it's happy, but there are a lot of brown leaves at the bottom I'm going to have to cut off soon. I'm a bad foster parent, I admit it.

No possum/coon yet again today. No tomatoes swiped. Maybe it was trapped once before and runs away when it sees one now. 

Tomatoes are turning red every day. I have a dozen or more large heritage and maybe 10 cherry tomatoes. The annoying part is the night-day temperature change is splitting every heritage tomato as soon as it starts turning red. I have the reservoir buried, so it's not the hydro water I'm feeding it with,  just the temperature change in the air. Not sure how to resolve it.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 9, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I feel obligated to review these guys, White Widow seed bank.
> 
> I ordered 15 seeds, mutant seeds actually. ABC, ABC x Stealth Fighter, Stealth Fighter and Chainsaw Massacre. I got one extra seed I forget which, plus around 10 "mystery feminized" seeds I can give away.
> 
> ...


That’s some pretty good marketing Crash. I do like the seeds in the peanuts tho


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 10, 2022)

So my animal trap has caught nothing, not with marshmallows, not with cat food, not with left over steak bones. But the electronic rat trap I put int he garage has taken out two mice and two rats and now sits empty. Since my tomatoes have been left largely untouched since then, I'm thinking it must have been the rats. As soon as it dries out, I think I'll put the trap away.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2022)

Rats will eat anything. Nasty fkers.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 10, 2022)

I gave in and moved freak show into the grow room with the two test plants. If I end up with bugs again, at least the grow room is easy to clean and fumigate. I have a portable AC vented through the wall keeping the room below 80 degrees. Even with two TS3000 lights it doesn't run very much. If I could stop poking my nose in and leaving the door open, it would run a lot less.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 10, 2022)

I also trimmed the damaged/burned branches off the bottom, just left the one holding up the wire tie. 





I was going to top it, but from the top it looks like it's branching out in several directions. Looking at the pic I think those are just leaves, but I decided to wait a few more days to see what happens.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 10, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I also trimmed the damaged/burned branches off the bottom, just left the one holding up the wire tie.
> View attachment 302629
> 
> 
> ...


Looking at that top view kinda makes me dizzy.  

This was my top view this morning. I brought them in from the rain. Y’all made me feel like a bad mom leaving them out there…


----------



## boo (Jul 10, 2022)

those are some very strange pot plants...sure hope they do well for the three of you guys...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 10, 2022)

boo said:


> those are some very strange pot plants...sure hope they do well for the three of you guys...


I’ll hook you up if they do boo…


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2022)

Those plants or funny as h.ell in a cool way.
Wish they were Indica.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Those plants or funny as h.ell in a cool way.
> Wish they were Indica.


Why indica?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2022)

To much Sativa fks with my Ticker


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 12, 2022)

The tomato marauder returned last night, but only chomped one tomato. It knocked off a few smaller green ones, though, on its climb to the tasty fruit higher up. 




Then I went in the garage and checked the rat trap. And here is one well fed rat...






It made me think of Goldilocks and the three bears, "someone's been sleeping in my bed, and she's still there". Anyway, that trap could hold a squirrel. Outside of Cuba, that's the biggest rat I've ever seen in person.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 12, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> The tomato marauder returned last night, but only chomped one tomato. It knocked off a few smaller green ones, though, on its climb to the tasty fruit higher up.
> View attachment 302751
> 
> Then I went in the garage and checked the rat trap. And here is one well fed rat...
> ...


I guess someone built a better rat trap. That thing is the size of a cat. Cripes that is healthy looking(aside from being dead)…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 12, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I guess someone built a better rat trap. That thing is the size of a cat. Cripes that is healthy looking(aside from being dead)…


Four C batteries are good for four rats. Not as cheap as a mechanical trap, but a lot less messy, and no poisoned carcass for the cat to eat and puke up all over the house.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 12, 2022)

Man i swear the plant looks like weed crossed with Marigolds.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Man i swear the plant looks like weed crossed with Marigolds.


I have some marigold seedlings. I've been thinking about putting a couple in the same pot to keep it company and to chase away the bad bugs...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Man i swear the plant looks like weed crossed with Marigolds.


The seeds looked like cannabis but in a couple of months, we will see if we have good sh!t or total sh!t. Or done nice marigolds…


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 12, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I have some marigold seedlings. I've been thinking about putting a couple in the same pot to keep it company and to chase away the bad bugs...


I grow Marigolds all around all my veggies and Weed.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 12, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> The tomato marauder returned last night, but only chomped one tomato. It knocked off a few smaller green ones, though, on its climb to the tasty fruit higher up.
> View attachment 302751
> 
> Then I went in the garage and checked the rat trap. And here is one well fed rat...
> ...


What trap is that all my zapper traps never killed them


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 12, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> What trap is that all my zapper traps never killed them


OWLTRA OW-1​





They also have a smaller one for mice, but this one kills both. Once the light showing it had been triggered was on, and whatever triggered it had eaten all the cracked corn bait and left without a trace. That's how I learned to change the batteries after four kills...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 12, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> OWLTRA OW-1​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On Amazon, the description said it kills up to 60 rats on 4 C cells. Your experience confirmed my suspicions. Judging by the size of the rat you caught, it would chuckle at a traditional spring loaded rat trap.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 12, 2022)

Looks like my Germany trip has been changed from all summer to two weeks in August. The time to go kept slipping making me worry they would ask me to go over for the holidays. That would have really sucked. Now I feel safe sprouting some more mutant seeds...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 12, 2022)

You are the Doctor Frankenstein of MP. Crash Journal is entertaining and educational. Love the circus side show plants you find. I am enjoying my Freak Show grow. Thanks.


BUZZED ON OLD MIMOSA FOGEY…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 12, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> You are the Doctor Frankenstein of MP. Crash Journal is entertaining and educational. Love the circus side show plants you find. I am enjoying my Freak Show grow. Thanks.
> 
> 
> BUZZED ON OLD MIMOSA FOGEY…


Me too crash all what he said and more. You are a fun crash catastrophe to watch and I’m glad you will be around for mor fun. 
Enjoying Whatever he rolled and several beers in the garage listening to tunes and playing wall golf


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 12, 2022)

Really interested to see this freakshow in a couple months. Keep up the good work


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 13, 2022)

Bet it smells like Marigolds.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 13, 2022)

One of my Freak Show plants appears to have stopped growing new top leaves on the meristem almost like it topped itself. There is a set of branches developing from the lowest node now. Has anyone seen that happen before? 



These are weird plants…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 13, 2022)

The THC Bomb has developed what I think is potassium deficiency. With all the rain it's not been getting fed enough. I have some potash I'm thinking of using as top dressing. Not sure what the little marigolds underneath will think of it though.

The duct tape on the stem is to prevent a small split from getting bigger. I need to work on my LST with emphasis on low. I did some stem crush and bend yesterday that worked a lot better than just tying the branches down.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 13, 2022)

Freak show may be getting too much light. The branches are all growing out of essentially the same node. I think it could use some pruning, but I have no idea where to start. 










It's sharing the grow room with two caramelicious autos about two weeks old. Looks like one of them is a runt, but still growing faster than the freak show.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 13, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Freak show may be getting too much light. The branches are all growing out of essentially the same node. I think it could use some pruning, but I have no idea where to start.


Regardless of how these Freak Shows turn out, it sure is an interesting ride. We are all fortunate that they aren’t taking room away from other plants. Could be they are inbred to the point of failure. Or maybe the vendor made his or her own seeds and something went wrong. Freak Show is a good name. Kind of a throw back to the Freaks(bearded ladies, monkey boys and the like) in traveling circuses of old.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 13, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Freak show may be getting too much light. The branches are all growing out of essentially the same node. I think it could use some pruning, but I have no idea where to start.
> 
> View attachment 302890
> 
> ...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 13, 2022)

yes it looks if you were to top that one you would take off everything. Maybe there will be something you can top later


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> yes it looks if you were to top that one you would take off everything. Maybe there will be something you can top later


There is a top I could pinch off. The way it's growing now, it probably can't hurt...


----------



## boo (Jul 13, 2022)

crash, that dang plant looks like a bad dream...sure hope you guys get a nice reward for all the effort you're investing...


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 14, 2022)

boo said:


> crash, that dang plant looks like a bad dream...sure hope you guys get a nice reward for all the effort you're investing...


After battling spider mites in the grow room, this is nothing : )


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 14, 2022)

OK, two Supafreak and one Australian Bastard (ABC) seeds are in cups hopefully germinating.  The ABC is feminized at least.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 14, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> There is a top I could pinch off. The way it's growing now, it probably can't hurt...
> 
> View attachment 302893


Mine has no inner node growth yet. It only 7-8” tall I could top them. They have 4 or 5 nodes. Wanted it to be a bit taller tho but maybe it would help it bush out


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Mine has no inner node growth yet. It only 7-8” tall I could top them. They have 4 or 5 nodes. Wanted it to be a bit taller tho but maybe it would help it bush out


One of my Freak Shows stopped growing leaves on the top of the meristem. Weird. It is starting to grow leaves from the lowest node. The other two are like a Ken doll at the lower nodes.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 14, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> One of my Freak Shows stopped growing leaves on the top of the meristem. Weird. It is starting to grow leaves from the lowest node. The other two are like a Ken doll at the lower nodes.


Have you topped any of them?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 14, 2022)

Maybe that one did self top itself and that’s why the lower nodes are growing. I think I’ll top one of them tomorrow to see if I get inner node growth. Still they are so little to top…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Have you topped any of them?


No. The one with no top leaves just stopped growing from the top.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 15, 2022)

I went ahead and topped mine to the extent possible. The little bit of growth I removed isn't even noticeable in a pic. Hopefully it will split into two branches in a couple of days.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 15, 2022)

Welcome to Crashes Show


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2022)

Its definitely living up to its name Freakshow.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 17, 2022)

Topping Freakshow seems to be working the same as it does with less freaky plants. 










I also sprouted some actual marigolds in the same pot to keep it company. Still don't know if it's male of female, or something even more... freaky.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 17, 2022)

Two Supafreaks and an Australian Bastard all sprouted with no issues. Sprouting in dirt is quikly becoming my favorite method...


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 17, 2022)

Have some spots on the marigolds I put outdoors. It looks a little like the apple tree leaves after it got PM. With all the rain that seems most likely?


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 17, 2022)

Taking my niece and nephew, 17, twins, to Tribal Axe. Went last year and no one lost any fingers or toes. With luck that trend will continue. My nephew took his sister and my wife over a huge wave on the jet ski yesterday and my wife was thrown off, and is now limping around with a badly swollen knee. Hopefully they will be more careful today : )


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 20, 2022)

Day 60, wondering when the little marigolds will catch up. Still have some yellowing of the lower leaves, but I think it's all old damage now. The new leaves look fine, that is aside from being balled up and twisted together.  I saw what look like female pistils this morning, but didn't get a usable image. I'll try again after work.






The two Auto Caramelicious plants I started for a bug check, day 17. Topped them both 5 days ago. The mat is just to protect arthritic knees while kneeling. I was going to trim the lower leaves, but decided it could wait until I wasn't already late for work.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 20, 2022)

That Freak looks like a candidate for topiary. Maybe train her to look like a spider mite? I had a plant like that years ago that just wanted to be a ball. Mine never flowered. I am happy your is throwing up some pistils for all the hard work you have put in to her.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 20, 2022)

Wow Fogey is right a topiary for sure. Stem too looks like a bamboo the white is fatting up at the bottom. That good to see too. I’m glad to see growth in yours. I’m planning on sinking mine into bigger pots with some goodies in the dirt for their roots But am still happy they show no yellowing of leaves, are still a nice color green and show micro growth each day although I have to break out calipers to measure them


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 20, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> That Freak looks like a candidate for topiary. Maybe train her to look like a spider mite? I had a plant like that years ago that just wanted to be a ball. Mine never flowered. I am happy your is throwing up some pistils for all the hard work you have put in to her.


It's starting to look a little like a face from one angle. If it forms a mouth and starts talking, it's out of here... : )


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 20, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> It's starting to look a little like a face from one angle. If it forms a mouth and starts talking, it's out of here... : )


Maybe if you smoke one of those spidermite joints, you can get it to talk…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Maybe if you smoke one of those spidermite joints, you can get it to talk…


As long as it doesn't ask for blood. Have to draw the line somewhere...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 20, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> It's starting to look a little like a face from one angle. If it forms a mouth and starts talking, it's out of here... : )


My dog ordering me around again. My plants are pretty quiet though…


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 20, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> My dog ordering me around again. My plants are pretty quiet though…



That Guy reminds me of someone I know LOL


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 21, 2022)

I think I have a confirmed female, or at least a hermie in disguise.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 21, 2022)

The larger Auto Caramelicious has some yellowing. Not sure what I did to make that happen.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 21, 2022)

I saw an ad for a "clone ball" that was a plastic ball you could fill with dirt and snap over a branch. I thought it was a cool idea, but they wanted too much for it. I thought I would make my own. I filled it with rockwool soaked in Mycos flavored water. The ad said to wait 15 days, so I'll give it a couple of weeks and see what happens. I was going to remove that branch anyway. I'll probably have to add water occasionally, but not sure.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 21, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> The larger Auto Caramelicious has some yellowing. Not sure what I did to make that happen.
> 
> View attachment 303599


You may have stumbled upon a variegated plant. You know how to pick ‘em…

Congrats on the female. I can’t tell from the picture but I’m happy for you.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 21, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> You may have stumbled upon a variegated plant. You know how to pick ‘em…
> 
> Congrats on the female. I can’t tell from the picture but I’m happy for you.


That would be cool. Maybe it will give me something useful for BOTM contest later...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 21, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I saw an ad for a "clone ball" that was a plastic ball you could fill with dirt and snap over a branch. I thought it was a cool idea, but they wanted too much for it. I thought I would make my own. I filled it with rockwool soaked in Mycos flavored water. The ad said to wait 15 days, so I'll give it a couple of weeks and see what happens. I was going to remove that branch anyway. I'll probably have to add water occasionally, but not sure.
> 
> View attachment 303601


I think I have seen people do something similar when they graft a branch from one tree onto another. The concept makes sense and may work more consistently since the branch is still getting its needs met by the rest of the plant. That is a professional looking setup. You should market it. Crash’s Clone Clips or something like that…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 21, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> That would be cool. Maybe it will give me something useful for BOTM contest later...


Sumpin’ like this?


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 21, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> You may have stumbled upon a variegated plant. You know how to pick ‘em…
> 
> Congrats on the female. I can’t tell from the picture but I’m happy for you.


Ha, not very professional. It once housed a Raspberry Pi that controlled a tool changer on my mill. But the tool changer was accidentally milled to death by a bad CNC command : )


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 21, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Ha, not very professional. It once housed a Raspberry Pi that controlled a tool changer on my mill. But the tool changer was accidentally milled to death by a bad CNC command : )


Mrs Fogey hates that I keep stuff like that in my tool room/pile of stuff. The advantage to keeping items like that frequently pop up though when I ‘Rube Goldberg’ something. It looks like a prototype to me. Refinement after prototyping to make it look pretty for the masses…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 21, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Mrs Fogey hates that I keep stuff like that in my tool room/pile of stuff. The advantage to keeping items like that frequently pop up though when I ‘Rube Goldberg’ something. It looks like a prototype to me. Refinement after prototyping to make it look pretty for the masses…


I get a lot of grief for all the junk I keep as well. I always answer the question, "what could you possibly make with that crap?", with, "if I knew I would have already made it".


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 22, 2022)

Dumb question, but do large lizards eat tomatoes? I have a couple in the raised garden close to 10 inches long. I have seen them eat bugs, so I doubt tomatoes are on their diet, but they are absurdly large compared to the lizards we normally have around here. I still wouldn't go after them if they were the culprits. They are just too cool to kill.

I still have something eating the heirloom tomatoes in the dutch bucket. They get through chicken wire and bird netting, and can get the tomatoes all the way at the top.

I guess it won't mater soon. Those plants have had early blight since I put them out, and I'm getting tired of fighting it. I am growing some clones nearby that don't have blight, so these older ones are coming down pretty soon.

I ripped off all the netting and pruned anything that didn't have tomatoes or blooms. I found lots of ladybugs and one hatch of nematodes. I saw no spider mites or aphids, though there are some aphids on the cherry tomatoes 6 feet away. There are enough nematodes on them to keep the aphids under control as long as I keep the ants away.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 23, 2022)

Day 70. Starting to take off finally. I'm adding em-1 to the feed water now. Not sure if it helps, but the timing is right. The two little marigolds are looking pretty happy as well.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 23, 2022)

Day 27 for the Auto Caramelicious plants. I found what looks like a single bite mark on one leaf. I decided to ignore it. If a few more show up, though, I'm going in with a flame thrower...  Still no idea why the leaves on the bigger one are changing color.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2022)

Never seen such weird plants. No wonder they are called Freak .


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 23, 2022)

The two in the back are supafreaks all around day 10. The one in the back popped a day late, and is growing a lot slower than the others. Maybe I got a freakshow seed in the bag with the others.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 23, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Day 70. Starting to take off finally. I'm adding em-1 to the feed water now. Not sure if it helps, but the timing is right. The two little marigolds are looking pretty happy as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the way this one is looking


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 23, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Day 70. Starting to take off finally. I'm adding em-1 to the feed water now. Not sure if it helps, but the timing is right. The two little marigolds are looking pretty happy as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine are at day 42. I’m hoping mine will look equally as freaky at day 70. Great job crash


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 24, 2022)

A few leaves on the Auto Caramelicious plants have some marks like this:






I looked for half an hour with a scope and didn't see any bugs on any leaf. But it does make me nervous. I'm going to pretend they are water marks for now...


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 24, 2022)

The crazy THC Bomb just won't stop stretching. It's time to get creative with the tie wire, I think. Even tied down in two directions the main stems are as tall as the plant is supposed to get. The ties help, but the stems have a hard/woody bark that doesn't recover easily from hard bends.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 26, 2022)

Growing up fast, except for the little Supafreak in the back. 





The leaves on both are different from each other and from the Freakshow leaves.

ABC





Supafreak


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 26, 2022)

They are looking good crash


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 27, 2022)

I know I just posted these a few days ago, but I'm bored. The one Supafreak is growing fast. Wish its sibling would catch up a little. 

The solo cup has a seedling I sprouted from some seeds my neighbor gave me. She got them in a local store and had just one plant which was starting flower before she learned it was a male. It was definitely male, not hermed.

Day Day Genetics, 33 Nutz S1 Gelato 33 X Peanut Butter Breath Feminized.

So beware Day Day Genetics and false advertising. I have two of the seeds, so it will be interesting to see if either are also males. They both had the "volcano" at the large end which is a long debunked method of selecting female seeds.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 28, 2022)

I think the smaller Supafreak is dying. No sign of disease, it just stopped growing similar to being over watered. There are some things I can do, I know, but I've had my fill of rescuing plants for a while. It will make it on its own, or not. It's not like I don't have something else to put in that pot.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 28, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I think the smaller Supafreak is dying. No sign of disease, it just stopped growing similar to being over watered. There are some things I can do, I know, but I've had my fill of rescuing plants for a while. It will make it on its own, or not. It's not like I don't have something else to put in that pot.


Maybe you just forgot how slow the freakshow started out. If it’s not dying, I bet it makes it only supaslow supafreak


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 28, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Maybe you just forgot how slow the freakshow started out. If it’s not dying, I bet it makes it only supaslow supafreak


Edit. How you feeling crash? I hope better


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 28, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Edit. How you feeling crash? I hope better


Not so well at the moment, fever has me again. I taped off the AC vent and got the room up to 81 degrees, and still shiver under the blanket. It's like having my own private igloo in the middle of death valley : ) 

Things are improving, though. The fever lasted more than 24 hours the first day. Now it can barley manage 2 hours. I'll be out watering the garden later.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 28, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Not so well at the moment, fever has me again. I taped off the AC vent and got the room up to 81 degrees, and still shiver under the blanket. It's like having my own private igloo in the middle of death valley : )
> 
> Things are improving, though. The fever lasted more than 24 hours the first day. Now it can barley manage 2 hours. I'll be out watering the garden later.


Are you taking anything for the fever? Hope it breaks soon and you get to feeling your crazy self again


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 28, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Are you taking anything for the fever? Hope it breaks soon and you get to feeling your crazy self again


The basics, Ibuprofen, Zinc, Magnesium and Ivermectin.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 28, 2022)

Turning into a fun morning. I just learned "someone" has cut the ends off every lead for every test device at our German facility. Also, all the power adapters are gone for those devices. Not hard to fix, but had I been the first to go over, I would probably have wasted a week just waiting for stuff to arrive.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 28, 2022)

I used to repair litho machinery in semiconductor fabs. One of our systems had reached end of life but the customer still used them. We ran out of replacement parts(per our contact, we had informed them this would happen if they did not provide funding to keep a stock of parts that commonly fail). So the customer would have their techs harvest parts. Nearly every part we would receive from the harvest program would arrive with the connectors cut off within inches of where the connectors were. Connectors, you know, the thing that is easy to disconnect as well as connect…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 28, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I used to repair litho machinery in semiconductor fabs. One of our systems had reached end of life but the customer still used them. We ran out of replacement parts(per our contact, we had informed them this would happen if they did not provide funding to keep a stock of parts that commonly fail). So the customer would have their techs harvest parts. Nearly every part we would receive from the harvest program would arrive with the connectors cut off within inches of where the connectors were. Connectors, you know, the thing that is easy to disconnect as well as connect…


I've witnessed quite a lot of that petty crap in my career.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 30, 2022)

Was about to up pot my two autos in early flower, but noticed some leaf damage on the THC Bomb outside and ran into these critters before I got to the grow room. Now I have to shower and change first. I did soap the whole plant with a garden sprayer, and will hit it again with Spinosad tonight - after I up pot the autos. At least thrips are easier to manage than spider mites. 

I think they crossed over from the okra plants in the raised bed after I bent one branch too close trying to keep it below fence level. I treated the okra as well, but they have fruit, so won't get the Spinosad treatment.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 30, 2022)

Day 17 for the little Supafreaks and ABC. The smaller Supafreak is still growing, just incredibly slow. I should take it to a local weed shop and leave it outside the door with a note, "please take care of my little Supafreak...".


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 30, 2022)

Day 34 for the autos. They will have to wait until tomorrow for bigger pots. I ran out of ambition today. I did clean them up some when they started flowering. They were looking pretty unruly this morning.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 30, 2022)

They look a little like tomato plants don’t they. Don’t worry your little supafreak will grow up soon…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 30, 2022)

Day 77 for the freak show.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 30, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Day 77 for the freak show.
> View attachment 304556


That is a cool looking plant


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 30, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Day 77 for the freak show.
> View attachment 304556


Wow that plant has really taken off


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 30, 2022)

It's going to be fun trying to isolate a single branch to spray with silver nitrate.


----------



## boo (Jul 30, 2022)

those autos are looking bit yellow crash...


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 30, 2022)

boo said:


> those autos are looking bit yellow crash...


Yeah, but I'm not sure why. I tried upping the nitrogen and all I got for my effort was tip burn. OF said they might just be variegated (I had to look that up) and not sick at all. I ran with that assumption : )


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 30, 2022)

I think variegated will usually happen to all leaves not just the new growth.

Edit: the picture of earlier yellowing was on older leaves and they were yellow and green. pH maybe?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 30, 2022)

How to fix Cannabis Zinc Deficiency (Z) Pics & Symptoms
					

Problem: A cannabis zinc deficiency causes younger leaves to start yellowing in between the veins. Leaf tips get discolored and may start dying.




					www.growweedeasy.com


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 30, 2022)

I think they are in that Happy Frog crap. I was trying to use it up when I potted them. If anything PH is low, and they are definitely not being over watered. Maybe it will just go away when I up pot them in some better soil...


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 31, 2022)

I was going to build a box to house my carbon filter, so the AC vent through the wall could be smell free. Then I noticed the filter fit perfectly inside a 5 gal bucket. I would have spent hours making the box, sanding it smooth and painting it. But PVC, silicone and duct tape are perfectly acceptable for an ugly orange bucket : )


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 31, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> That is a cool looking plant


Looks like anything but weed, for sure.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I was going to build a box to house my carbon filter, so the AC vent through the wall could be smell free. Then I noticed the filter fit perfectly inside a 5 gal bucket. I would have spent hours making the box, sanding it smooth and painting it. But PVC, silicone and duct tape are perfectly acceptable for an ugly orange bucket : )
> 
> View attachment 304661


It's not centered with the home Depot emblem.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 31, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> It's not centered with the home Depot emblem.


It's not my fault. They put the handle in the wrong place : )


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 31, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> It's not my fault. They put the handle in the wrong place : )


Don’t worry it looks great. Hoppers just a bit OCD


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2022)

No,,I'm a lot OCD. Ask my Wife.


----------



## boo (Jul 31, 2022)

same here hopper, takes me years to complete some of my projects...linda used to tell me I was a bit anal about details...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2022)

Crissy gives me shit at restaurants because I'm always straightening the stuff on the table and when we are done eating I stack all the shit for the waitress.


----------



## boo (Jul 31, 2022)

I used to do the same thing but as I've gotten older I realize every swinging **** that eats there picks up the bottles and they never get cleaned...I use napkins between my fingers and the table items...yeah, I'm anal...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2022)

Yeah the dirtiest thing in the restaurant is the Menu. I shit you not.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 31, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Don’t worry it looks great. Hoppers just a bit OCD


You spelled it wrong.......


----------



## boo (Jul 31, 2022)

I always wash my hands after ordering...don't get me wrong, shiit has been in my mouth when younger that makes me cringe now but times are different as are the people...some cultures have no issue with feces on their left hands...animals...


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 1, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah the dirtiest thing in the restaurant is the Menu. I shit you not.


I thought it was the waitress...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 1, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I thought it was the waitress...


Nope. The line staff…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 1, 2022)

One of my autos collapsed last night. The other looks OK except for the bright yellow spots on the leaves. I did give them more nitrogen last week, but not anything close to a lethal dose.

Anyway, I flushed it thoroughly, and it's now outside drying out. Too many critters out there to consider bringing it back in, so it's in its new home. It is used to a fixed 80 degree 50% RH environment so it will be interesting to see what happens. That's assuming the flush clears whatever is currently killing it.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 1, 2022)

I have pests indoors that decimated a clone I left out last night. Meow…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 1, 2022)

The restaurants around here are all getting that code thingy (I forgot what it was called) to order using your phone for a menu. As much as I hate technology taking over my life, this one doesn’t seem that bad even tho I still don’t like it.  you are right boo. I hate touching the menus too and carry hand sanitizer at all times. Sometimes the pages are stuck together which makes me loose my appetite before I even order…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 1, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I have pests indoors that decimated a clone I left out last night. Meow…View attachment 304721


I just cleaned up cat vomit with cannabis leaves in my hallway, only after stepping on it this morning. Cleo found the little bouquet I had on the kitchen counter…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 1, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I have pests indoors that decimated a clone I left out last night. Meow…View attachment 304721


My cat only bites me.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 1, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> My cat only bites me.


My cats are both a bit pissed about the new puppy. Cramps their style I guess but they will get use to her.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> The restaurants around here are all getting that code thingy (I forgot what it was called) to order using your phone for a menu. As much as I hate technology taking over my life, this one doesn’t seem that bad even tho I still don’t like it.  you are right boo. I hate touching the menus too and carry hand sanitizer at all times. Sometimes the pages are stuck together which makes me loose my appetite before I even order…


I never bring my phone into the restaurant. It used to be impolite to even have one out. Now it's considered normal. Pretty soon it will be a requirement. Give me a filthy menu any day : )


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> The restaurants around here are all getting that code thingy (I forgot what it was called) to order using your phone for a menu. As much as I hate technology taking over my life, this one doesn’t seem that bad even tho I still don’t like it.  you are right boo. I hate touching the menus too and carry hand sanitizer at all times. Sometimes the pages are stuck together which makes me loose my appetite before I even order…


Hand sanitizer only kills ‘most’ germs. I recommend washing your hands if possible as boo does. And use a piece of paper towel to turn off the faucet and open the rest room door on your way back to the table. The germs are unlikely to harm you but it is the thought of ‘dead’ germs from areas unknown on other people that leaves a limit vomit in my throat…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 1, 2022)

I trust my immune system. I figure if they didn't kill whoever left the germs behind, they won't kill me either. I'm much more careful about what I expose my cannabis plants to than I am with my own body, and look what keeps happening to them : )


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 2, 2022)

Here's the Auto Caramelicious that didn't attempt suicide over the weekend. It received the exact same nutes as the other in the exact same quantities, and I've confirmed they were both potted in Happy Frog. 

The bright yellow stripes have been on it since about the second week. It's almost as big as Freakshow now, which isn't saying much. And it's had most of the inner nodes pruned, but that's all.

Since both the autos were intended for bug checks I've been going over every leaf I remove very closely. So far I haven't found any bugs other than a couple of spiders.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 2, 2022)

So here's the other Auto Caramelicious plant. The one with suicidal tendencies. I removed about 50% of the fan leaves because after two days they were crispy brown. I also flushed it with about 10 gallons of tap water, then left it in the sun to dry out. Then I watered it with 25% nutes at PH 6.2 and stuck it back in the sun. Then trimmed it some more. Maybe it found a big chunk of bat guano and tried to swallow it, I dunno. I've done about all I can do for it for now. If it survives the week, I have a 3 gallon fabric pot ready for it.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 2, 2022)

Here's the Supafreak (the big one) in its 5 gallon home, and growing like it knows it's a weed. Topped it this morning, and sort of took too much off. Might make it look even stranger.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 2, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Here's the Auto Caramelicious that didn't attempt suicide over the weekend. It received the exact same nutes as the other in the exact same quantities, and I've confirmed they were both potted in Happy Frog.
> 
> The bright yellow stripes have been on it since about the second week. It's almost as big as Freakshow now, which isn't saying much. And it's had most of the inner nodes pruned, but that's all.
> 
> ...


That looks like variegation to me. If I say that on another plant in a garden center, I would assume it was variegated. 









						Variegation in Cannabis Plants
					

Variegation in cannabis plants (or plants in general) simply means that certain parts of the plant such as leaves and stems vary in color from what is considered normal. For instance, if a plant has green leaves all over except for one part of the plant that grows white leaves, then it can be...




					www.mrgrowit.com


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 2, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> That looks like variegation to me. If I say that on another plant in a garden center, I would assume it was variegated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So one is variegated the other suicidal. I'll take it : )


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 2, 2022)

This thing just won't stop growing taller. It can be 72 inches, no more. I had to go out and bend it more tonight after I discovered one branch at 79 inches. It's now at 68 inches, but will probably be too tall again by the weekend, and it's putting my okra in shade. Thinking of hanging some weights on the smaller branches, so the moment arm will increase as they grow. Worried my wife will hack it down if it gets too tall while I'm in Germany. Maybe I should have let the thrips stunt its growth instead of hosing it down with Spinosad...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 2, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> This thing just won't stop growing taller. It can be 72 inches, no more. I had to go out and bend it more tonight after I discovered one branch at 79 inches. It's now at 68 inches, but will probably be too tall again by the weekend, and it's putting my okra in shade. Thinking of hanging some weights on the smaller branches, so the moment arm will increase as they grow. Worried my wife will hack it down if it gets too tall while I'm in Germany. Maybe I should have let the thrips stunt its growth instead of hosing it down with Spinosad...
> 
> View attachment 304914


I wonder if you threw some netting over the plant and staked it down a bit that way. @bigsur51 has netting that looks like it does a good job.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 2, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I wonder if you threw some netting over the plant and staked it down a bit that way. @bigsur51 has netting that looks like it does a good job.


Might work. I have some bird netting, but I probably need something with larger squares. The ones that stick through the holes will probably still need more bending, though.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 2, 2022)

Found some netting with 2.4" squares. Not sure I'll use it yet, but it was only $16 from Amazon. Might be an interesting way to line up the flowers next year. They are lying all over the ground this year.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 2, 2022)

good luck keeping those girls tied down…lol…some would say that is a good problem to have

looks variegated to me too , genetics…..we grew some chocolate diesel that had lemon lime leaves , looks cool as all get out


----------



## boo (Aug 2, 2022)

crash, I use the 4" square netting and it works great...takes a bit of thought but you gotta learn how to weave the colas under and thru the netting when they take off...


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 2, 2022)

boo said:


> crash, I use the 4" square netting and it works great...takes a bit of thought but you gotta learn how to weave the colas under and thru the netting when they take off...




same here , 4” inches is just right


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 2, 2022)

I have scissors. 2.4 can easily become 4.8 where it's needed. Have to keep the branches below the top of the fence, though. If I end up having to super crop, I'll need a clamp to crush the stem enough to bend it. That bark is like hardwood.

Thinking I might tryout my silver nitrate on the variegated auto and see if I can make seeds with the same trait. It will be good practice for the freak show.  Never used the stuff on anything but me...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 2, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I have scissors. 2.4 can easily become 4.8 where it's needed. Have to keep the branches below the top of the fence, though. If I end up having to super crop, I'll need a clamp to crush the stem enough to bend it. That bark is like hardwood.
> 
> Thinking I might tryout my silver nitrate on the variegated auto and see if I can make seeds with the same trait. It will be good practice for the freak show.  Never used the stuff on anything but me...


Document the silver nitrate thing crash so we can see it. I like the variegated one. Like another freakish one


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 3, 2022)

A little off topic. My daughter, who recently graduated from law school, is trying to convince me that mailing cannabis seeds in the US is a class A federal crime. I sent her a link showing what the DEA considers cannabis, but she is quoting the US justice dept. I don't have her link yet.

Not that I really care. I have purchased schedule 1 drugs from Russia as recently as last week. I'm mostly interested in winning an argument with my daughter. Just curious.... : )


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 3, 2022)

Forget the seeds, I wanna hear more about the Rooski drugs!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Forget the seeds, I wanna hear more about the Rooski drugs!


  I know, me too


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Forget the seeds, I wanna hear more about the Rooski drugs!


LOL It's probably not what you think. I self administer hormone replacement therapy, testosterone. It's a schedule one drug, that costs me $35 twice a year on the black market plus $85 for blood tests 3 times a year. The Rooskis made it easy to purchase. Nothing more.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 4, 2022)

I've had seeds confiscated twice and all they do is send a letter saying we took your seeds and destroyed them. By law no seeds of any kind can be shipped across borders. It's some kinda Agriculture law. They can't prove that you ordered them. Anybody could get your address and send you seeds without your permission.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I've had seeds confiscated twice and all they do is send a letter saying we took your seeds and destroyed them. By law no seeds of any kind can be shipped across borders. It's some kinda Agriculture law. They can't prove that you ordered them. Anybody could get your address and send you seeds without your permission.


That's pretty much all that ever happens with steroid purchases as well. I've never read a first hand account of an arrest or controlled delivery related to purchases through the mail. The only risk is to the seller, and it's usually the banks that intervene and freeze their accounts. Arrests are invariably local affairs where a relative or former employee reports illegal activities to police.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 4, 2022)

Yep.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 4, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> LOL It's probably not what you think. I self administer hormone replacement therapy, testosterone. It's a schedule one drug, that costs me $35 twice a year on the black market plus $85 for blood tests 3 times a year. The Rooskis made it easy to purchase. Nothing more.


You getting that stuff they give to their athletes?


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You getting that stuff they give to their athletes?


Not me, just good ole life extending natural (synthetic) testosterone. I don't compete with anyone but me and nature, so WADA can ban me from all the sports they want : )


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I've had seeds confiscated twice and all they do is send a letter saying we took your seeds and destroyed them. By law no seeds of any kind can be shipped across borders. It's some kinda Agriculture law. They can't prove that you ordered them. Anybody could get your address and send you seeds without your permission.


Proof in point; Remember all those mystery seeds that were sent unsolicited from China a while back?
Don't remember what happened to the ones I got, but I think they wound up on the outside grill. Didn't want to become one of those pod people.

I watch way too many horror movies.....


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 5, 2022)

Started spraying the second (bad) Auto Caramelicious with colloidal silver today. I figure it's not going to make much smokable bud anyway, so it should be good for learning to make feminized seeds.

The spray is 30PPM, 20PPM ionic silver which is a little under the optimal 30. Good enough for most plants from what I read, though.

I figure I only need one branch to get pollen for this and the other auto. I just used a piece of cardboard to separate the branch for spraying (don't think that will work on freak show). I will spray it every day for three weeks or until it makes some pollen sacks. Actually I'll be in Germany from I think the 12th to the 20th, so I will hopefully get my wife to spray it on those days.

Wasn't 100% sure if I just needed to hit the pre-flower, so I soaked the entire branch.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 6, 2022)

Finally hooked up the carbon filter to the A/C in the grow room. I was expecting it to be a pain getting all the different size hoses and connectors to fit together, but it took less than 5 minutes. Duct tape makes a great gap filler : )

The freak show had developed a lot of undergrowth that was turning yellow. I removed most of it to hopefully get some air flow through the leaves. I also cleaned up all of the inner nodes, maybe redirect some energy. It hasn't made much progress the last several days. Not sure why it's slowing down, but it's not the only one. 

I also took a couple of lower branches for clones. They should be rooting right about the time I head to Germany, so not the best timing. I was just bored.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 8, 2022)

Day 26 for the ABC and Supafreaks. The ABC and smaller Supafreak are both growing, just a lot slower than I'm used to. The larger Supafreak seems to like it's new pot and is trying to keep pace with the autos. I think I'm giving it too much light, though. I will probably top it tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 8, 2022)

Day 86 for freak show. Hasn't done much at all in the last week or so. I trimmed more growth than it made, and there's still some tip burn going on. I've been sticking to plain water, 6.5-ish, and waiting to see what it decides to do. It obviously doesn't like something I gave it last week. Anyway, the plan is to take a couple more clones to give away while the autos are flowering and making seeds, then flip it and "self" it to get some feminized seeds. I still have more bud than I know what to do with, and the THC Bomb will likely double that.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 8, 2022)

Your freakshow looks nicely filled out even tho she’s a bit burnt she will heal I’m sure. Is it showing flowering yet?


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 8, 2022)

A bit Burnt   LOL


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 8, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Day 86 for freak show. Hasn't done much at all in the last week or so. I trimmed more growth than it made, and there's still some tip burn going on. I've been sticking to plain water, 6.5-ish, and waiting to see what it decides to do. It obviously doesn't like something I gave it last week. Anyway, the plan is to take a couple more clones to give away while the autos are flowering and making seeds, then flip it and "self" it to get some feminized seeds. I still have more bud than I know what to do with, and the THC Bomb will likely double that.
> 
> View attachment 305479


My freaks have that burn thing going on as well but only on older leaves. The new growth (what little there is of it-lol) is nice and green. I am thinking mine don’t like the soil I have them in. I am going to get some good soil this week now that I am no longer Typhoid Fogey. I am feeding mine full strength nutes at this point. Now if I can just keep my obese cat(is that fat shaming?) away from them…


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 8, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I saw an ad for a "clone ball" that was a plastic ball you could fill with dirt and snap over a branch. I thought it was a cool idea, but they wanted too much for it. I thought I would make my own. I filled it with rockwool soaked in Mycos flavored water. The ad said to wait 15 days, so I'll give it a couple of weeks and see what happens. I was going to remove that branch anyway. I'll probably have to add water occasionally, but not sure.
> 
> View attachment 303601


Interested to see how this experiment goes. I love the outside the box thinking. Looking good my friend.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Your freakshow looks nicely filled out even tho she’s a bit burnt she will heal I’m sure. Is it showing flowering yet?


Not yet, since it's a photo period. I plan to flip it after I have some clones and after I finish selfing the autos. I don't really have the space to self two different plants at the same time. I might move the second auto outside with its sister to share in the seed making. That would give me space to flip freak show a little early.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 8, 2022)

bigbudsbruddah said:


> Interested to see how this experiment goes. I love the outside the box thinking. Looking good my friend.


The first one failed. I think I used too much root starter, and too little moisture. I also didn't strip the thick (for weed) bark off the branch like I saw in the video. I'm going to try again with just dirt and water and a properly stripped limb. Can't decide whether to start now or wait until I get back from Germany. I'm already leaving a lot for my wife to deal with while I'm gone, so I'll probably wait.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 8, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> My freaks have that burn thing going on as well but only on older leaves. The new growth (what little there is of it-lol) is nice and green. I am thinking mine don’t like the soil I have them in. I am going to get some good soil this week now that I am no longer Typhoid Fogey. I am feeding mine full strength nutes at this point. Now if I can just keep my obese cat(is that fat shaming?) away from them…


New growth is all green on mine as well. Sort of indicates potassium deficiency, but the last time I added extra potassium to a plant it got worse. 

It's growing in mostly MG Twice as Big with 20% perlite. I have been haphazard with what I feed it, though. Sometimes it gets what I make up for the tomatoes, and sometimes what I'm giving to the seedlings (mostly cal-mag). Until recently it hasn't made a fuss about anything I gave it. The marigolds sharing its pot are still in good shape.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 8, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> New growth is all green on mine as well. Sort of indicates potassium deficiency, but the last time I added extra potassium to a plant it got worse.
> 
> It's growing in mostly MG Twice as Big with 20% perlite. I have been haphazard with what I feed it, though. Sometimes it gets what I make up for the tomatoes, and sometimes what I'm giving to the seedlings (mostly cal-mag). Until recently it hasn't made a fuss about anything I gave it. The marigolds sharing its pot are still in good shape.


I gave mine a dose of bloom nutes because I had seen pictures of potassium deficiency that looked similar as well. I don’t know if it helped, hurt or made no difference. Haphazard is a good description of the care my freaks are getting. lol. My soil is some organic stuff with some random %-age of perlite mixed in from my local hardware store. Great for cloning (apparently) but doesn’t drain/dry out that well.

Have a safe trip.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 8, 2022)

This crazy THC Bomb is flowering already, ***? It's going to complicate the whole selfing on the outdoor auto. I'll be picking seeds out of both sets of buds <sigh>.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 8, 2022)

Oops, I know what happened. My daughter is home and has been using my gym at night. She has been turning off the porch light despite me telling her I like to leave it on. It didn't even occur to me it would impact flowering. Not sure if I should turn it back on, or leave it off now that it's starting to flower. Probably whatever I decide my daughter will do the opposite...


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 10, 2022)

So they all got some in-flower nutes with extra P and K, and they decided to start growing again. Day 28 for ABC and Supafreak, two whole days later they are noticeably bigger. 

Freak show is about the same, unfortunately. I'm still trimming browned leaves daily. Not sure what I did to piss it off. Maybe it doesn't like the marigolds.


----------



## boo (Aug 10, 2022)

wow, that freak show got big fast...looks like nute burn judging from the burnt leaf tips...


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 10, 2022)

boo said:


> wow, that freak show got big fast...looks like nute burn judging from the burnt leaf tips...


Maybe it's time for another flush. Runoff was around PH 6.0 yesterday.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 10, 2022)

boo said:


> wow, that freak show got big fast...looks like nute burn judging from the burnt leaf tips...


Mine get the same thing but the burn is only on older leaves, not the tips. These are some weird plants.


----------



## boo (Aug 10, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Maybe it's time for another flush. Runoff was around PH 6.0 yesterday.


6.0 runoff sounds fine to me...dunno


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 10, 2022)

Your freaks look thick and sturdy. Mine are still a little lanky but are getting some height. Think I’m gonna give them a tomato cage for support


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 10, 2022)

boo said:


> 6.0 runoff sounds fine to me...dunno


Me too. Unless the freaks require a higher PH.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 11, 2022)

I'm starting to really like the colors on this thing. What are the odds of using the pollen from her sister (assuming the colloidal silver works) to get more seeds that produce these colors? Her sister has normal colors. Maybe I need to self this one as well, or clone a branch and self the resulting train wreck??


----------



## boo (Aug 11, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I'm starting to really like the colors on this thing. What are the odds of using the pollen from her sister (assuming the colloidal silver works) to get more seeds that produce these colors? Her sister has normal colors. Maybe I need to self this one as well, or clone a branch and self the resulting train wreck??
> 
> View attachment 305843


now that's a crazy looking plant with all that yellow...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 11, 2022)

Crash you need to open a museum with all them crazy plants


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Crash you need to open a museum with all them crazy plants


More like a wing in Ripley’s Believe It Or Not Funjouse… That is a crazy looking plant.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 11, 2022)

I guess I'm going to pollinate it from the other auto. That's assuming all this rain isn't washing the colloidal silver off before the next treatment. Might try to clone a branch as well, though I'm not having much luck with the lately. But if it works I can self the clone and use it to pollinate the mother.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 11, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Might try to clone a branch as well, though I'm not having much luck with the lately.


I had terrible results before I started just using dirt. Since I started using potting soil I am batting 1000. I just split the stem with a razor, dip it in Dip N Gro(though my last clone I didn’t even use that) and stick the split stem into the soil. I cut the bigger leaves back. Then I cover the pot tightly with plastic wrap and put the pot in a warm place(on top of my water heater works well). I give them a little light(2 13 watt CFL bulbs). In about a week or so they have rooted. It can’t be that easy but it has been for me.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2022)

Yep,,,I clone all kinds of shit that way.I just set them in the sun or under a cfl and keep damp. Sometimes I will use a plastic bottle I've cut the top off of and set that over the clone.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 12, 2022)

I think I may be giving them too much light. I've been putting them under a grow light just because it was convenient and kept them warm in the air conditioned room. 

Over the winter I used a seedling mat under just the ceiling lights in my shop, and didn't have too many failures with dirt or with grow plugs. Well, not counting the clone tray spider mites turned into a nursery.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 12, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I think I may be giving them too much light. I've been putting them under a grow light just because it was convenient and kept them warm in the air conditioned room.
> 
> Over the winter I used a seedling mat under just the ceiling lights in my shop, and didn't have too many failures with dirt or with grow plugs. Well, not counting the clone tray spider mites turned into a nursery.


I have read that ‘warm’ color lighting is better for root development. I think the color temperature of my CFL’s is 3000 k. Whatever it is, it has worked well enough for me that I won’t be using plugs or rock wool again. It could also be the strain/strandivar. I have only tried this with one of the hybrids I made.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 12, 2022)

I just realized I made a mistake on the strains I'm growing. This is the only Supafreak I started...





And the "Big Supafreak" is really a Chainsaw Massacre. Don't know how I got them confused. Probably, I was stoned.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 12, 2022)

Did you label them crash? Do it in case you get stoned again and forget


----------



## boo (Aug 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Did you label them crash? Do it in case you get stoned again and forget


in case, bwahahahaha...


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Did you label them crash? Do it in case you get stoned again and forget


It could happen. I hope I don't end up smoking the marigolds...


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 14, 2022)

Looks like I'm not going to Germany after all. Family illness (don't ask) is keeping me here. Not sure how I feel to have a close family member's misfortune save me from a trip I was dreading.

Anyway, decided to go ahead and switch freak show to 12/12. I have 6 cuttings for clones. Hopefully some of them will take root. The mother is getting selfed, so in 12 weeks or so I hope to have some feminized freak show seeds. 

Still waiting to sex the supafreak. It's starting to grow much faster the last several days.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 14, 2022)

Can you tell if mines a girl yet?


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 14, 2022)

Can't tell for sure. I only see one pistil, though. Females have two. It could just be too early, though.

Edit: I went back out and double checked mine, and now I'm less sure than I was. There are two pistils on "most" junctions, but they are on opposite sides. I guess I'll know for sure when it starts flowering. I have plenty of seeds, I guess.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 14, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Can't tell for sure. I only see one pistil, though. Females have two. It could just be too early, though.
> 
> Edit: I went back out and double checked mine, and now I'm less sure than I was. There are two pistils on "most" junctions, but they are on opposite sides. I guess I'll know for sure when it starts flowering. I have plenty of seeds, I guess.



The other plant shows nothing yet.  I’m thinking this one is male but maybe will show more in a few days (or weeks)


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 14, 2022)

I found an interesting thread on another forum. Not sure if I'm allowed to post a link to it? It has a LOT of discussion on sexing these things, but no definitive answer. Some interesting pics from there...

Here's a female clone.





 Here's a close up of a female. Note the tiny hairs.





Pretty sure this came from a female : )


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 14, 2022)

I think mine has to grow a bit more before I know. One is just naked the other may start to show soon. I’ll start looking for the tiny hairs


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 14, 2022)

I gave mine a good going over today. Nothing. I have my suspicions about the biggest one though. We are still at about 14 hours of light outside here so I am not surprised. One of my crosses of other strains has shown he is a boy for over a month(though I already knew he was a he-can I say that?). I am collecting pollen from him for future stuff. The girls of that strandivar are just showing this week.  The only full on sativa I ever grew took a long time to show (and a really long time to ripen) so I think the Freaks may be similar. As much as I would like a fast-forward button on these plants, I know the journey is most of the fun. Patience, Old Fogey Grasshopper…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 14, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Can't tell for sure. I only see one pistil, though. Females have two. It could just be too early, though.
> 
> Edit: I went back out and double checked mine, and now I'm less sure than I was. There are two pistils on "most" junctions, but they are on opposite sides. I guess I'll know for sure when it starts flowering. I have plenty of seeds, I guess.



Does yours have the tiny hairs?


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Does yours have the tiny hairs?


I have to go back and look with a magnifier, but it's dark in the grow room now. I will check in the morning...  I suspect not, though. I'll probably start a bunch of new seeds in the morning as well.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 14, 2022)

I have to keep a real eye out on it cause it sits right beside my beautiful dosidos that seems it’s gonna have some big buds. The colas are already over 2ft tall and still growing. Don’t want to have a freak out on her.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I have to keep a real eye out on it cause it sits right beside my beautiful dosidos that seems it’s gonna have some big buds. The colas are already over 2ft tall and still growing. Don’t want to have a freak out on her.


Dosido-freakshow seeds could produce some interesting plants!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 14, 2022)

Sorry about your family member siclkness. Glad your trip didn’t work out if that’s what you wanted


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Does yours have the tiny hairs?


If there's tiny hairs it's a female forsure male's never have hairs unless its a hemi but it looks a lil to early to judge 100% but that one looks like a male to me...... because of the crab claw type formation here.... I'd keep a close eye on it let me know if it ends up a boy or girl


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 14, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Started spraying the second (bad) Auto Caramelicious with colloidal silver today. I figure it's not going to make much smokable bud anyway, so it should be good for learning to make feminized seeds.
> 
> The spray is 30PPM, 20PPM ionic silver which is a little under the optimal 30. Good enough for most plants from what I read, though.
> 
> ...



I was wondering myself about the C silver But I was thinking it was too late to start spraying a small og glue plant??? Too get some feminized seeds from it since they aren't going to turn out the best like they should have. That spot was 1st attack by termites lost 2 nice females and then the septoria spot problem was a double whammy I might make a bottle and see if I can get the smallest to make a small amount of pollen to make a small amount of seeds with her sister.....


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 15, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> I was wondering myself about the C silver But I was thinking it was too late to start spraying a small og glue plant??? Too get some feminized seeds from it since they aren't going to turn out the best like they should have. That spot was 1st attack by termites lost 2 nice females and then the septoria spot problem was a double whammy I might make a bottle and see if I can get the smallest to make a small amount of pollen to make a small amount of seeds with her sister.....


I may have started too late with the caramelicious auto. It's been almost two weeks and all I see is developing female flowers. Freakshow will get sprayed starting today, even though I'm still not 100% sure it's female.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 15, 2022)

This is the most practical video on using colloidal silver I've seen. He takes it from first spray to collecting and storing the pollen in under 5 minutes. It starts around 33 seconds in. Linking it with the start time doesn't work because of the "age restriction".

After watching it again, I'm pretty sure I started spraying the auto too late.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 15, 2022)

Started a stealth fighter seed today. I think that's the last mutant strain I have seeds for. If it looks as good as the pictures, I might grow some outside next year where the neighbors can see it.

I also started spraying a branch on freak show as well as an auto animal cookies plant with colloidal silver. I was going to gift the auto to someone, but now I need it to make seeds from the caramelicious auto with the striped leaves. I'll only use it if the caramalicious I'm spraying fails to produce pollen. Probably lose the colors completely, but it's worth a try.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 18, 2022)

Day 96 for freak show. Switching to 12/12 it's started stretching a bit already. Still not 100% sure it's female. 

Only the old leaves still show browning at the edges. I'm think I should have gone with a pot that was wide rather than deep. The lower part of the pot is still wet after the leaves start drooping with dehydration making me worry about root rot. At least the marigolds like it. The wet looking branch on the lower left is the one getting the colloidal silver twice a day.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 18, 2022)

Chainsaw massacre got moved out of the grow (now flower) room and under some less bright lights. All the leaves stopped curling and new growth is a little lighter. Thinking about relocating it to my front porch. Not like anyone is going to recognize what it is, and I could let it flower and self it without worrying about the pollen hitting my other plants.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 18, 2022)

Day 36 for Supafreak and ABC as well as Chainsaw Massacre above. Supafreak is doing well, though it's got no pistils yet. It was the only regular seed of the bunch. ABC is still a little droopy after getting up potted. I have a fan blowing directly on the pot to help it dry a little faster.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 18, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Day 96 for freak show. Switching to 12/12 it's started stretching a bit already. Still not 100% sure it's female.
> 
> Only the old leaves still show browning at the edges. I'm think I should have gone with a pot that was wide rather than deep. The lower part of the pot is still wet after the leaves start drooping with dehydration making me worry about root rot. At least the marigolds like it. The wet looking branch on the lower left is the one getting the colloidal silver twice a day.
> 
> View attachment 306389


I have put my felt pots on racks I use for cooling cookies sometimes. It gets them up out of the drip tray and allows for some air circulation at the bottom of the pot. The bottom of the pot still stays wetter than the rest of the pot but I think it helps a bit.

Edited because I bake cookies on cookie sheets and cool them on cooling racks.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 18, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Day 36 for Supafreak and ABC as well as Chainsaw Massacre above. Supafreak is doing well, though it's got no pistils yet. It was the only regular seed of the bunch. ABC is still a little droopy after getting up potted. I have a fan blowing directly on the pot to help it dry a little faster.
> 
> View attachment 306392
> 
> View attachment 306393


ABC looks like something a landscaper would use as ground cover like a pachysandra…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 18, 2022)

You could get away with any of those oddities on your front porch crash.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 18, 2022)

those are some freaky plants man!


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 18, 2022)

I can't imagine that ABC plant producing anything but tiny buds, but we'll see. I have been thinking of pollinating it with the Chainsaw Massacre to see if I get a bigger, weirder plant.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 18, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I can't imagine that ABC plant producing anything but tiny buds, but we'll see. I have been thinking of pollinating it with the Chainsaw Massacre to see if I get a bigger, weirder plant.


Australian Chainsaw Bastard Massacre?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 18, 2022)

Crash, your gonna have a whole freak house next year. Save me some feminized seeds if it happens for you


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Crash, your gonna have a whole freak house next year. Save me some feminized seeds if it happens for you


Absolutely. Assuming one of the branches I'm spraying herms like it's supposed to, I should have a ton of seeds to pass around.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 21, 2022)

Still not 100% sure it's female, but those look a lot like pistils.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 21, 2022)

Yes they do


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 21, 2022)

Nothing is normal about that plant.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 22, 2022)

Finally, real confirmation. It's definitely female. Still hitting a lower branch with colloidal silver to try for some feminized pollen.






My success rate lately has been about 75%, so I'm hopefully looking at 7 or more clones. The tallest one in the front is a chainsaw massacre strain. The rest are all female freakshow clones (or clone wannabes).


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 22, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Finally, real confirmation. It's definitely female. Still hitting a lower branch with colloidal silver to try for some feminized pollen.
> 
> View attachment 306733
> 
> ...


I had lousy results for years using rockwool and/or plugs for cloning. Since I started using dirt, I wish I had tried it sooner. I am at 100% success since switching to soil. Go figure. Rooting in what all plants for millions of years have grown in…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 22, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I had lousy results for years using rockwool and/or plugs for cloning. Since I started using dirt, I wish I had tried it sooner. I am at 100% success since switching to soil. Go figure. Rooting in what all plants for millions of years have grown in…



It's weird how many clones I've had fail the last couple of months. The only really different thing has been giving them more (too much?) light just because I had room for them under the LEDs. These latest are under regular ceiling LEDs instead of grow lights. That seems to be working better, just not as well as in the winter.

Maybe it's too warm. I keep them on a seedling mat with the temp set to 80 degrees. It came on pretty regular in the winter, but not now, since it's always warmer than that in the shop where I keep them.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 22, 2022)

I have GOT to try that Freakshow! Just waiting on a buzz report from you folks. I've got tons of places to grow 'em, and I might just let 'em pollinate each other so I can have seeds to share and sow all over the county.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 22, 2022)

This is a clone I took couple days ago. It sets outside on a table on my porch.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 22, 2022)

I got two more stuck in dirt that are doing pretty good so far.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 22, 2022)

This is their mother.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 22, 2022)

It amazes me all this is from just one plant. The weight of the buds is finally great enough to keep the branches below fence level. I'm going to cross it with freak show if I get some pollen in time. Looks like I have at least 7 more weeks to go.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 22, 2022)

Oh, and have to include the Caramelicious Auto, the one I'm not spraying. Time is getting short for pollinating it. It did lose a little of it's extra color when I moved it out of the grow room, which is brighter and cooler than where it sits now. It's still pretty colorful from the top, though.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 22, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> It's weird how many clones I've had fail the last couple of months. The only really different thing has been giving them more (too much?) light just because I had room for them under the LEDs. These latest are under regular ceiling LEDs instead of grow lights. That seems to be working better, just not as well as in the winter.
> 
> Maybe it's too warm. I keep them on a seedling mat with the temp set to 80 degrees. It came on pretty regular in the winter, but not now, since it's always warmer than that in the shop where I keep them.


I think my biggest problem was warmth. My cloning was done without a seedling mat or anything to warm the rockwool or plugs. I have used my hot water heater as a source of heat and then tried a heating pad(it was one that would turn itself off after an hour or so but still seemed to fo the trick). I use ‘warm’ LED bulbs(2700 or 3000 k I think). The kind you put in a light fixture, not for growing. I also think I ‘mothered’ them too much. Ignoring them seems to work better. My last clone was from a plant I had outside that something broke off at ground level. I just put that in my window and about a week later it had roots. I need to try my Freaks too as my success could be strain dependent. Good luck with the feminizing seeds. I hope it is a fruitful endeavor(lame pun intended)…


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 22, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> It amazes me all this is from just one plant. The weight of the buds is finally great enough to keep the branches below fence level. I'm going to cross it with freak show if I get some pollen in time. Looks like I have at least 7 more weeks to go.
> 
> View attachment 306752


Looking good My friend.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 23, 2022)

Day 41 for these two - I forgot to take a pic of supafreak. Not sure how much bud this ABC plant will produce, not much would be my guess. Chainsaw Massacre, though, is looking like a serious bud maker. It's rapidly becoming my favorite mutant.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 23, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Day 41 for these two - I forgot to take a pic of supafreak. Not sure how much bud this ABC plant will produce, not much would be my guess. Chainsaw Massacre, though, is looking like a serious bud maker. It's rapidly becoming my favorite mutant.
> 
> View attachment 306851
> 
> View attachment 306852


That CSM is beautiful. You gonna make some seeds of her too? That the picture on the bottom correct. I love it  like a beautiful secret fern.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 23, 2022)

she’s a super freak


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That CSM is beautiful. You gonna make some seeds of her too? That the picture on the bottom correct. I love it  like a beautiful secret fern.


Definitely going to make some feminized CSM seeds. I have to wait until there's someplace to isolate it, though. Until then it's going to be the mother plant.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 306915


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 25, 2022)

Freak show is not turning out like I planned. I only sprayed on branch, but the whole plant is doing this. Ha, I was sure this was a female.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 25, 2022)

Could that be from The spray?  I trashed what I hope was the male of my two yesterday. I really don’t know male plants especially this freak one and kinda was going by what everyone else thought.  It looked a lot like this plant. I still have the other one which I’m still hoping is female but still unsure. It appears to have girl parts but maybe a he/she like yours?  A pic from this morning…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Could that be from The spray?  I trashed what I hope was the male of my two yesterday. I really don’t know male plants especially this freak one and kinda was going by what everyone else thought.  It looked a lot like this plant. I still have the other one which I’m still hoping is female but still unsure. It appears to have girl parts but maybe a he/she like yours?  A pic from this morning…
> View attachment 307045


Looks like a girl to me. My plants that I think are female are getting pistils too but I think my flower cycle is about a week behind you due to latitude…

Edited:latitude not longitude. Pre-coffee brainfart…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 25, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Freak show is not turning out like I planned. I only sprayed on branch, but the whole plant is doing this. Ha, I was sure this was a female.
> 
> View attachment 307043
> 
> ...


Looks like a pretty prolific male. What I think is my male is about a week ahead of what I think are my females. The ‘self-topper’ is a few days behind the the alleged female…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 25, 2022)

That male was growing pretty quick and was looking like they could jizz any minute so I didn’t want to take any chances with him. I put a four foot tomato cage on her yesterday.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 25, 2022)

I wasn’t thinking about the Freakshow make ‘polluting’ my other ‘6 plants in a gallon pot’ females but I am sure that will happen. I think you were right to get rid of the male plant. No point in screwing up your outdoor grow. I already screwed up the 6 plants by putting 6 plants in a one gallon pot. It was supposed to be a houseplant…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 25, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I wasn’t thinking about the Freakshow make ‘polluting’ my other ‘6 plants in a gallon pot’ females but I am sure that will happen. I think you were right to get rid of the male plant. No point in screwing up your outdoor grow. I already screwed up the 6 plants by putting 6 plants in a one gallon pot. It was supposed to be a houseplant…


Why 6 plants in one little pot fogey?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Why 6 plants in one little pot fogey?


I thought I was going to just have it live indoors with us along with my other houseplants. I didn’t intend to let it flower at all. I like how cannabis looks and I envisioned the clump as a kind of bonsai planting eventually. It began to flower so I switched gears intending to get more healthy F2 seeds but since they are so crowded, they may not be that robust. Adding in the Freakshow pollen is putting a new twist on their saga. I am scatterbrained lately. I will blame it on that…


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 306915


She wants Roster


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That male was growing pretty quick and was looking like they could jizz any minute so I didn’t want to take any chances with him. I put a four foot tomato cage on her yesterday.
> View attachment 307048


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> She wants Roster


I think so. Shes feeling pretty sexy I think


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Could that be from The spray?  I trashed what I hope was the male of my two yesterday. I really don’t know male plants especially this freak one and kinda was going by what everyone else thought.  It looked a lot like this plant. I still have the other one which I’m still hoping is female but still unsure. It appears to have girl parts but maybe a he/she like yours?  A pic from this morning…
> View attachment 307045


I only sprayed one branch, so I don't think it's the spray. It still doesn't look like the male plants I've grown in the past. Either way I plan to pollinate a branch on the THC bomb to see what results. Feminized pollen would have been nice, not to mention all those clones I'm going to have to toss. Oh well, I have more seeds and more plants to play with.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 25, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I only sprayed one branch, so I don't think it's the spray. It still doesn't look like the male plants I've grown in the past. Either way I plan to pollinate a branch on the THC bomb to see what results. Feminized pollen would have been nice, not to mention all those clones I'm going to have to toss. Oh well, I have more seeds and more plants to play with.


Wish I knew more about that silver spray stuff. It’s over my head I think. Can you just buy it already made up?  It seems I remember it took some science to make it maybe with electricity or batteries   Not sure I’m into that but would be nice to have feminized seeds for next year


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Wish I knew more about that silver spray stuff. It’s over my head I think. Can you just buy it already made up?  It seems I remember it took some science to make it maybe with electricity or batteries   Not sure I’m into that but would be nice to have feminized seeds for next year


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 25, 2022)

Still tho, can you buy a tiny spray bottle of it?


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Still tho, can you buy a tiny spray bottle of it?


Yes, Amazon has a lot of different brands. Optimal concentration I'm told is 30PPM. I bought these, though I didn't get it for the plants at the time. It just happened to be the right concentration, and a spray bottle top screws right on making it simple to use.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 25, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Yes, Amazon has a lot of different brands. Optimal concentration I'm told is 30PPM. I bought these, though I didn't get it for the plants at the time. It just happened to be the right concentration, and a spray bottle top screws right on making it simple to use.


I only need a tiny bit. Does this look like the same thing?  Do I need to isolate my plants from the others when doing this?


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I only need a tiny bit. Does this look like the same thing?  Do I need to isolate my plants from the others when doing this?
> View attachment 307097


Yes, that should work.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 25, 2022)

Colloidal silver is misted onto a marijuana plant's foliage to force the plant to start pollen production. The grower usually mists the plants daily with colloidal silver for 10-14 days.

Typically, when growing marijuana plants there is a 50 percent chance of the plant creating male seeds. However, with the use of colloidal silver, the chance of a plant developing all female seeds becomes almost a guarantee. The silver colloidal forces the weed plant to develop male pollen sacs instead of the female buds that it would normally grow. The pollen from the male pollen sacs can then be collected and used to pollinate female flowers to develop feminized seeds.

Colloidal silver has also been shown to encourage healthier crops while killing different types of fungi. According to a study published in the journal _Mycobiology _in March 2010, colloidal silver completely eliminated fungal infections such as _Sclerotium Cepivorum_ in green onions. According to the study, this substance did not alter the soil’s composition or chemistry in any way. Additionally, gardeners sometimes soak the seeds in this substance prior to burying them in the soil in order to reduce the risk of mold growth. Pre-soaking the seeds can also increase germination.

Adding colloidal silver product to your plants can also boost the plant’s nutrient content. In some cases, planters can also substitute chemical fertilizers for colloidal silver. While chemical substances can hinder the absorption of minerals, vitamins and other trace elements, colloidal silver eliminates parasites without obstructing the plant’s mineral intake.

Colloidal silver is also commonly used as an ethylene inhibitor. Spraying a small amount of colloidal silver on fresh produce has also been shown to be safe for human consumption.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I only need a tiny bit. Does this look like the same thing?  Do I need to isolate my plants from the others when doing this?
> View attachment 307097


I don’t know this for a fact but my gut tells me the treated buds will be able to pollinate any welcoming female. Probably best to quarantine the plant that gets treated.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 25, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I don’t know this for a fact but my gut tells me the treated buds will be able to pollinate any welcoming female. Probably best to quarantine the plant that gets treated.


Humm well then I may not take the chance since my yard is not that big. I could put it in my veggie garden on the side of my house but that only 50 yds away. I was under the impression that the reason you only did one limb was to keep the other part of the plant as female. I see I need to study up


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 25, 2022)

I just figured if the pollen is able to make feminized seeds, it will be able to pollinate any plant near it.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 25, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I just figured if the pollen is able to make feminized seeds, it will be able to pollinate any plant near it.


Sure that makes sense


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Humm well then I may not take the chance since my yard is not that big. I could put it in my veggie garden on the side of my house but that only 50 yds away. I was under the impression that the reason you only did one limb was to keep the other part of the plant as female. I see I need to study up


The goal is to remove the treated branch before the pollen sacks start breaking open. Then you can dry the branch and break up the pods over a screen to collect the pollen that sifts through the screen.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> she’s a super freak


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 25, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I just figured if the pollen is able to make feminized seeds, it will be able to pollinate any plant near it.


And on a windy day, any plant in the county.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 25, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> And on a windy day, any plant in the county.


I read an article where they found Moroccan pollen in Portugal. I wonder if the days of growing seedless buds in legal states(and beyond) are numbered.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 25, 2022)

Up potted the Stealth Fighter. It wasn't much of a size jump from the solo cup to this plastic pot, probably 2 quarts. I mostly wanted to bury the extra 2 inches of stretched stem making it look super fragile. Anyway, I don't see what's so stealthy about it. It's obviously a pot plant.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 25, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Up potted the Stealth Fighter. It wasn't much of a size jump from the solo cup to this plastic pot, probably 2 quarts. I mostly wanted to bury the extra 2 inches of stretched stem making it look super fragile. Anyway, I don't see what's so stealthy about it. It's obviously a pot plant.
> 
> View attachment 307106


It is fighting identifying as stealth…


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 25, 2022)

Let me guess. It's a Indica.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Let me guess. It's a Indica.


Yup.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 25, 2022)

Maybe it will grow into something less obvious


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 27, 2022)

Planted 4 Auto GDP seeds and 3 more freak show seeds. I'm determined to get a female freak show plant this time : )

The Auto GDPs are headed for another residence where I'll be managing the plants for someone else struggling with the cost of medical weed, but doesn't want to take free bud from me. No, it doesn't make sense to me either, but he's good company so I'm looking forward to it.

I have one Auto Animal Cookies I sprayed with CS that's starting to show male pods. I'm going to use that on the Caramelicious Auto with all the colors. Seems unlikely I'll preserve the color genetics, but it's worth a try. Still planning on pollinating a branch or two on the THC Bomb with the male freak show pollen.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 28, 2022)

At least males mature faster than females. Going to wait until a couple break before chopping it and collecting pollen. First one I've seen with all nanners instead of round pods.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 28, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> At least males mature faster than females. Going to wait until a couple break before chopping it and collecting pollen. First one I've seen with all nanners instead of round pods.
> 
> View attachment 307351


Bud of the month for September?


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 28, 2022)

Looks like a fertile freak!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2022)

That's weird. Never seen nanners like that.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 28, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Bud of the month for September?


You should do it crash


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 28, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> At least males mature faster than females. Going to wait until a couple break before chopping it and collecting pollen. First one I've seen with all nanners instead of round pods.
> 
> View attachment 307351





wow

never seen that many nanners

nanners on flowering plants are a form of hermie , the plants last ditch effort to make seeds and keep the species going

ive picked a few nanners off the Jackie-O but yeah , that is more nanners than a Chiquita banana boat


 and you take a photo of the entire plant?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2022)

Crash. What are you growing in the PVC pipes? Can you post pictures of it where we can see it better.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 28, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> wow
> 
> never seen that many nanners
> 
> ...


Nanners everywhere...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 28, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Nanners everywhere...
> 
> View attachment 307370


You need a string of lights for that Christmas tree…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Crash. What are you growing in the PVC pipes? Can you post pictures of it where we can see it better.
> 
> View attachment 307368


It was mostly lettuce, spinach and bok choy.

I never took pics of it working because I never got it working well. I had a difficult time getting seedlings to start. It was easy to set them too high for the roots to get water or too low for them to get air. And the pump wasn't consistent enough to keep the water level the same. I ended up scrapping it last month.

Next year I am making one with rectangular ducts and the nutes pumped to each duct separately at one end instead of end to end.


----------



## boo (Aug 28, 2022)

all they effort for nanners...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2022)

That's a cool setup. So water just runs threw it constantly or is it like ebb and flow?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2022)

boo said:


> all they effort for nanners...


Yeah I was wondering if the pollen from nanners is the same as the pollen from pods. Never seen nanners grow like that. Only ones I seen were a few here and there in a bud a few times that I removed.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> That's a cool setup. So water just runs threw it constantly or is it like ebb and flow?


It was pumped through continuously, but I couldn't keep the flow constant, or the water level. It was always changing due to temperature changes and the roots filling up the pipes.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2022)

I found this.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I found this.



I based my setup on one of those videos, and I had all the flow problems this guy talks about. He does some rectangular tube setups in other videos I want to try next year.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2022)

This is a nice one. Look in the background at all the tools this mother fker has.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2022)

My problem is I wouldn't be able to keep the solution cool enough in this fking hot ass Texas weather. My girls in soil in my fabric pots love it but growing in water outside is whole different story.
When I grew in Florida, I was growing inside in DWCs and even then I had to use frozen Water bottles to keep my solution temps down. Loved growing in DWCs though.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 28, 2022)

I had a 20 gallon DWC outside that I grew leeks in. Instead of trying to cool the water, I buried the whole thing so it wouldn't get too warm sitting in the sun. Did the same with the reservoir on the 30 gallon dutch bucket with heirloom tomatoes. I didn't have a thermometer in the DWC, but the buried reservoir for the dutch bucket stayed pretty constant all summer at around 75 degrees.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2022)

Brother,,six inches down and I'm in limestone. My house has no cracks because I'm setting on rock. So digging that kinda hole ain't gonna happen. Great idea though.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Brother,,six inches down and I'm in limestone. My house has no cracks because I'm setting on rock. So digging that kinda hole ain't gonna happen. Great idea though.


Dynamite


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 2, 2022)

I collected some pollen from the freak show and used a q-tip to pollinate the buds on a couple of lower THC Bomb branches. The nanners seem to hold a lot of pollen, but dry and crush isn't working well for any flower that hasn't already opened. With a whole plant full of nanners, though, I'm sure I will get plenty of pollen. Just wish it had been from a female plant. 

A friend I gave some auto GDP seeds to made some feminized seeds from one of those plants. She also has some pollen collected. I was too late spraying the Caramelicious auto to get any pollen, but she is giving me some pollen from the GDP so I can pollinate the multicolored auto I want to try to breed. I use the term lightly, I know I don't even qualify as a pollen chucker. Maybe I'll get lucky, though...


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 3, 2022)

Want to let everyone know, I'm skipping out for a while. I might be back, I really dunno. There were some political issues recently that I want to put to rest. This has nothing to do with that, some of you just can't take a joke. 

A loved one is in a mental institution. It was sudden, unpredictable, and it completely destroyed her life. The career she worked extremely hard for her entire life is now closed to her, practically and legally. It's just over; and that's assuming she ever recovers. I'm not sure she will.  

I'm a mess. It takes me hours to form a two sentence post which I just delete anyway. Most of my plants are dead or dying. I forget to water them, or leave them in the shop with no light after pruning them. This forum isn't the place for this kind of thing, and I don't want to bring everyone down. But many of you have been very kind to me, and deserve an explanation.

I was going to say something hopeful here, but I got nothing. Probably delete this post too.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 3, 2022)

I am so sorry to hear this crash. I know it’s hard when loved ones are having troubles that take them to their lowest point. You are the caring kind of friend who will carry the load with them I know this about you already and it is one of the things I really like about you. I hope you are not leaving cause of something that was said here tho. Some of us can be idiots at times and need to be reminded of that sometimes. You have kept us in stitches with your colorful character and have many days made me laugh and reminded me many times that just because things don't go the way we plan them, we can still make light of them and move on to the next thing. I will really miss you if you leave for good tho just saying…. I hope to see you again soon


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 3, 2022)

Sorry bro. Hope everything works out. Hope you hang out and chill out with us when you can. Water under the bridge my friend.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 4, 2022)

Crash, we've laughed with ya, and we'll cry with ya. That's what this place is all about. Through good times and bad, we're a band of brothers and sisters. Come back when you want to giggle or vent. We're here for ya.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 4, 2022)

Sorry crash. I hope your loved one comes thru this ok. Gotta take care of those close to you first and foremost. Take care of yourself as well.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 4, 2022)

here is to a better day Amigo!

just give me a holler when you are ready to grow again and I will send you a grip of seeds


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 4, 2022)

Thanks for the love and well wishes everyone. I'm sure I'll be back once things settle down.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 4, 2022)

Good because this is where you belong with the rest of us Misfits brother. Brothers don't have to agree on everything my friend. Hope everything in your life gets squared away.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 4, 2022)

The place wont be the same
Good Luck and come back at least for a visit to say how everyone is doing


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 6, 2022)

Well, my attempt to become a recluse was a disaster. The source of my pain is now living here in an adjacent bedroom, and sucking me dry emotionally and financially. My only hope is if Putin and political name start nuking each other. I can go camp out in DC to be sure I'm in the first blast. Never thought I would be reluctant to leave work.

Anyway, I'm sorry I dropped out like I did, more sorry I announced it. I would be very grateful if a mod just deleted the offending post and the responses. I'm not usually such a flake.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 6, 2022)

Welcome back. I hope you are able to work your situation out soon.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 6, 2022)

Some of my plants didn't survive the neglect. All the clones dried up except one hardy ABC clone and a (male) freak show clone I had already moved to a pot. There's also a CSM cutting that is still green but hasn't rooted. The other 10-12 cuttings went in the trash.

Freak show died as well, but I did manage to get quite a bit of pollen from it. After the initial collection of about 2 ml that I used on the THC Bomb, freak show sat in the grow room and dried up. I got another 2 ml just shaking it over a plastic sheet. Then I remembered @oldfogey8 said the other flowers might open if I set the branches in water. That worked great, and I got another 3-4 ml before getting bored with the process. Kind of makes me think freak show would have recovered, but I already have way more pollen than I have any use for. 

I also lost both the caramelicious autos, though they were close to harvest. I cut the the main stems and hung them to dry a little more. I also had 7 seedlings I forgot about and left in total darkness for more than a week. They didn't seem to mind other than some stretching. 

THC Bomb didn't miss me at all. I guess it had plenty of rain, though there are a lot of fan leaves turning yellow and dropping off. It doesn't look sick, though. I guess it's just near the end and is cannibalizing leaves it doesn't need. Still has a few weeks to go, though. The pistils have darkened and curled, but most of the trichomes are clear. The two branches I pollinated have definitely started making seeds. 

I'll post some pics tonight or tomorrow. What pics I took.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 6, 2022)

Yay, I’m so glad to see you crash. I too hope your situation improves soon. Good to see you back friend


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Sep 6, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Well, my attempt to become a recluse was a disaster. The source of my pain is now living here in an adjacent bedroom, and sucking me dry emotionally and financially. My only hope is if Putin and political name start nuking each other. I can go camp out in DC to be sure I'm in the first blast. Never thought I would be reluctant to leave work.
> 
> Anyway, I'm sorry I dropped out like I did, more sorry I announced it. I would be very grateful if a mod just deleted the offending post and the responses. I'm not usually such a flake.


As a Famous Bore once said..._*"That, Which doesn't Kill You, worry not, it'll get you Next Time!"*_...LOL! Don't worry, as long as you're still breathing & above ground, you still have the ability to shape your Future & as long as you're here someone will give you reason to pull the barrel out of your mouth! I Know, just went thru the deepest depression since teen years, then a new friend here helped me pull my head out of my a$$ & quit feeling sorry for myself...just by being kind! As a Musician I've been In & Out of Bands my entire Life...the Term Band come from our Armed Forces & is short for Band of Brothers  (and Sisters)...that's what you have here! Be Well Brother...


----------



## Patwi (Sep 6, 2022)

I wondered where ya been .. that daily downpour from the world will get ya sometimes.... keep your shoulders straight and yer chin up brother


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 6, 2022)

good to see ya back Amigo

yeah , life is full of ups and downs , keep your chin up , this to shall pass

hey Amigo , whenever you are ready to start another garden I know someone who would be more than happy to send you some beans


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good to see ya back Amigo
> 
> yeah , life is full of ups and downs , keep your chin up , this to shall pass
> 
> hey Amigo , whenever you are ready to start another garden I know someone who would be more than happy to send you some beans


I think I have some of yours @oldfogey8 sent me. I forget the name, but I was planning to grow them outdoors in the spring. I want to see if the LST I did with the THC Bomb will work with a longer grow and bigger plants. That one THC Bomb produced more bud than all six of the GSC autos combined, and cost almost nothing since I only fed it left over tomato nutes.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 7, 2022)

Crash Hang out and help the people here
We need you


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 7, 2022)

Here's the THC Bomb with yellowing leaves. Seems to be pretty uniform and not hurting the bud growth. It looks just like the trees sheading leaves in the fall. It never got much nitrogen because I was trying to stunt it's vertical growth. Now I'm reluctant to change what I feed it, since it did so well all summer.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 7, 2022)

My pollen collection approach...  I just shook the branches over the plastic sheet, then pushed the flowers that fell off with the tip of a plastic plant label. Then I pushed the flowers back into a screen, just a paint strainer tie wrapped to a mason jar lid, and ground them over the sheet to get the rest. 

Here is freak show just before I got "distracted" when I collected some pollen for the THC Bomb. It was already pretty dehydrated, and I left it sitting there with no water and barely any light for, I think, 5 more days. I didn't take a pic of the remains, but all the leaves were brown and crunchy. The flowers were strangely still green, though. 






The pollen I got from shaking the branches...






The "screen" I used to get the rest of the pollen from the flowers.






The collected pollen. Those are 1.5 ml vials, so not quite 6 ml, with a couple more vials in the freezer. I'm sure I could have doubled that just by putting the branches back in water for a couple of days.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 7, 2022)

I am a ******. Seeing the vials of pollen, this popped into my head…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 7, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> My pollen collection approach...  I just shook the branches over the plastic sheet, then pushed the flowers that fell off with the tip of a plastic plant label. Then I pushed the flowers back into a screen, just a paint strainer tie wrapped to a mason jar lid, and ground them over the sheet to get the rest.
> 
> Here is freak show just before I got "distracted" when I collected some pollen for the THC Bomb. It was already pretty dehydrated, and I left it sitting there with no water and barely any light for, I think, 5 more days. I didn't take a pic of the remains, but all the leaves were brown and crunchy. The flowers were strangely still green, though.
> 
> ...


Wow thats a lot of pollen that came off of those. Did you get an itchy nose doing this? Great post


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Wow thats a lot of pollen that came off of those. Did you get an itchy nose doing this? Great post


No itchy nose, but I mistakenly collected the pollen with the A/C on, and in the same room with one of the Caramelicious autos in full flower. I don't think any seeds that resulted had time to mature, but I do expect to have to dig them out of the buds when I start trimming.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 9, 2022)

Any opinions on male/female? This is the Supafreak. It looks like a female to me, but with no pistils visible I'm still not sure.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 9, 2022)

Hard to say at this point. It was more difficult than usual to ID the Freakshows so Supa must’ve gotten the ‘late bloomer’ gene.


----------



## boo (Sep 9, 2022)

when and if the bract pops open with a hair popping out you'll know...it's got that crisp fresh cream color...


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Sep 9, 2022)

Well Rick James ID'd it for'ya "that *Gurls* a Supa Freak-Supa Freak that *Gurls* a Supa Freak" listen to the Funk Master when he Talks Brother!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 9, 2022)

It’s got some hairy stems don‘t it….


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Sep 9, 2022)

...and the Kind you don't take home to Muthaaaaa!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 9, 2022)

I would have said male cause if this but I really stink at sexing them. I was gonna get y’all to help me sex my five autos in the tent tomorrow.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 10, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Any opinions on male/female? This is the Supafreak. It looks like a female to me, but with no pistils visible I'm still not sure.
> 
> View attachment 308403





to early to tell

give it a couple of weeks


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 10, 2022)

I don't see anything yet showing sex


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Sep 10, 2022)

Looks like you'e got some Good Glass on your Camera Crash! I need to Buy a New Body & Glass, dropped mine a couple years ago & it's been slowly Dying ever since. At least now you can buy a Pro Series Canon Used for Pennies on the Dollar, but good glass will always be High Dollar!


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 10, 2022)

Fungus Amungus said:


> Looks like you'e got some Good Glass on your Camera Crash! I need to Buy a New Body & Glass, dropped mine a couple years ago & it's been slowly Dying ever since. At least now you can buy a Pro Series Canon Used for Pennies on the Dollar, but good glass will always be High Dollar!


I used a wireless scope for that image..


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Sep 10, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I used a wireless scope for that image..


I gotta get me wanna'dose...Microscope?, Telescope?, Hunting Scope? Scope Mouthwash? WHAT????


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 10, 2022)

Amazon is your friend. Check the listings for usb microscopes.


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Sep 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Amazon is your friend. Check the listings for usb microscopes.


Amazon doesn't have the same feelings for me, there's a few CSR's who'd like to Garrote me & sew my Testicles up in my Mouth! I no longer endure Phone Reps who CANNOT SPEAK PHUCKING ENGLISH! One time nicely I'll say "Ma'am/Sir I cannot understand a single word you're saying, please put someone on the line who can" if they then say I'm being rude, I'll Loose My F'n Mind & it's not pretty!


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 10, 2022)

I've bought stuff off their site, but I prefer eBay. I always pay via paypal. Gotten stiffed by sellers a few times, but paypal always got my money back.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 10, 2022)

Don't like the owner but I love Amazon.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 10, 2022)

Fungus Amungus said:


> I gotta get me wanna'dose...Microscope?, Telescope?, Hunting Scope? Scope Mouthwash? WHAT????


I have been using this one I got from Amazon, but this one on ebay looks identical.

Edit: I should mention it takes a REALLY steady hand to get decent images. For me, that mostly means taking a ton of pics and sorting through them later for the ones that aren't too blurry. Sometimes I have to go out and take more because none of them were in focus : )


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 10, 2022)

Decided to go ahead and start some Supafreak clones, and flip one as early as possible to verify gender.

I have been having some really bad luck with clones lately, so I put some cuttings in a make shift DWC last Sunday just to see what would happen. Seems to have worked pretty well... 











There were four cuttings, but one I had just put in last night I moved to to the new DWC I setup to hold more cuttings and be easier to check....


















Not too crowded with just 4 cuttings, and I'm not likely to ever need 12 slots.

Edit: I should have mentioned I used tap water with no food or cloning agents, and I still have roots enough to transplant in under 8 days.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 10, 2022)

I was able to go from rooted clone to flower lighting cycle without any veg time. All of them flowered in a couple of weeks. I wanted to see if it worked and it did. I flowered them in a 5 gallon bucket with a couple of 13 watt light bulbs under my stairs in my basement. They are what I am now calling my Resident President planting. They revegged and are flowering now.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 10, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I was able to go from rooted clone to flower lighting cycle without any veg time. All of them flowered in a couple of weeks. I wanted to see if it worked and it did. I flowered them in a 5 gallon bucket with a couple of 13 watt light bulbs under my stairs in my basement. They are what I am now calling my Resident President planting. They revegged and are flowering now.


I wondered if I could get away with that. I took some pretty small cuttings, so there wouldn't be much there to flower. But all I care about for the moment is knowing if it's from the mother plant or father plant...

I was thinking I could just put a box over the ones I'm flowering in the evening, and remove it in the morning. Only place I have for flower is the grow room, and it has a selfed Auto Animal Cookies plant in the process of pollinating that multi color Auto Caramelicious plant. Wouldn't want Supafreak to get that pollen : )


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 10, 2022)

Crash I gotta tell you I think the gelatin may be working. So I’ve been drinking a cup of it down the Knox unflavored kind yuck mixed in a half cup of hot water, then a little of my grandkids lemon aid mix then enough cold water to drink it down fast and warm. (I did barf one day afterwards maybe thinking of the cow parts while brushing my teeth after a night of extra drinking…) I gotta have my mind right when I drink it down… anyway my knees have actually been feeling pretty good on my dog walks and bike ride everyday and my nails are growing like crazy so maybe it’s helping them too. Maybe even my hair won’t be falling out as much anymore either. Still takes me a moment to get going in the morning but I do think the stuff actually works. Thanks for the tip


----------



## boo (Sep 10, 2022)

I've been taking biotin for years, my fingernails were getting really soft until I began the stuff...gotta clip and file them every few day they grow so fast...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 10, 2022)

boo said:


> I've been taking biotin for years, my fingernails were getting really soft until I began the stuff...gotta clip and file them every few day they grow so fast...


I think biotin is in my B complex vitamin also been taking for years. Crash suggested trying gelatin for my knees by golly I think it’s working. The hard nails is just a bonus


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Crash I gotta tell you I think the gelatin may be working. So I’ve been drinking a cup of it down the Knox unflavored kind yuck mixed in a half cup of hot water, then a little of my grandkids lemon aid mix then enough cold water to drink it down fast and warm. (I did barf one day afterwards maybe thinking of the cow parts while brushing my teeth after a night of extra drinking…) I gotta have my mind right when I drink it down… anyway my knees have actually been feeling pretty good on my dog walks and bike ride everyday and my nails are growing like crazy so maybe it’s helping them too. Maybe even my hair won’t be falling out as much anymore either. Still takes me a moment to get going in the morning but I do think the stuff actually works. Thanks for the tip


I do have some pretty radical nail growth. I had always assumed it was because of hormone replacement therapy with the weekly testosterone injections. But it makes sense it's really the gelatin. I was supplementing with gelatin long before I started HRT (not counting years of steroid abuse). Of course, all my nails fell apart after the COVID shot, but that's for a different thread : )


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Sep 11, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I have been using this one I got from Amazon, but this one on ebay looks identical.
> 
> Edit: I should mention it takes a REALLY steady hand to get decent images. For me, that mostly means taking a ton of pics and sorting through them later for the ones that aren't too blurry. Sometimes I have to go out and take more because none of them were in focus : )


I Need a Close-Up that I can Tripod Mount, was born with a slight Tremor in my Left Hand & I'm Left Handed, so this is out BUT if they're cheap, I'll tear down an old Tripod & make a Stick I can carry into my tent. A 200mm f1.8 would work but they're around $4k...would rather have this because my Loop (Light table film Registration10X Glass) is missing. The Crow (my Nephew) probably took it...he's fascinated by Bright and Shiny things,_ just like Crows_!


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 11, 2022)

Fungus Amungus said:


> I Need a Close-Up that I can Tripod Mount, was born with a slight Tremor in my Left Hand & I'm Left Handed, so this is out BUT if they're cheap, I'll tear down an old Tripod & make a Stick I can carry into my tent. A 200mm f1.8 would work but they're around $4k...would rather have this because my Loop (Light table film Registration10X Glass) is missing. The Crow (my Nephew) probably took it...he's fascinated by Bright and Shiny things,_ just like Crows_!


Once you have it mounted, you still need to have it within 1/4" or so from the target. I had mine taped to a dowel for a while which I tie wrapped to a tripod. It sort of worked as long as I turned off all the fans and waited for the plants to stop moving.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 11, 2022)

There is no way I could rig up a tripod over my girls. It would take more patience than I have and like you said crash, everything needs to be still no fans. I have pretty good luck with my slip over camera lens on my iPhone. It’s takes a few shots but like you a delete 40-50 of them to get the ones I want sometimes. Hold your breath like getting an X-ray then snap the shot and hope for the best


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Sep 11, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Once you have it mounted, you still need to have it within 1/4" or so from the target. I had mine taped to a dowel for a while which I tie wrapped to a tripod. It sort of worked as long as I turned off all the fans and waited for the plants to stop moving.


Thanks Crash!


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 16, 2022)

Found several spots on the THC Bomb that had bud rot. I removed all that I could find including one of the larger buds that had more than one spot rotting. Still at least a pound of bud on that beast, and two branches making freak-bomb seeds. Funny about the rotted sections, every one of them had spider webs on the leaves. Not spider mites, though. Wondering if spiders are laying eggs in the bud after webbing their prey to it.

The multi color caramelicious auto ended up surviving the earlier abuse somehow. I had set the pot aside because the trash bin was full and early last week noticed some new growth even though pretty much all of the fan and sugar leaves were brown and dry. A little water and light and it looks like it will make it to harvest, even if it's covered with ugly dead sugar leaves.

I also saved the branch from the other caramelicious auto that I had been spraying with colloidal silver. I dug the plant out of the trash, chopped off that branch and set it in water. It's now producing a small amount of pollen which I'm using on its colorful sister. It will be a mix of pollen from that and from the auto animal cookies I sprayed. Neither are producing much pollen, so it's good that I have two sources. 

If I get enough seeds I'm hoping to start 10-20 seedlings this winter and create more seeds only from the multi colored ones. My first pollen chucker experiment, I know it takes many generations to stabilize a strain with roughly 4 generations per year. Probably take 3 years at least to get a high percentage of multi colored autos.

My home life may be coming apart at the seams, but at least the pot plants still appreciate me : )


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 16, 2022)

Sorry Crash. I hope things improve for you. Take care.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 18, 2022)

Had to clear out most of my remaining plants. I officially have the legal limit of four and will be sticking to that for the foreseeable future. A family member is having some serious mental issues, and encounters with police have become a little too routine for comfort. I still have some males I'm waiting to collect pollen from. Not sure how VA classifies them, since they don't produce any THC.

Supafreak turned out to be a male, so I'm keeping it for now. No one will know what it is anyway. I figure it deserves a quiet fall/winter under the veg lights after all the neglect and abuse it endured recently. Still amazed it survived, and even looks healthy less than 2 weeks later.

The CSM mother plant is also looking a lot better. I removed all the ugly leaves and flushed it twice before it started looking happy again. It does still have some visible damage. I have at least 12 cuttings from it that haven't started rooting yet. As soon as they do I'm going to have to find homes for them. The CSMs have become my favorite mutant. They grow fast and only have a passing resemblance to normal weed, at least while in veg. 

 That's all the weed news. I also took down the cherry tomato plants. They were still producing, but they were hopelessly tangled together with tomato cages, and they were blocking some shrubs that we want to remove. Chop, chop...  I had planned on removing the baby okra I planted in the early spring, but they keep making more okra. This is from three baby okra plants after just 10 (I think) days. I let a couple get to big and tough, but I kind of like them that way.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 18, 2022)

sorry You had to downsize crash. I think they would say a plant is a plant and arguing the less than 3% THC or it’s a male plant they would probably not buy unless you went to court with it and who wants to go they all that. Playing it safe while the cops randomly show up is a good idea I think. Good luck with what you’ve got going on there. Your okra looks good. That and the peppers are usually the last to pull up in the garden for me. I didn’t have okra this year but plan to plant some next summer


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> sorry You had to downsize crash. I think they would say a plant is a plant and arguing the less than 3% THC or it’s a male plant they would probably not buy unless you went to court with it and who wants to go they all that. Playing it safe while the cops randomly show up is a good idea I think. Good luck with what you’ve got going on there. Your okra looks good. That and the peppers are usually the last to pull up in the garden for me. I didn’t have okra this year but plan to plant some next summer


Thanks SG. My pepper plants still have lots of peppers growing. A couple of heirloom tomatoes plants as well if the tomatoes ever decide to turn red. Might end up frying them green instead of waiting.

Still haven't made up my mind on the male plants. Maybe next time we have an "official" visit, I'll ask the cops what they would do : )


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 18, 2022)

I'd bet the farm that if it's a weed plant, it counts as one of your four. Like ya say though, the Freaks probably get a free pass 'cause of the way they look.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 18, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Thanks SG. My pepper plants still have lots of peppers growing. A couple of heirloom tomatoes plants as well if the tomatoes ever decide to turn red. Might end up frying them green instead of waiting.
> 
> Still haven't made up my mind on the male plants. Maybe next time we have an "official" visit, I'll ask the cops what they would do : )


… asking for a friend, officer… lol.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 18, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> … asking for a friend, officer… lol.


You could also ask them what they think about your marigolds  for a friend I mean


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You could also ask them what they think about your marigolds  for a friend I mean


Ours no longer look like marigolds. Unless you hang some plastic marigold flowers on them like @CrashMagnet was doing.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 18, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Ours no longer look like marigolds. Unless you hang some plastic marigold flowers on them like @CrashMagnet was doing.


I still don’t think they would pick up on it even in full flower. Did you ask your wife to sniff your freaks. Mine smell nothing like dead skunk


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I still don’t think they would pick up on it even in full flower. Did you ask your wife to sniff your freaks. Mine smell nothing like dead skunk


I have not asked her to smell a putrid skunk smell. I need to work up to that…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 19, 2022)

So having 5-9 plants in VA carries a $250 penalty, at least for the first offense, and in 2021, there were fewer than 2500 cannabis related arrests. Probably fewer this year due to increases in other, higher value crimes. 

I only found one news article about someone getting arrested for too many (52) plants and he will spend a grand total of 10 days in jail and pay $1000 (plus expensive legal fees), and NOT be charged with a felony. He also had more than 5 lbs of bud with more than a pound in his truck. 

Still can't figure out the possession side of things. More than an ounce is illegal, but you can give away up to an ounce. And if you grow one plant, you will very likely have far more than an ounce, especially at harvest time. So if the police get a warrant to look for illegal plants, it seems likely they will also search and find stored bud which is nearly impossible to keep under a pound, much less under an ounce. 

Even four or less plants is illegal unless they are labeled with grower's name and marked for personal use. 

Can't decide if the legislators are incompetent or evil. Probably both. Seems like they went out of their way to obfuscate the laws.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 19, 2022)

5-9 plants with a 250 penalty doesn’t seem to bad. I’ll have to look it up again but I thought it said more than an oz in public…
riding around with a pound in your truck would lead one to believe that you are not just growing it for yourself and to give to your friends. I wonder if they found the pound in his truck first, then searched his house….
I do wish the law was more clear on the amount of plants like in some states where they specify “in flower” or those with less tan 3% THC not counting. that’s the excuse I plan to give when I have my 42 clones rooting because when I went to the local grow store, they were selling clones and said that they could do so because of a loophole about plants with less than 3% THC like clones didn’t count. 
I think as long as you smoke at home or use it discreetly in public and don’t carry around a pound in your truck you will be fine. I went to check some friends plants yesterday at the beach. Every patio had four plants as far as I could see around me. It was crazy. I’m not use to weed being legal to smoke yet so I still treat it like it’s not I guess in my mind.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I still don’t think they would pick up on it even in full flower. Did you ask your wife to sniff your freaks. Mine smell nothing like dead skunkff my Freaks


If I asked my wife to sniff my freaks 
I'll be sleeping on the couch again


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 19, 2022)

I don’t trust Fogeys covid nose. Maybe he needed a shower when he smelled them last  my freaks smell like beautiful roses  so nobody sleeps on the couch here


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I don’t trust Fogeys covid nose. Maybe he needed a shower when he smelled them last  my freaks smell like beautiful roses  so nobody sleeps on the couch here


Well Im not smelling Foggy to see


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I still don’t think they would pick up on it even in full flower. Did you ask your wife to sniff your freaks. Mine smell nothing like dead skunk


She fell for that trick once. I don't think she'd fall for it the second time.....


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 19, 2022)

So my THC Bomb has two lower branches pollinated with Freak Show pollen, but it needs another couple of weeks before the seeds are mature. At the same time I'm getting serious bud rot on the rest of the plant. I don't really need the extra bud, but it hurts my feeling to see so much of it go to waste : )

So my question is how much of the plant can I harvest without killing the part growing the seeds?

The two lower branches and some of the bud rot. Yes, I saw the caterpillar in the second pic - would make a fun passion game: find the pest.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 19, 2022)

That Cattie caused your rot


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 19, 2022)

I chopped off probably 3/4 of my freak male. It has skipped a beat. Still looks healthy though castrated…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> That Cattie caused your rot


Just the one?


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 19, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Just the one?


Where there is one there are many


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 19, 2022)

But yes 1 Cattie can ruin a big bud in no time at all
The leaf rots where they chew on the small leafs and where they ****


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 19, 2022)

I doubt the bud rot is from the cattie tho.  I mean I’m sure he’s not helping and is leaving more chance to budrot but I saw a bunch of plants yesterday (around me and crash) most all had some bud rot on them. Some had other issues too but I think budrot took over our area this year.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I doubt the bud rot is from the cattie tho.  I mean I’m sure he’s not helping and is leaving more chance to budrot but I saw a bunch of plants yesterday (around me and crash) most all had some bud rot on them. Some had other issues too but I think budrot took over our area this year.


I have gotten it many times from Catties eating the bud heart and caused it.
It still needs to bad humidity for it to take hole on the damaged parts of plants, Research it


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 19, 2022)

They are notorious in Cali North for killing plants


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Where there is one there are many


When you hang your bud you will see more dropping to the floor unless you got lucky


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 19, 2022)

I went back out and searched the whole plant. The sun is going down, so I only found a couple. Both were curled up inside a section of bud rot. I will start searching diligently every afternoon. I think they are eating the stems connecting the buds, and it's more just dried out than actual rot.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 19, 2022)

Crash did you spray your plants with B.T. cat killer every 2 weeks?


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 19, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I went back out and searched the whole plant. The sun is going down, so I only found a couple. Both were curled up inside a section of bud rot. I will start searching diligently every afternoon. I think they are eating the stems connecting the buds, and it's more just dried out than actual rot.


Yes that is what they do they mine the bud and the dead parts will turn to rot if not cut out


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 19, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I went back out and searched the whole plant. The sun is going down, so I only found a couple. Both were curled up inside a section of bud rot. I will start searching diligently every afternoon. I think they are eating the stems connecting the buds, and it's more just dried out than actual rot.


Keep looking you will find them open the buds with finger carefully and they hide in them


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 19, 2022)

Gee look Old Roster actually knows  LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 19, 2022)

I carefully snipe the dead parts off and try and save as much bud that has not turn brown , sometimes we can save some


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 19, 2022)

I would say 100% the bud browning is caused by the Catties


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 19, 2022)

The buds are almost ready to harvest. I'm OK with doing it a little early. When it comes to weed I'm a real light weight.

I think I will start harvesting the damaged buds tomorrow. My caterpillar search turned up a ton of seeds I didn't mean for it to make. They are all mature, so they started before I exposed it to any pollen. It has to be from a neighbor. A bunch of them have already fallen to the ground, so I guess I will have my own volunteers next year.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 19, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> The buds are almost ready to harvest. I'm OK with doing it a little early. When it comes to weed I'm a real light weight.
> 
> I think I will start harvesting the damaged buds tomorrow. My caterpillar search turned up a ton of seeds I didn't mean for it to make. They are all mature, so they started before I exposed it to any pollen. It has to be from a neighbor. A bunch of them have already fallen to the ground, so I guess I will have my own volunteers next year.


You may see a few this yr LOL


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> You may see a few this yr LOL


You know I will rescue them...


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> You may see a few this yr LOL


If that branch has the mature seeds you need I would chop and see what the Cats have done and havest and save what you can.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> If that branch has the mature seeds you need I would chop and see what the Cats have done and havest and save what you can.


No, the branches I pollinated have mostly immature seeds. The mature ones are probably the stowaways.

Edit: Maybe freak show seeds mature as slow as freak show plants grow.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 21, 2022)

My plan now is to finish off the THC Bomb harvest ASAP, since the freak-bomb seeds appear more mature than I first thought. Then get rid of the male Supafreak and stealth fighter (which isn't stealth at all) and move the ABC plant into the grow/flower room with the CSM mother pant. That will leave me with two freak show seedlings and two CSM clones which will be in veg long before the others finish flowering. 

The seedlings will go live at my mother's in Va Beach where they will get far more experienced and talented care than they could ever get from me. Assuming one is a female, I'll self it there to get some seeds for the future. If they fit in my truck after I harvest the others, I'll bring them home, but probably not. With my mother tending them, they'll probably be 10' tall by then.

That will make my grows completely legal with no room for interpretation. Then my live in mental case can hide in the grow room next time a frightened neighbor calls 911, and I won't have to worry about joining her in the back of the cruiser : )

Think I will concentrate on CSM plants for the next few grows. They grow as fast as non mutants, and are still pretty non-weed looking while in veg.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 21, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> No, the branches I pollinated have mostly immature seeds. The mature ones are probably the stowaways.
> 
> Edit: Maybe freak show seeds mature as slow as freak show plants grow.


Remember the freakshow seeds looked immature when we got them. Maybe they are done?


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Remember the freakshow seeds looked immature when we got them. Maybe they are done?


I have had green seeds many times too, they grew out fine


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Remember the freakshow seeds looked immature when we got them. Maybe they are done?


I had forgotten. The rest of the plant gets chopped today! : )


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 21, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I had forgotten. The rest of the plant gets chopped today! : )


Meanwhile 600 or so miles north, my plants still have a few weeks to go…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 21, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Meanwhile 600 or so miles north, my plants still have a few weeks to go…


Mine could use another two weeks, but at the rate the inch worms are eating it, there would be nothing left to harvest by then.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 21, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I had forgotten. The rest of the plant gets chopped today! : )


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 21, 2022)

Chop day for the THC Bomb, except for the two lower branches.









After trying to cleanup the ones with bud rot I chopped last night I decided I didn't want to work that hard. I trashed about 30% of what was left, and most of what I trimmed last night. Still, there's a lot of bud left. I'm pretty happy overall, and now I can plan to beat the inch worms next year : )

This is about 75% of what I kept. The other 25% is already trimmed and in the dehydrator.  It's all going into butter, so I'm not real concerned about taste. Based on previous harvests, I think it's a little under a pound. Probably would have gotten two pounds without the inch worms.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 21, 2022)

I also finished cleaning and drying the surviving Caramelicious Auto. After digging out all the seeds I could probably climb the walls with these sticky fingers. Now I know Spider Man's secret...

Here are the seeds I got. I pollinated with a selfed Auto Animal Cookies plant, so I guess they are Auto Caramelicious Animal Cookies. Something like that. My wife made me count them, 126 seeds total.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 21, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Chop day for the THC Bomb, except for the two lower branches.
> 
> View attachment 309307
> View attachment 309308
> ...


lol. When I first started growing, I wouldn’t deep six much of anything. The longer I grew, the more flippant I got. Popcorn buds I used to manicure went into the trim pile. Then some popcorn wasn’t even worth the bother. It didn’t take you long to reach that point. When your cup runneth over, it becomes no big deal to spill some…


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 21, 2022)

126!

sounds like that wife unit of yours keeps you on your toes!


enjoy the harvest!


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 21, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> lol. When I first started growing, I wouldn’t deep six much of anything. The longer I grew, the more flippant I got. Popcorn buds I used to manicure went into the trim pile. Then some popcorn wasn’t even worth the bother. It didn’t take you long to reach that point. When your cup runneth over, it becomes no big deal to spill some…


My next grow, I'm cuttin' the top colas off of each plant and the rest is going in the hash-o-matic.


----------



## sharonp (Sep 21, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> So having 5-9 plants in VA carries a $250 penalty, at least for the first offense, and in 2021, there were fewer than 2500 cannabis related arrests. Probably fewer this year due to increases in other, higher value crimes.
> 
> I only found one news article about someone getting arrested for too many (52) plants and he will spend a grand total of 10 days in jail and pay $1000 (plus expensive legal fees), and NOT be charged with a felony. He also had more than 5 lbs of bud with more than a pound in his truck.
> 
> ...


I don't have mine labelled, but they are inside. They can't search your house without a warrant.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 21, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Chop day for the THC Bomb, except for the two lower branches.
> 
> View attachment 309307
> View attachment 309308
> ...


So how much do the inchworms weigh


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 23, 2022)

Finished trimming and drying the THC Bomb. In the process of decarbing it all. Dried it came in at barely half a pound. I thought it would be more, but I guess cutting out the rot I hadn't seen initially took its toll. There were quite a few seeds, but I didn't keep them. No way to know what pollen went where.

I also cut the last two branches off, the ones pollinated with freak show pollen, and set them to dry. I want to sprout a bunch of them and pick out the biggest that look like freak show. Then let them share the tent and pollinate so I get more seeds to repeat the process. Probably better ways to do it, but I haven't really read much about breeding techniques yet. I don't even qualify as a pollen chucker : )


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 23, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I don't even qualify as a pollen chucker : )


Maybe I don’t then either… I am not a breeder. Maybe a broadcaster? My neighbor has ‘heard’ my broadcasts I bet…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 24, 2022)

Collected this from the poor Auto Animal Cookies plant I sprayed with colloidal silver, then let die from neglect. Since they were already crispy dry, I just had to brush them into the screen and crush them with the plastic plant label. Didn't get much compared to a male, but more than I will ever need.

I already have tons of those seeds from a sale with free seeds, but I'm sure I will use the pollen on some auto or other. Hopefully I won't get the stuff on the whole plant like I suspect I did with the THC Bomb.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 24, 2022)

First treatment with AGrowLyte of some serious PM on flowers near their end of life. I used the mild concentration of 2:1 water to AGrowLyte, and I used a hand sprayer since the electrostatic one I bought doesn't work. Going to try to remember to spray them every day until it's gone or the flowers die. 

For a single "mild" treatment it did pretty well. The pics are before, while wet, and just after they dried. Where the PM was completely removed, the leaves still look wet but are dry. They were all shiny before the PM set in.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 25, 2022)

The PM was back this afternoon. Couldn't really tell where I had sprayed. Not sure if it's dead, but it's definitely still all over the leaves. I sprayed it again to see what happens. Anyway, it makes me think spraying bud rot won't make it any safer to smoke.

I made a couple of pounds of infused butter using 4 cups of ground decarbed bud. My wife immediately made me some brownies. I hope I can control my self and just eat one tonight...

The three mutants I have remaining are in the grow/bloom room which I switched to 12/12 last week. I can't see any of the damage I did forgetting to water the two in the back, the ABC and CSM plants. I planted the Stealth Fighter late, so it doesn't know what a bad plant owner I am.

The CSM leaves have always looked a bit shaggy, but the new leaves at the beginning of flower look pretty curled. Must be giving it too much nitrogen. Going to switch to the low N tomato nutes like I did with the THC Bomb and hopefully get that under control. They all get just water until Friday, though.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 25, 2022)

That ABC plant is crazy looking…

And the CSM looks like a tropical tree my step mother used to have. 


Stealth Fighter looks like it is cleverly disguised as a cannabis plant…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 25, 2022)

Maybe the AGrowLyte would help prevent PM with regular treatments prior to getting it but once you have it…you have it. I may try something next year as a preventative for it tho, just want it to be safe to use on the buds.

So I love the mutants. Looking forward to seeing them grow out. Did you lose the train wreck? I loved that plant. Is it the CSM plant? It looks similar


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 25, 2022)

Yep, I gotta admit that I'm in awe of Crashe's mutant circus.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 25, 2022)

Me too


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Maybe the AGrowLyte would help prevent PM with regular treatments prior to getting it but once you have it…you have it. I may try something next year as a preventative for it tho, just want it to be safe to use on the buds.
> 
> So I love the mutants. Looking forward to seeing them grow out. Did you lose the train wreck? I loved that plant. Is it the CSM plant? It looks similar


The multi colored auto? I got some seeds from it, pollinated it with an auto animal cookies plant that I sprayed with colloidal silver. I did lose the supafreak, though, since it was male.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 26, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> The multi colored auto? I got some seeds from it, pollinated it with an auto animal cookies plant that I sprayed with colloidal silver. I did lose the supafreak, though, since it was male.






This one from sometime back… what is this plant strain?


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 26, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Yep, I gotta admit that I'm in awe of Crashe's mutant circus.




me too!


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 309616
> 
> This one from sometime back… what is this plant strain?


That's Chain Saw Massacre : )


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> me too!


I think if crash was a zoologist, he would be seeking Bigfoot, the Loch Ness Monster and the Yeti. And he would breed them together…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 26, 2022)

Yes, that’s it, I thought it was called train wreck  that plant looks like a fern on my mommas coffee table


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 26, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I think if crash was a zoologist, he would be seeking Bigfoot, the Loch Ness Monster and the Yeti. And he would breed them together…


Yes crash is a mad scientist for sure with his ****** plants


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 26, 2022)

Weir-do is a bad word?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Weir-do is a bad word?


I thought that was an odd one too. The algorithm asterisked it out on me a while back…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Weir-do is a bad word?


Used to be an exclusive club, but now we let anyone in...


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 26, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I think if crash was a zoologist, he would be seeking Bigfoot, the Loch Ness Monster and the Yeti. And he would breed them together…


Buds of a Kind might be after you LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 26, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Used to be an exclusive club, but now we let anyone in...


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 30, 2022)

ABC just starting its flower stage. Any opinions on how much I should trim it? 

So far I've mostly just removed inner nodes and anything touching the dirt. The justification for pruning more has mostly been about getting light in which isn't as much of an issue with this thing. But I'm leaning toward cleaning up the first inch or two of every branch, about what I do with other plants. Just can't make up my mind.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 30, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> ABC just starting its flower stage. Any opinions on how much I should trim it?
> 
> So far I've mostly just removed inner nodes and anything touching the dirt. The justification for pruning more has mostly been about getting light in which isn't as much of an issue with this thing. But I'm leaning toward cleaning up the first inch or two of every branch, about what I do with other plants. Just can't make up my mind.
> 
> ...


What Parts do you smoke LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 30, 2022)

Talk about a trimming nightmare


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> What Parts do you smoke LOL


I dunno, I never grew one of these before : )


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 30, 2022)

All ready for the next DWC grow. Just four plants this time, but to stay legal I have to wait until I harvest the others. I stupidly started a bunch of Chainsaw Massacre clones, and they all rooted. I'm going to have to find them homes or toss them. What I really want to do, though, is put four of them in this thing and keep them vegging all winter.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 30, 2022)

Did you build that crash? That thing is amazing wow


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 30, 2022)

Whats the float do? Does it add water when it gets low?
Like those bubblers,, where did you get those?
How about you just explain the setup and parts and ill stop asking questions. 
Ive grown in DWCs before,,just never seen a setup like that. Mine was 5gallon buckets with the solution and a bubbler.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 30, 2022)

And those round things on the bottom maybe air diffusers?


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Did you build that crash? That thing is amazing wow


They're pretty easy to put together. Just need a couple of hole saws and a screwdriver. I made a mess of the first one with most of the hoses going through the top.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 30, 2022)

It looks very professional. I think you should market them


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Whats the float do? Does it add water when it gets low?


Right, I have a reservoir with a pump on a timer to run 10 minutes a day. Won't really need it until flower. 



SubmarineGirl said:


> And those round things on the bottom maybe air diffusers?


Air stones. I used cheap ones last time and they worked fine. I just had to epoxy hold downs to the bottom of the storage bin. This time I used heavier ones, so they shouldn't shift around much (I hope).


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 30, 2022)

Man that is one weird-looking plant. Ive never seen anything like it. Kinda cool.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> It looks very professional. I think you should market them


Crash’s prototypes look like what companies bring to market. Definitely professional looking.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes, that’s it, I thought it was called train wreck  that plant looks like a fern


Exactly my thoughts. They'd look at home in the clearing out in my back woods.


CrashMagnet said:


> Used to be an exclusive club, but now we let anyone in...


You guys wouldn't know we ird if Charlie Manson was eating Fruit Loops on yer front porch.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 1, 2022)

Found thrips on the stealth fighter. Decided to cull it now rather than deal with thrips in the flower room. I soaped the others in the grow room. The ones in the shop got spinosad and soap as well. I also added some pollen filters to the air intake and cranked up the vent fan. Now air only comes in through the pollen filter keeping the room slightly pressurized and blowing out everywhere else. Only two plants in there now, so I feel pretty confident I can keep any surviving thrips under control. 

Then I tossed all the CSM clones that had literally just started to root. Now I have to rescue two of them. My wife just told me one of her friend wants them. 

Also, I have one CSM clone and one ABC clone I sprayed with colloidal silver and put black buckets over. Should get enough pollen to grow plenty of feminized seeds. I have one other CSM clone and a couple of freak shows in veg going to my mother's house next week.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 2, 2022)

CSM is starting to look like weed, or at least its flowers are. Hope they thicken up some. I can see I will need to remove a lot more fan leaves soon.







ABC is flowering, but you have to look close to see the flowering parts. Going to let one of its clones grow indefinitely, at least through next summer, to see how big it can get, but I suspect it won't mater and tiny buds are all this thing will ever produce.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Yep, I gotta admit that I'm in awe of Crashe's mutant circus.


seen stuff like that in Star Wars ....


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 2, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> CSM is starting to look like weed, or at least its flowers are. Hope they thicken up some. I can see I will need to remove a lot more fan leaves soon.
> 
> View attachment 310081
> 
> ...


I read a couple of sites with info on ABC that said it is a low THC plant with small buds but an interesting terpene profile. For someone like me, this could be just what the doctor ordered. I would love to be able to smoke a whole joint a la my early years of smoking doob. The potentcy of todays bud makes that impossible for me. I don’t want to be blitzed. I like the taste of herb so this looks like a winner to me.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 2, 2022)

@oldfogey8 you should try mixing your stronger cannabis with mullein leaf. Just add the amount of weed even if just a couple hits worth to a joint of mullein leaf (you will need a grinder for the mullein…) then you can smoke the whole joint and enjoy the taste too. Mullein has a nice smooth taste too and claims it’s actually good for your lungs to smoke it (read that on the internet so it must be true) I make these “sissy smokes” for my girls that want to smoke weed but just want enough for the giggles and not the total experience 
found this, maybe worth a try for you. I think you would like them…

The Mullein Leaf comes from Europe and Asia. It is a stubby plant that has colorful flowers on its tall perennial stems. It has been one of the herbs known for centuries to relax the respiratory system when smoked. Also, it acts as a sedative and has diuretic qualities. Mullein Leaf has a smell similar to black tea. When you smoke it, you would think you were at a campfire because of its smoky smell. The flavors have an undertone of cedar. It is usually blended with marijuana as a base, giving users a smooth cannabis smokingexperience. The texture is fluffy like cotton and the stems are easy to pull apart or separate. When paired with marijuana, it is the ideal base for a good cannabis smoking blend that is best used with the sativa strain.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 2, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I read a couple of sites with info on ABC that said it is a low THC plant with small buds but an interesting terpene profile. For someone like me, this could be just what the doctor ordered. I would love to be able to smoke a whole joint a la my early years of smoking doob. The potentcy of todays bud makes that impossible for me. I don’t want to be blitzed. I like the taste of herb so this looks like a winner to me.


We should sed a team to recon and bring back intel .....


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 2, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I read a couple of sites with info on ABC that said it is a low THC plant with small buds but an interesting terpene profile. For someone like me, this could be just what the doctor ordered. I would love to be able to smoke a whole joint a la my early years of smoking doob. The potentcy of todays bud makes that impossible for me. I don’t want to be blitzed. I like the taste of herb so this looks like a winner to me.


I'll be sure to send you some feminized seeds when it's done...


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> @oldfogey8 you should try mixing your stronger cannabis with mullein leaf. Just add the amount of weed even if just a couple hits worth to a joint of mullein leaf (you will need a grinder for the mullein…) then you can smoke the whole joint and enjoy the taste too. Mullein has a nice smooth taste too and claims it’s actually good for your lungs to smoke it (read that on the internet so it must be true) I make these “sissy smokes” for my girls that want to smoke weed but just want enough for the giggles and not the total experience
> found this, maybe worth a try for you. I think you would like them…
> 
> The Mullein Leaf comes from Europe and Asia. It is a stubby plant that has colorful flowers on its tall perennial stems. It has been one of the herbs known for centuries to relax the respiratory system when smoked. Also, it acts as a sedative and has diuretic qualities. Mullein Leaf has a smell similar to black tea. When you smoke it, you would think you were at a campfire because of its smoky smell. The flavors have an undertone of cedar. It is usually blended with marijuana as a base, giving users a smooth cannabis smokingexperience. The texture is fluffy like cotton and the stems are easy to pull apart or separate. When paired with marijuana, it is the ideal base for a good cannabis smoking blend that is best used with the sativa strain.


I heard it makes you like collecting rocks ....


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 2, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I heard it makes you like collecting rocks ....


I must have smoked some then. I collect rocks for garden borders and my wife thinks I have rocks in my head…


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 2, 2022)

I really don’t smoke them as I need the real thing and then some at this point but the girls seem to like them. But they may make you like rocks too I couldn’t say but maybe


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 2, 2022)

Difference​What is the difference between people in Dubai and people in Abu Dhabi? People in Dubai don’t like the Flintstones, but people in Abu Dhabi do.
Sorry . couldn't help myself ....


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 2, 2022)

^^^Dad joke, but a good'un.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 2, 2022)

wow , this would make a great houseplant










almost looks like false aralia 











we like the cleome plant for cannabis camouflage


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> wow , this would make a great houseplant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. Crash should grow these to this size and sell them to guys looking for a great anniversary gift for their pot head wives . I think my grandma had one…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 2, 2022)

I'm still wondering how big it will get if I keep it in veg forever.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 2, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I'm still wondering how big it will get if I keep it in veg forever.


I like that idea. I may have to have one too as a houseplant. It’s beautiful


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 3, 2022)

Had to zoom in to show the micro buds, but they are there. Still waiting for the ones I'm spraying to start making pollen sacks.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 3, 2022)

Spent the last couple of hours looking at leaves through a magnifier. There was one (I think) thrip on the blooming CSM plant, so all the plants got another shot of soap spray. I looked at about 50 leaves on the ABC plant before giving up the search. Not that I'm taking chances, but if thrips manage to multiply on the CSM plant, it will be interesting to find out how resistant the ABC plant is.

The CSM plant also got heavily pruned. I took maybe half the large fan leaves to give the buds more light and reduce the area I need to scan for thrips. It still looks like a shaggy dog. Might have to prune more.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 5, 2022)

Spent most of last night in the shop scanning leaves for thrips. I didn't expect to find any, but needed a break from the insanity going on in the house. This time I scanned almost the entire ABC plant, and found no thrips and no thrip-looking leaf damage. The CSM plant had some thrip damage I didn't see the last time, but I didn't find any thrips on any leaves damaged or not. 

No thrip damage on either of the freak show plants in veg, and none on the CSM and ABC plants I'm selfing. The one CSM clone I kept has lots of thrip damage from before, but its 20 or so leaves were all thrip free. I'm feeling more confident I was able to stop them completely before they got out of control. Glad I only have a few plants to protect this time.

The soap spray I used made some of the leaves curl like they have too much nitrogen. Or maybe I managed to overfeed the vegging plants. Wouldn't be the first time : )  They all get tap water for the rest of the week. That and some spinosad spray just for added caution. I also dusted the pots with DE under the assumption the thrips were in the soil I reused from other pots that might have been outside. I had rinsed the reused soil, but maybe not enough.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 7, 2022)

Just looking for opinions... This is a Sunset Sherbet Auto my friend is growing. She has more plants, but this one is having some trouble. At first glance I think it needs more light and some cal-mag. I would also remove the yellow leaves and clean up the lower branches. I don't know what she feeds them or how much light they get.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 7, 2022)

Here are the two freak show plants I'm supposed to be moving to my mother's house, but haven't had the chance. I have the light dimmed some, so they are stretching a lot more than that first one. I tried some added nutes a couple of weeks ago and got a lot of tip burn on the back one. So for now they just get water.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 7, 2022)

Pretty stretchy for sure. Probably more light would help but the stretch is probably done at this point. I would also remove some leaves from the interior to promote more airflow.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 7, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Here are the two freak show plants I'm supposed to be moving to my mother's house, but haven't had the chance. I have the light dimmed some, so they are stretching a lot more than that first one. I tried some added nutes a couple of weeks ago and got a lot of tip burn on the back one. So for now they just get water.
> 
> View attachment 310415


All 3 of mine have nute burn. I have been giving them more than nutes than I normally would but I was hoping to encourage faster growth(nope!). I think I overshot my goal…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 7, 2022)

Update on the ABC plant. The little bit of stretching it did when I flipped it seems to have stopped. The buds have filled out a little, but not as much as I was hoping.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 7, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Update on the ABC plant. The little bit of stretching it did when I flipped it seems to have stopped. The buds have filled out a little, but not as much as I was hoping.
> 
> View attachment 310417
> 
> View attachment 310418


Looks like one of my neighbors plants he has goin in the backyard. All his buds are tiny but I don’t think his are due to genetics(well, maybe his genetics-he is a dimwit)…

What I have seen of ABC, those look about par for the course…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 7, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> All 3 of mine have nute burn. I have been giving them more than nutes than I normally would but I was hoping to encourage faster growth(nope!). I think I overshot my goal…


Yeah, they don't seem to grow any faster with extra light or nutes. It sure is easy to burn them, though.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 7, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Looks like one of my neighbors plants he has goin in the backyard. All his buds are tiny but I don’t think his are due to genetics(well, maybe his genetics-he is a dimwit)…
> 
> What I have seen of ABC, those look about par for the course…


I dunno, I might be a dimwit as well. That would explain a lot : )


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 7, 2022)

Here is the poor CSM clone I'm selfing. It has only been about a week since I flipped it, and it's already showing pollen sacks. The ABC plant I'm doing the same with hasn't started flowering yet.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 7, 2022)

Finally, update on the house plant, I mean CSM plant. I'm keeping some of the lower side branches so I have something to pollinate that won't slow down the harvest. I figure I'll just cut them off and dig out the seeds after they dry.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 7, 2022)

Well it doesn’t look as much like a houseplant now but look at those pretty buds  save me a couple seeds crash. I want a grandma plant too


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 7, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I dunno, I might be a dimwit as well. That would explain a lot : )


My neighbor was always a doofus. He is the kid that would roll around in poison ivy because he wasn’t allergic to it and then try to touch other kids that were(including my kids)…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 12, 2022)

Chainsaw Massacre is filling out some, but not as much as I would like. Leaves are showing some deficiencies. I have been using about half the nutes I used in previous grows with feedings happening only once a week. Going to switch back to twice a week feedings, but with a little lower nute concentration.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 12, 2022)

ABC is looking better as well. I will have all the popcorn buds I care to trim on harvest day, I'm sure. Its clone is under a black bucket and showing some pollen sacks finally. Should have plenty of seeds for anyone who wants them. Personally, with a limit of four plants in my state, this thing is pretty but a huge waste of time.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2022)

Lots of Bud sites.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 12, 2022)

Looks good crash. Love those unusual buds


----------



## Weedy (Oct 12, 2022)

this 'ABC' plant is incredible, unusual for sure; wondering what could be the taste of this    Hope you'll tell about


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 15, 2022)

Kind of a slow week for growing. Here are the two freak show plants I'm hoping includes at least one female. They have stretched out a little since I moved them from the TS3000 to the TS2000. And no, I haven't hit a single plant with a dart yet.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 15, 2022)

Waiting for the selfed plants to start opening pollen sacks. Not much to report. I know I will be waiting 3-5 weeks after pollination, so I'm not even checking trichomes on the CSM and ABC plants in bloom. 

Instead I spent the day putting together a stand for a metal lathe 
in storage I converted to CNC in the 90's. It needs a new computer, but everything else looks in good shape. I've had to invent a lathe-free work around for countless projects over the years. It will be nice to get it setup again.

Here's the start of the stand. It's overbuilt, but the old stand used to flex and twist with weather changes. The new table cost less than one ruined rifle barrel, a lot less actually : )

Table top...





And four legs...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 15, 2022)

Wow, that’s really nice crash. You are talented.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 15, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Wow, that’s really nice crash. You are talented.


Ha, not really. I just have a lot of toys. It's how I stay sane writing software 40+ hours a week.


----------



## boo (Oct 15, 2022)

that looks pretty should much do the job crash, pretty stout piece of lumber...a good penetrating sealer should keep it that way forever...


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 16, 2022)

boo said:


> that looks pretty should much do the job crash, pretty stout piece of lumber...a good penetrating sealer should keep it that way forever...


I'm on the fence between sealant and epoxy. I'm not sure how something like polyurethane will hold up to the coolant I sometimes use with the lathe.


----------



## boo (Oct 16, 2022)

I spent over 35 years in the coatings industry so this next comment should be given a little credence. Never use epoxy on wood because if there is a crack and moisture intrudes epoxy will buckle off. Use multiple coats of polyurethane and thin the first coat down 50% so it will absorb into the wood fibers. The subsequent coats should be applied at full body strength after sanding…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 16, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I'm on the fence between sealant and epoxy. I'm not sure how something like polyurethane will hold up to the coolant I sometimes use with the lathe.


That a metal lathe? With CNC?  That must be fun. I love a lathe. What kind of projects to you make?


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 16, 2022)

Now you have her all excited  LOL
OOOH  The gleam of that gun metal CNC machine LOL


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Now you have her all excited  LOL
> OOOH  The gleam of that gun metal CNC machine LOL


I love the smell of that coolant spilling over the metal and watching those metal shavings spin off the bar stock.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That a metal lathe? With CNC?  That must be fun. I love a lathe. What kind of projects to you make?


Usually small things like bushings and screws, etc. Most complicated part was a crank shaft for a scale V8 engine a friend was building. I originally bought it just to machine the ball screws for the mill I was converting.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 16, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Usually small things like bushings and screws, etc. Most complicated part was a crank shaft for a scale V8 engine a friend was building. I originally bought it just to machine the ball screws for the mill I was converting.


Well I know that crank what was no easy peezy thing. I can only make simple things like bushings or take off a skim cut …. I’m an outside machinist by trade but have taken the wheel on a simple jobs whenever I got the chance.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Well I know that crank what was no easy peezy thing. I can only make simple things like bushings or take off a skim cut …. I’m an outside machinist by trade but have taken the wheel on a simple jobs whenever I got the chance.


Yep I knew you were a reg ole Rosey




Cool that you know how to work tools


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Yep I knew you were a reg ole Rosey
> View attachment 311210
> 
> Cool that you know how to work tools


She’s on my wall. I love her


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 16, 2022)

hA i KNEW IT
You go girl


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Well I know that crank what was no easy peezy thing. I can only make simple things like bushings or take off a skim cut …. I’m an outside machinist by trade but have taken the wheel on a simple jobs whenever I got the chance.


I think I ruined the first 5 or 6 cranks before I got it right. The jig I made to hold it with the correct offsets kept slipping. 

I did some machining in the 80's for a company that refurbished train axles and wheel... some valves and such. It was mostly just moving the parts in and out of the machines. They were all preset to do the same part over and over, and all we did was mount each part and press go : )


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 16, 2022)

I’ve done a lot of shipboard machining with boring bars and such valve seats and hand machining on casing covers etc.  manufacturing a crank shaft would be totally out of my realm. You are one smart cookie and CNC too wow!


----------



## boo (Oct 16, 2022)

a CNC is way beyond my wheelhouse, I'm self taught in every skill I have but at my age learning computer programing for a part isn't feasable...I build cars from the ground up, engines and all with hand gapped components but I don't have the patience to make the parts...good on you crash...


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 16, 2022)

boo said:


> a CNC is way beyond my wheelhouse, I'm self taught in every skill I have but at my age learning computer programing for a part isn't feasable...I build cars from the ground up, engines and all with hand gapped components but I don't have the patience to make the parts...good on you crash...


My cad skills are abysmal, but the software has wizards to make basic parts. You just fill in the blanks with the correct sizes, feeds and speeds.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> She’s on my wall. I love her View attachment 311213


Ahh, Rosie the riveter. Remember that poster well.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 16, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> My cad skills are abysmal, but the software has wizards to make basic parts. You just fill in the blanks with the correct sizes, feeds and speeds.


Just because you use words like abysmal I’m sure you can push them buttons and make something beautiful. Love watching those CNC do their thing. It was a bit past my old school machining but the some of the kids behind me were awesome at machining/toolmaking…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 17, 2022)

I haven’t used CAD/CAM in years(like since the 80’s) so I am sure it has come a long way. I worked in glass though, not metal. One of the owners of a company I worked for wanted to make a leaded glass putter head. It was a pretty cool project and the putter looked really slick(he got his hands on a mechanical drawing of a Ping putter and told me he wanted one just like it). About 20 years later, I used a system that would finish an optic to better than lambda/20 just based off of interferometer data of the lenses surface with no input from me, the optician. It used cerium oxide mixed with ferro-magnetic fluid as the ‘cutting’ tool. That took the skill out of the equation for sure.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 17, 2022)

Waiting for polyurethane to dry... still have to make/buy some drawers for the thing. Still need a new PC for the things as well, now that I think about it. 

Back to blooming plants...

CSM has some yellowing leaves, but I'm used to it being a lot worse in late flower. Usually by now some of the sugar leaves are looking pretty crispy. So I may have overcome my impulse to overfeed at the end. 

Also, any thrip damage on the lower leaves is old. I'm pretty sure I killed them all with daily soap sprays when I first spotted them, but there are also 5 or 6 little jumping spiders hanging out in the grow room and moving between both plants. I have a few on the freak show plants as well. I hope they got to eat a few thrips.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 21, 2022)

The selfed CSM and ABC plants have lots of pollen sacks, but so far none of the ones that have opened have had any detectable pollen. I'm going to take a lower branch off one and leave it in the food dehydrator for a few hours before opening the pollen sacks. Maybe the moisture in the sacks is sticking to the little bit of pollen they contain?

The spots on the leaves are sawdust, not pollen unfortunately.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 21, 2022)

Oh, speaking of sawdust here's the lathe stand more or less complete. Once the drawers are added and the lathe and enclosure installed there won't be much of it visible.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 21, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Oh, speaking of sawdust here's the lathe stand more or less complete. Once the drawers are added and the lathe and enclosure installed there won't be much of it visible.
> 
> View attachment 311600


That’s really nice crash


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 22, 2022)

Can't figure out these plants I sprayed with colloidal silver. They have pollen sacks, but there's nothing in them. Am I not feeding them enough? I could definitely up the potassium and phosphorous. I'm running out of time, though. I guess worse case is I pollinate the next set of CSM and ABC plants, and just harvest these as is <sigh>


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 22, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Can't figure out these plants I sprayed with colloidal silver. They have pollen sacks, but there's nothing in them. Am I not feeding them enough? I could definitely up the potassium and phosphorous. I'm running out of time, though. I guess worse case is I pollinate the next set of CSM and ABC plants, and just harvest these as is <sigh>


have you done it before crash with no problems?


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> have you done it before crash with no problems?


Twice before. I got a lot less pollen than from a male plant, but there was enough to collect and pollinate other plants. I'm wondering if I just didn't dry them out enough and the little bit of pollen in the pollen sacks got wet when I crushed the sacks.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 23, 2022)

Weekly update...  CSM is still growing. I had to raise the lights again last week. Some of its trichomes are amber as well, which means I'm probably not going to have time to pollinate it. I have a clone growing I will pollinate later with whatever pollen I manage to get from the selfed CSM. Same goes for the ABC plant as well.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 23, 2022)

ABC is really starting to fill out, and the lower buds are almost as big as the top buds. Trichomes are still very clear, so this one has a at least a month left. Maybe I will have some pollen ready in time to grow some seeds.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 23, 2022)

I look forward to the weekly News of the Weird. I am an oddball myself so I feel at home seeing plant oddities.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 23, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> ABC is really starting to fill out, and the lower buds are almost as big as the top buds. Trichomes are still very clear, so this one has a at least a month left. Maybe I will have some pollen ready in time to grow some seeds.
> 
> View attachment 311774
> 
> View attachment 311775


Wooh   How long has it been in flower mood Wicked Cool for sure


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Wooh   How long has it been in flower mood Wicked Cool for sure


Now that I think about it, it's only been 5-6 weeks since I flipped it. The CSM is at 8 or 9 weeks.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 23, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I look forward to the weekly News of the Weird. I am an oddball myself so I feel at home seeing plant oddities.


Me too


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 24, 2022)

Not much to report. There were a couple of pollen sacks open on the selfed CSM this afternoon. I'm hoping that's a good sign and I will soon be collecting lots of pollen from those plants. Even a little pollen would be nice at this point. 

Here's the lathe stand with drawers added. I was too cheap to buy handles or face plates after spending $70 on drawer slides. Just made everything from scrap. Oh well, at least I now have more drawers to hide junk in. If I get really ambitious I will give them all a polyurethane coat.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 24, 2022)

That looks great crash. Wish I had your skilz


----------



## boo (Oct 24, 2022)

if you don't seal that pretty wood now you'll wish you did...nice work crash, not just your average stoner...


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 26, 2022)

Started collecting a little pollen from the selfed CSM today and decided to check the trichomes on the mother plant - after I used the tiny bit of pollen I got. I think I will use the rest of the pollen on the clone when I flip it later this year. The mother plant looks almost past harvest time.






The ABC plant still has 4+ weeks to go, so I'm drying the selfed ABC now hoping to get some pollen this weekend.


----------



## boo (Oct 26, 2022)

did you seal the drawers...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 26, 2022)

boo said:


> did you seal the drawers...


He’s probably doing that now after putting a beautiful cherry stain


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 27, 2022)

boo said:


> did you seal the drawers...


I sealed them, then didn't like the rough texture and had to sand them. They will get a second coat tonight : )


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 27, 2022)

@boo you kept our crash up all night doing it right the first time


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 27, 2022)

Chop day for the chainsaw massacre. Still waiting for the drawers to dry, so I had to find something else to do : ) 

I did move the selfed ABC clone into the flower room with its mother plant. They seem to like each other... Hopefully, I will get some pollination without having to work too hard collecting pollen. I will save whatever is there, of course, but so far it has been pretty light.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 27, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Chop day for the chainsaw massacre. Still waiting for the drawers to dry, so I had to find something else to do : )
> 
> I did move the selfed ABC clone into the flower room with its mother plant. They seem to like each other... Hopefully, I will get some pollination without having to work too hard collecting pollen. I will save whatever is there, of course, but so far it has been pretty light.
> 
> ...


Nice crash


----------



## boo (Oct 27, 2022)

great crop crash, made me smile to see the drawers out...


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 28, 2022)

Finally got a tiny amount of pollen from the selfed CSM clone. I haven't chopped the plant yet, so I'm sure I will get more, but I did manage to get a little over 0.1ml. That's enough for lots of seeds. I'm going to flip the CSM clone as soon as the ABC and pollinating clone are out of the flower room.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 28, 2022)

Here are the other four plants I was supposed to take to my mother's house and never did. The two freak shows are as thick and bushy as the first one. My plan now is to make clones from one of the freak show plants, assuming one of them is female, and grow them in the DWC to see how big they can get. The CSM clone in the back is re-vegging for some reason. I don't know when it tried to flower, but probably after I potted it and put it under the 18/6 grow lights instead of the 24/0 shop light. The ABC clone is still fine, though.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 28, 2022)

Can you say...Cool Crop Crash.... 10 times real fast.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 29, 2022)

I was digging through my box of seeds to find some for a fellow grower tonight, and noticed the bag of seeds I'm calling freak-bomb were covered with some fuzzy mold of some kind. I cleaned them off with some Agrowlyte and water which took care of it. If I sprout any of these am I going to get a pre-infected plant? Will they even still sprout??


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 29, 2022)

I let my seeds dry out for a while before storing them(maybe a month more or less). My thought is the husk is pretty protective of the embryo and the myco-what-ever on the outside shouldn’t affect the plants. Just a gut feeling though.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 30, 2022)

I've had that on some tomato seeds before and it didn't stop them from growing.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 30, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I was digging through my box of seeds to find some for a fellow grower tonight, and noticed the bag of seeds I'm calling freak-bomb were covered with some fuzzy mold of some kind. I cleaned them off with some Agrowlyte and water which took care of it. If I sprout any of these am I going to get a pre-infected plant? Will they even still sprout??


I think as long as the outside shell is still hard, if they germinate they will be fine. May not germinate tho


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 30, 2022)

I discovered I'm only getting pollen from the pollen sacks that fall off when I brush them with a small acid brush. I collect those into my screen and stir them around for a couple of minutes. That gives me the purest pollen. Then I stick all the loose pollen sacks into the food dehydrator for a couple of hours at 110 deg F, and repeat the process which produces about double the pollen but with some added plant mater I can't screen out. 

I have lots of CSM pollen now, but the ABC pollen sacks aren't producing much even with the improved method above. What little I'm getting immediately gets put on the ABC flowering plant. It still has mostly clear trichomes, and no amber, so I think I have plenty of time to pollinate more of it. 

The thing is full of buds, just not very big buds. There's nothing on it resembling sugar leaves, so it might end up being easy to trim each bud, but there are so many of them...


----------



## CrashMagnet (Nov 2, 2022)

Don't know what's happening with this house, I mean CSM, plant. It's a clone from the one I just harvested, and I'm hoping to pollinate some or all of the buds as soon as my ABC plant is done. I'm waiting to avoid cross pollination, but this one is already trying to flower under 18/6 lighting. I must have caused it by cloning it under 24/7 lighting before moving it to brighter lights at 18/6. 

I only care about getting seeds from it without wondering if it was CSM or ABC pollen. I just might hang a light in my attic for the short term. Not ideal temperatures, but good enough for growing seeds probably.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Nov 2, 2022)

The two freak show plants. I'm convinced the tall one is female, but still not 100% sure. Still waiting for the clones to take root so I can flip them and find out.


----------



## Gaia's Girl (Nov 2, 2022)

Hi Crash, the one time that I reversed a female to gather pollen, as soon as the sacs started to open I cut off the stems that had pollen sacs and placed them upside down in a brown paper bag, then folded the top closed. I left them there to dry, then crushed them against my trim bin screen to obtain the pollen. Like you, I didn't get a huge amount, but I cut it with flour and had enough to completely pollinate the seed mother, with some left over to freeze. I did a 1:4 ratio of pollen to flour, but I've heard that others do a 1:10 or even 1:100 ratio and it apparently still works at that diluted concentration. Lovely Freaks, by the way!


----------



## CrashMagnet (Nov 2, 2022)

Gaia's Girl said:


> Hi Crash, the one time that I reversed a female to gather pollen, as soon as the sacs started to open I cut off the stems that had pollen sacs and placed them upside down in a brown paper bag, then folded the top closed. I left them there to dry, then crushed them against my trim bin screen to obtain the pollen. Like you, I didn't get a huge amount, but I cut it with flour and had enough to completely pollinate the seed mother, with some left over to freeze. I did a 1:4 ratio of pollen to flour, but I've heard that others do a 1:10 or even 1:100 ratio and it apparently still works at that diluted concentration. Lovely Freaks, by the way!


I hadn't read about using flower to cut the pollen. I will try that with my last set of pollen sacks from the ABC plant. The flowering mother plant is hopefully already making some seeds from the trace amounts I used on it.

I ended up with a ton of CSM pollen just drying and crushing the pollen sacks in the screen. I doubt I will use very much on the clone I want to pollinate. Maybe I'll use some on the freakshow plant to see what happens : )


----------



## Gaia's Girl (Nov 2, 2022)

The flour is to both extend the amount of pollen and to keep it dehydrated, I think. I took some regular baking flour and spread it on some parchment paper and cooked it in the oven @ 200F for 35 minutes. I'm assuming this is to drive off any moisture, or maybe it's to get rid of anything hanging out in the flour, who knows? I then added it to the pollen before spreading it on the buds, and got a substantial number of seeds (hundreds!) so I know that it works well. I believe some folks use those silica gel desiccant balls, but I was afraid that the pollen would stick to them. If you have pollen left over, definitely freeze it for another time


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 2, 2022)

Gaia's Girl said:


> Hi Crash, the one time that I reversed a female to gather pollen, as soon as the sacs started to open I cut off the stems that had pollen sacs and placed them upside down in a brown paper bag, then folded the top closed. I left them there to dry, then crushed them against my trim bin screen to obtain the pollen. Like you, I didn't get a huge amount, but I cut it with flour and had enough to completely pollinate the seed mother, with some left over to freeze. I did a 1:4 ratio of pollen to flour, but I've heard that others do a 1:10 or even 1:100 ratio and it apparently still works at that diluted concentration. Lovely Freaks, by the way!


No sure How did you reverse a female to get a male?
OK now the joke

Was it a Trans Plant?


----------



## CrashMagnet (Nov 6, 2022)

So my wife wants to use one of my freak shows as a Christmas tree. We usually get a 7' or taller real tree, but we are being lazy (and cheap) this year. The question is how long can I have this in the living room with very little light before it dies? I could probably get a grow light of some kind in there, but not for 18 hours a day.

Of course if one turns out to be male, I won't really care. Just have to wait long enough for it to still look nice on Christmas. If it's female I would want it to recover after Christmas, grow all winter actually. My clones are just starting to grow roots, so I should know before time to setup a tree next month.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 6, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> So my wife wants to use one of my freak shows as a Christmas tree. We usually get a 7' or taller real tree, but we are being lazy (and cheap) this year. The question is how long can I have this in the living room with very little light before it dies? I could probably get a grow light of some kind in there, but not for 18 hours a day.
> 
> Of course if one turns out to be male, I won't really care. Just have to wait long enough for it to still look nice on Christmas. If it's female I would want it to recover after Christmas, grow all winter actually. My clones are just starting to grow roots, so I should know before time to setup a tree next month.


The grow light could be like the star that tops a lot of Christmas trees…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 6, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> So my wife wants to use one of my freak shows as a Christmas tree. We usually get a 7' or taller real tree, but we are being lazy (and cheap) this year. The question is how long can I have this in the living room with very little light before it dies? I could probably get a grow light of some kind in there, but not for 18 hours a day.
> 
> Of course if one turns out to be male, I won't really care. Just have to wait long enough for it to still look nice on Christmas. If it's female I would want it to recover after Christmas, grow all winter actually. My clones are just starting to grow roots, so I should know before time to setup a tree next month.


I agree tho it would be an awesome Christmas tree. You can do like the Walton’s did and put it up on Christmas Eve and take it down a day or so after Christmas.


----------



## Gaia's Girl (Nov 6, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> So my wife wants to use one of my freak shows as a Christmas tree. We usually get a 7' or taller real tree, but we are being lazy (and cheap) this year. The question is how long can I have this in the living room with very little light before it dies? I could probably get a grow light of some kind in there, but not for 18 hours a day.
> 
> Of course if one turns out to be male, I won't really care. Just have to wait long enough for it to still look nice on Christmas. If it's female I would want it to recover after Christmas, grow all winter actually. My clones are just starting to grow roots, so I should know before time to setup a tree next month.


Definitely do it! I agree with OF that you could have a nice "shining star" above it for lighting. I wonder if a T5 would be enough?


----------



## CrashMagnet (Nov 6, 2022)

Gaia's Girl said:


> Definitely do it! I agree with OF that you could have a nice "shining star" above it for lighting. I wonder if a T5 would be enough?


Well, someone would have to talk her into the lighting part : )  A single T5 is about 10% of the total the plant normally sits under, but maybe it will be better focused?

I'm still holding out for a male I won't have to worry about. It's ultimate destination would be the same as any Christmas tree, the curb...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 6, 2022)

you could use this for lights


----------



## CrashMagnet (Nov 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> you could use this for lightsView attachment 312763


They're pretty enough. She might go for it. I hadn't thought of LED strips.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 6, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> They're pretty enough. She might go for it. I hadn't thought of LED strips.


This should be in the remake of Christmas Story. Freakshow seeds delivered as a Major Award marked in Italian as ‘Fragile’. 

The snap of a few sparks, a quick whiff of ozone and the lamp blazed forth in unparalleled glory.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> you could use this for lightsView attachment 312763


Perfect for side lighting.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Nov 8, 2022)

I setup my 32x32x60 tent in the shop's attic last night. I had the portable AC from the shop stored up there as well and stuck it in the tent. The 5" hose barely fits through the supposed 4" vent. Not much room left in the tent, but it sure gets cold in there quick! I need to add a second vent fan to keep the AC from sucking in the sides of the tent. If I got inside and zipped it up then turned on the AC, I bet my ears would pop : )

As soon as I get a light hung and a carbon filter on the AC exhaust I'm going to flip the CSM plant and pollinate it. It can flower all winter if it wants, as long as it makes some seeds.

---

The Christmas freak show tree is a done deal, I think. We might decorate it in the shop, then move it into the house a day or two before Christmas, sooner if it's male. I really like the idea of placing it in the window where it can be seen "from public access". 

The two freak show clones finally have roots sticking through the grow plugs. Should be ready for pots by the weekend. They will go straight into the flower room in little 1 gallon pots. With luck I will know if they are male or female before the end of the month.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## pute (Nov 8, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> The grow light could be like the star that tops a lot of Christmas trees…


Bwahahaha


----------



## CrashMagnet (Nov 9, 2022)

Ordered some miniature ornaments and light stings. I'm pretty sure one of the freak shows is a male, so I'm not planning on adding a grow light. If they're both female, I have a grow-flood light I can use for the short time it's in the house. I was a little depressed about not having a tree this year, but I'm actually getting a little excited about decorating the little freak show plants. Weird, I know...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 9, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Ordered some miniature ornaments and light stings. I'm pretty sure one of the freak shows is a male, so I'm not planning on adding a grow light. If they're both female, I have a grow-flood light I can use for the short time it's in the house. I was a little depressed about not having a tree this year, but I'm actually getting a little excited about decorating the little freak show plants. Weird, I know...


I would expect to see a freak Christmas tree at your place crash. Good luck and can’t wait to see it


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 9, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Ordered some miniature ornaments and light stings. I'm pretty sure one of the freak shows is a male, so I'm not planning on adding a grow light. If they're both female, I have a grow-flood light I can use for the short time it's in the house. I was a little depressed about not having a tree this year, but I'm actually getting a little excited about decorating the little freak show plants. Weird, I know...


You could make little ornaments out of some of your ABC buds. The twinkling trichomes will add a festive holiday mood and a welcome treat for Santa…

-Martha old fogey Stuart


----------



## CrashMagnet (Nov 9, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> You could make little ornaments out of some of your ABC buds. The twinkling trichomes will add a festive holiday mood and a welcome treat for Santa…
> 
> -Martha old fogey Stuart


I like that idea. I have lots of polyurethane left over to cover a few buds. Have to check them for seeds first, though...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 9, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I like that idea. I have lots of polyurethane left over to cover a few buds. Have to check them for seeds first, though...


Martha knows her arts and crafts…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 9, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Martha knows her arts and crafts…


Yes he does


----------



## CrashMagnet (Nov 12, 2022)

The flowering ABC plant is still doing well. Still no amber trichomes - or visible seeds for that mater. I hope the pace picks up and I can harvest before January. It has company now, the two freak show clones and three autos (Caramelicious Animal Cookies Purple) I'm starting as presents.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Nov 12, 2022)

I screwed up and let the two freak show plants run out of water. They're growing so fast lately I have to water almost every day. Maybe I should move to 10 gallon pots. Still waiting for the clones to show sex, so I can pick which one of these gets to be a Christmas tree : )


----------



## CrashMagnet (Nov 12, 2022)

ABC clone I want to keep as a mother plant, and the CSM clone in full reveg mode. Can't wait to see what it does when I flip it and start pollinating the buds. Going to pollinate the whole plant this time.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Nov 12, 2022)

Oops, I forgot the ABC pic...


----------



## pute (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 12, 2022)

Those ABC buds are starting to look like proper buds and the Freaks look none worse for the wear. 

Found these in a catalog today…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Nov 12, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Those ABC buds are starting to look like proper buds and the Freaks look none worse for the wear.
> 
> Found these in a catalog today…
> View attachment 313060


I bought some miniature ornaments from Amazon...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 12, 2022)

I hope you enter it in the December BOTM. I can’t wait to see it all decorated


----------



## CrashMagnet (Nov 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I hope you enter it in the December BOTM. I can’t wait to see it all decorated


The whole "tree"??


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 13, 2022)

I know it’s called BOTM but I’ve seen the whole tree entered before. If the lighting and Christmas spirit is just right, the grinches here may vote for it


----------



## CrashMagnet (Nov 16, 2022)

My two clones just won't declare their sex...  They keep checking that box, you know, "I prefer not to say". It occurs to me that even though the last 5 freak show or supa freak seeds were male, there's still a 25% chance both these plants are also male. What are the odds of getting 7 male seeds in a row?? I have ta look on the bright side. We're going to have two freak show Christmas trees this year! : )


----------



## CrashMagnet (Nov 17, 2022)

Here are the two clones. They both look like males to me. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## CrashMagnet (Nov 17, 2022)

ABC buds get thicker every day, seems like. Still no amber, but I have spotted some seeds finally. There should be a lot more seeds, though. Maybe drying the pollen sacks in the food dehydrator wasn't such a good idea : )


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 17, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Here are the two clones. They both look like males to me. Can anyone confirm?
> 
> View attachment 313379
> 
> View attachment 313380


This was pictures of my male freak. If it helps…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 17, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Here are the two clones. They both look like males to me. Can anyone confirm?
> 
> View attachment 313379
> 
> View attachment 313380


I can’t tell from the pics. I went back and looked at my thread but that didn’t help. Mine were hard to tell what they were until they weren’t. Sorry. That isn’t helpful at all…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Nov 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> This was pictures of my male freak. If it helps…View attachment 313383
> 
> View attachment 313384


A little further developed than mine, but the flower parts sure look the same. I guess I can wait another week to be certain.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Nov 17, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I can’t tell from the pics. I went back and looked at my thread but that didn’t help. Mine were hard to tell what they were until they weren’t. Sorry. That isn’t helpful at all…


It's helpful to know I'm not the only one who had trouble with them. Maybe they suspect what will happen to them if I find out what they are, and are trying to hide it : )


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 17, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> It's helpful to know I'm not the only one who had trouble with them. Maybe they suspect what will happen to them if I find out what they are, and are trying to hide it : )


They are suspicious for sure. As long as they don’t sass me though, I give them food and water…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 17, 2022)

I think the freaks like to be identified as he/she for a while


----------



## CrashMagnet (Nov 20, 2022)

Both males. Think I'll wait until spring before trying another freak show grow. Considering an ABC grow in the DWC next. That's pending a smoke taste test when the current ABC gets harvested. Have to decide if I need any more freak show pollen...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 20, 2022)

Shucks Crash, dumb luck I guess. They look male to me too. I guess I was lucky. Gonna start 6 in the spring in hope of two girls…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Nov 28, 2022)

Over the weekend I decided to add the CSM plant to the flower room. I figured I had already pollinated the ABC which would be finished before it was time to pollinate the CSM.  






But today I discover this on the ABC plant...






I'm 99% sure those are NOT seeds. It does have some seeds, but those pods in the image are pollen sacks. The thing went full hermi on me. Never saw one amber trichome, but I'm going to harvest it tomorrow and see how it smokes. Hopefully, I will get some useful seeds from earlier pollination, hermi genetics or not : )

The poor CSM clone has been revegging since I took it out of the seedling tray and changed the lighting from 24/7 to 18/6. It's going to need a haircut real soon. No reason to keep all those fan leaves at this point. They will just interfere with pollination.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 28, 2022)

It looks like ABC is sativa dominant. I have had sativa dominant plants that didn’t amber up on me at all. The Freaks didn’t really get much amber. There is something called rodelization where a plant, as a last ditch effort to reproduce, throws up some male flowers and self pollinates. Maybe that has happened?

BTW - I know I would smoke that bud.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Nov 28, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> It looks like ABC is sativa dominant. I have had sativa dominant plants that didn’t amber up on me at all. The Freaks didn’t really get much amber. There is something called rodelization where a plant, as a last ditch effort to reproduce, throws up some male flowers and self pollinates. Maybe that has happened?
> 
> BTW - I know I would smoke that bud.


It looks like it started budding at the end of September. That's only 8-9 weeks. Most likely my light leaky flower room caused it. Strange that it waited until the end, though. I'm considering putting it back with the vegging plants to see what happens, but I'm worried about an air vent to the flower room being too close even with an inline dust and pollen filter.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Nov 28, 2022)

I cut and trimmed one of the larger branches, and found one whole seed which was still green and probably too young to germinate. The buds were a lot less dense than I was expecting too.

I decided to put the plant in the 32x32 tent in the attic under a TSW-2000. If it wants to auto pollinate and make its own seeds, I will let it go as long as it likes. The only reason I grew the clone was to make seeds, so I hope it gets busy soon.

I just have a light, timer and single 4" duct fan for the moment. If it gets really cold before it's ready I have a space heater and a decent temperature controller I can use. For now, as long as day time temps stay above freezing I think it will be alright.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 2, 2022)

Not much to report. The re-vegging CSM clone is in the flower room hopefully thinking about re-flowering. Not much sign of that yet. The ABC plant I thought I pollinated is now enjoying complete solitude in my attic. Still no amber trichomes, and still no significant number of seeds. I was joking about keeping it going until next year, but it's starting to look like that's what will happen. 







But I did finally get the one branch I chopped and trimmed properly dried. So after dinner there will be a smoke report - colored by at least one martini : )


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 2, 2022)

Wooh....................Dang Alien Plant


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 2, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Not much to report. The re-vegging CSM clone is in the flower room hopefully thinking about re-flowering. Not much sign of that yet. The ABC plant I thought I pollinated is now enjoying complete solitude in my attic. Still no amber trichomes, and still no significant number of seeds. I was joking about keeping it going until next year, but it's starting to look like that's what will happen.
> 
> View attachment 314463
> 
> ...


Looking forward to the smoke report…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Looking forward to the smoke report…


I'm pretty stoned at the moment : ) Maybe I should wait until tomorrow!

Actually it was really smooth considering the 2" metal pipe I used to draw it. I didn't get much aroma, but with my nose I rarely do. CSM is the odd ball out on that. I get this lemon taste in my head smoking that stuff. Anyway, the ABC seller said 15%-18% THC, but I got plenty stoned on a small (for me) amount. 

Makes me wonder if there isn't something I can mix in to some ground bud to lower the THC and increase the volume of what I can smoke. I like getting stoned a lot more than I like being stoned : )


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 3, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I'm pretty stoned at the moment : ) Maybe I should wait until tomorrow!
> 
> Actually it was really smooth considering the 2" metal pipe I used to draw it. I didn't get much aroma, but with my nose I rarely do. CSM is the odd ball out on that. I get this lemon taste in my head smoking that stuff. Anyway, the ABC seller said 15%-18% THC, but I got plenty stoned on a small (for me) amount.
> 
> Makes me wonder if there isn't something I can mix in to some ground bud to lower the THC and increase the volume of what I can smoke. I like getting stoned a lot more than I like being stoned : )


Subby rolls what she calls sissy joints with mullein. I have some a try the other day but mixed it about half and half. Wanted to be able to smoke a whole joint. Nope. Too high after maybe a quarter of the joint. It is certainly better than mixing in tobacco(which I have tried more than once-I like nicotine despite it being bad for me).


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 3, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I'm pretty stoned at the moment : ) Maybe I should wait until tomorrow!
> 
> Actually it was really smooth considering the 2" metal pipe I used to draw it. I didn't get much aroma, but with my nose I rarely do. CSM is the odd ball out on that. I get this lemon taste in my head smoking that stuff. Anyway, the ABC seller said 15%-18% THC, but I got plenty stoned on a small (for me) amount.
> 
> Makes me wonder if there isn't something I can mix in to some ground bud to lower the THC and increase the volume of what I can smoke. I like getting stoned a lot more than I like being stoned : )


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 3, 2022)

Going to try the Mullein Leaf. If 50/50 doesn't work, I can always add more leaf...  Now I'm wondering why I spend all that time trimming them up when the more leaf I leave on the buds they less potent it is.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 3, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Going to try the Mullein Leaf. If 50/50 doesn't work, I can always add more leaf...  Now I'm wondering why I spend all that time trimming them up when the more leaf I leave on the buds they less potent it is.


Yes I leave a little but that sugar leaf leaf adds a bit more cough to me. I think you will like the mullein leaf. It’s suppose to be good for your lungs too even to smoke it. Must be true, I read it on the internet


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 3, 2022)

I gifted my three autos today, though one is still in the shop until next week. I'm down to the CSM in the flower room, an ABC clone in veg, another ABC clone in late flower but still refusing to make seeds, and my two Christmas Freakshow Trees. 

My wife promised to decorate the freaks tonight, but I don't think I was invited to help. She knows I'm color blind, LOL. 

Early January I want to start using the DWC again (finally). Probably only grow two this time, but I can't decide what to grow. Definitely autos this time of year, but I have so many different strains. Also Royal King seeds had a sale on some strains I wanted, and I got suckered into ordering even more. That's why I was trying to get into Coinbase. I had to use some of my impossible-to-trace bits to place the order...


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 3, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Going to try the Mullein Leaf. If 50/50 doesn't work, I can always add more leaf...  Now I'm wondering why I spend all that time trimming them up when the more leaf I leave on the buds they less potent it is.




i am looking forward to your smoke report


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 4, 2022)

We're slow this weekend, and ran out of ornaments. Should have them completed tonight


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 4, 2022)

I think we're done. Probably leave them in the shop until next weekend, so they don't start flowering in the living room before Christmas. It's pretty dark in there.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 4, 2022)

Wow they are beautiful crash. Your wife did an amazing job on them. It’s just the perfect tree I need to plan that for next year with Fogeys seeds


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 4, 2022)

Figures Sub Gal is on top LOL


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 4, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Figures Sub Gal is on top LOL


Need to find some cannabis fairies to hang on the tree below her  : )


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 4, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Need to find some cannabis fairies to hang on the tree below her  : )


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 6, 2022)

Well, I was wrong. The nads turned into seeds. Some of them already look pretty mature. It didn't herm at all. I feel bad I gave it a time out in that attic tent with high humidity and wild temperature swings. Going to bring it down tonight.

I had to use a bunch of stakes to hold up the buds, since the stems are still soft and green and just fall over under the weight. I should have setup a net. If I get a few percent amber trichomes by this weekend, I'll chop it on Sunday. Otherwise it can wait another week (I hope).


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 8, 2022)

I guess the ABC plant is at it's end of life stage. Whole branches are turning brown and dying. I saw it earlier in the week, but thought it was the heat from being in the attic tent on a warm day with no AC. The ones that have died so far have all had a few seeds that look mature. The rest of the plant is healthy, if you call branches collapsing under the weight of the buds healthy. 

I cut the 5 or 6 dead branches off, trimmed and left them to dry. I just used the dehydrator fan with no heat. Not sure if the heat will damage the seeds. I say I have no sense of smell, but the strong diesel aroma in my shop was unmistakable. Going to chop the rest of the plant this weekend. Looks like I will end up with 50 seeds or so, maybe less. It's hard to tell with this thing the way the little leaves curl around the bud.

I think I'm settled on the idea of growing these again, but in the DWC this time. I want to see if I can improve on the incredibly slow growth with just improved growing techniques. Thinking of crossing it with the CSM or Stealth Fighter as well, both of which grow a lot faster. I know none of the F1 offspring will look like ABC plants. I have an idea of what I need to cross with each successive generation, but I'm still learning. It might just be too complex a goal for my limited skills and experience. It will be fun to try, though.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 10, 2022)

Done...  Still not sure why it started dying like that. I got maybe 15 seeds just trimming, but expect another 20 or 30 once it dries. I don't like digging through wet stinky bud looking for seeds : )  I had already taken a quarter of the pant earlier in the week. But overall yield was pretty small.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 10, 2022)

enjoy the harvest Amigo!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 10, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> View attachment 315037


Charlie Browns Christmas tree…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 10, 2022)

I just noticed the difference in what that plant looked like Tuesday to what it looked like this afternoon. It can't be the grow environment, since I put it right next to the flowering CSM plant which is looking healthy as ever.

Tuesday 





Today


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 10, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Charlie Browns Christmas tree…


Wonder if I got raided whether they would count that as one of my four allowed plants : )


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 10, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Wonder if I got raided whether they would count that as one of my four allowed plants : )


I have heard sometimes they used to count the soil a plant was growing in way back when.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 11, 2022)

I know everyone else is growing lots of plants, but I have to concentrate on my few : )

So more post mortem/chop info. The thing had been growing for months. I got a little over 2 ounces, or more precisely, not much. And I got 89 mostly immature seeds.









So 9 weeks in flower and at least 6 in veg, and here's what was in the pot...






I know I lack experience, but that's by far the smallest root ball I've seen on any of the plants I grew to harvest. They do look healthy, but I'm thinking the plant must have died of starvation. 

I took some cuttings from the mother plant and set them to root. I'll put 2 in the DWC, another in a pot with em-1 which I'll reverse at some point to pollinate branches on the DWC plants.






One or two more I want to try grafting on to a plant with better roots. It will be my first attempt at grafting. Have to pick out a suitable host, err root stock. I'll grow that from a seed, and take cuttings at some point to form the root stock and then graft the scion cut from the mother plant. I read a recent study where they grafted the scion to a cutting and cloned the whole mess in one step. Not sure I'm ready for that, though.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 11, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I know everyone else is growing lots of plants, but I have to concentrate on my few : )
> 
> So more post mortem/chop info. The thing had been growing for months. I got a little over 2 ounces, or more precisely, not much. And I got 89 mostly immature seeds.
> 
> ...


Dr Frank N Stein has nothing on you. Now you just need Abby Normals brain to transplant into your Abby Normal plants.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 11, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I just noticed the difference in what that plant looked like Tuesday to what it looked like this afternoon. It can't be the grow environment, since I put it right next to the flowering CSM plant which is looking healthy as ever.
> 
> Tuesday
> 
> ...


I’d say no


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 11, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I know everyone else is growing lots of plants, but I have to concentrate on my few : )
> 
> So more post mortem/chop info. The thing had been growing for months. I got a little over 2 ounces, or more precisely, not much. And I got 89 mostly immature seeds.
> 
> ...


Grafting now. Looking forward to the show crash


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 11, 2022)

I have a bunch of Sunset Sherbet Fem seeds, so I started one as the root stock. Hopefully it pops, since I only planted one. 

I was really out there to pollinate the CSM plant when the light came on. I wasn't as stingy with the pollen as I was with the ABC plant. Live and learn, I hope...  I also removed another large mass of fan leaves, the third time in the last couple of weeks. Even now it looks pretty shaggy.


----------



## boo (Dec 11, 2022)

shaggy yes but watch her blow up now the flower sites can get some more light...


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 12, 2022)

Looks like the variegated trait isn't so recessive after all. This is from the variegated auto Caramelicious crossed with an auto GDP. Pretty surprised it showed up again. I didn't see it on the other two I already gave away.

Now I wish I hadn't already promised this one to someone, since I still have plenty of pollen from the original. Oh well. I have lots of extra seeds.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 12, 2022)

On a different topic, it looks like I'm a magnet for deer as well


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 12, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> On a different topic, it looks like I'm a magnet for deer as well
> 
> View attachment 315169


My wife got an owl the other night…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 12, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> My wife got an owl the other night…


I hope it was a little owl...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 12, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I hope it was a little owl...


Smaller than a deer but bigger than a breadbox(whatever a breadbox is)…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 13, 2022)

Somehow I knew that Sunset Sherbet seed wasn't going to pop. I added a THC Bomb to the mix. Still using a paper towel, but if this one fails I'll go with a grow plug. Weird how every seed sprouted in a day or so when I had no idea what I was doing. Now they refuse to sprout pretty regular unless I plant them in dirt which I'm not using this time.


----------



## pute (Dec 13, 2022)

Nice thread.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 14, 2022)

One happy mamma plant. Probably thought I would never flip her. I gave her some more pollen today. I forgot what I was doing and stuck her back in the flower room with the fans on. Probably just pollinated the whole plant instead of just the lower branches. Wish I had a grand-kid I could talk into picking out all the seeds for me...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 14, 2022)

I see a trend starting...


----------



## Flower (Dec 14, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I know everyone else is growing lots of plants, but I have to concentrate on my few : )
> 
> So more post mortem/chop info. The thing had been growing for months. I got a little over 2 ounces, or more precisely, not much. And I got 89 mostly immature seeds.
> 
> ...


I just so happened to watch a YouTube video today where the guy was talking about how fabric pots don’t produce much of a root ball. 
Roots in a plastic pot hit the wall, turn, grow along the wall, turn, and eventually develop that big root ball. 
The roots in a fabric pot grow until they air trim, never turning and growing. 
Since switching to fabric pots, I also have been under impressed with the root balls, but I guess it’s normal.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 14, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> One happy mamma plant. Probably thought I would never flip her. I gave her some more pollen today. I forgot what I was doing and stuck her back in the flower room with the fans on. Probably just pollinated the whole plant instead of just the lower branches. Wish I had a grand-kid I could talk into picking out all the seeds for me...
> 
> View attachment 315288




shes purdy


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 17, 2022)

Finally killed off the last of the Early Miss bud. I had one jar left I was saving for a gift, but it was moldy when I pulled it out. I'm sure they will be just as happy with THC Bomb, but now I have to grow another Early Miss plant. I still have 5 seeds left.

This time I'll make some seeds. Crop King now wants $11 a seed which is way too much for yields under 200g.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 18, 2022)

I think my shop is getting too cold at night. I know it hits 58 occasionally, probably tonight. Both plants out there have soft-ish leaves and some yellowing. Maybe I'm just watering too much in the cooler temps? There's a 4x4 grow tent in the garage, though, so I expect to have a warmer room/tent on Christmas...

The auto in the back was supposed to go to a new home last week, but it looks like I'm keeping it now. I have some feminized auto pollen, so it's going to be another seed party...


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 21, 2022)

Little seed packs everywhere, even buds I didn't want to pollinate <sigh>. The trichomes make them hard to photograph, though.










Still a happy mamma plant. Not a yellow leaf on it. Most/all of my grows have always started to show deficiencies before now. I'm almost afraid to water it and risk screwing it up. It's due for a trimming at least, though. It seems to be growing new fan leaves as fast as I can remove them.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 21, 2022)

Beautiful plant crash. Nice close up shot too


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 21, 2022)

I took a cutting from my apple sapling today. I'm planning to use it as host to lots of grafted mutant cannabis strains. If I succeed, it will end up in the BOM contest for October/Halloween : )


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 21, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I took a cutting from my apple sapling today. I'm planning to use it as host to lots of grafted mutant cannabis strains. If I succeed, it will end up in the BOM contest for October/Halloween : )
> 
> View attachment 315759


Should be interesting


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 21, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I took a cutting from my apple sapling today. I'm planning to use it as host to lots of grafted mutant cannabis strains. If I succeed, it will end up in the BOM contest for October/Halloween : )
> 
> View attachment 315759


I don’t think I have ever seen a strain/strandivar with ‘Apple’ in it. I know it won’t pick up the apple flavor(maybe it might) but this is an interesting chimera ‘speriment…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Should be interesting


I'll be lucky if the cutting roots. It might not respond well to being warmed up. That sapling is well into hibernation.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 21, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I don’t think I have ever seen a strain/strandivar with ‘Apple’ in it. I know it won’t pick up the apple flavor(maybe it might) but this is an interesting chimera ‘speriment…


It would be cool if it changed the taste, but probably not. I'm mostly interested in "storing" various strains without exceeding my four plant limit.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 21, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I took a cutting from my apple sapling today. I'm planning to use it as host to lots of grafted mutant cannabis strains. If I succeed, it will end up in the BOM contest for October/Halloween : )
> 
> View attachment 315759


Sweet Let the show begin. I needed something new


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 21, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> It would be cool if it changed the taste, but probably not. I'm mostly interested in "storing" various strains without exceeding my four plant limit.


But Osifer it's a apple tree


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 21, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> It would be cool if it changed the taste, but probably not. I'm mostly interested in "storing" various strains without exceeding my four plant limit.


I’ve seen pictures of fruit trees with multiple fruits growing on them so it is an ‘outside the box’ idea to try this. My chair has been pulled up to your thread anyway but maybe I will pull up an Ottoman too…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 21, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I’ve seen pictures of fruit trees with multiple fruits growing on them so it is an ‘outside the box’ idea to try this. My chair has been pulled up to your thread anyway but maybe I will pull up an Ottoman too…


Ha, well I hope I don't disappoint everyone. I was initially going to buy something from a nursery, but one look at the prices made me starting thinking about what I had growing in my own yard. I also have those Christmas trees.. Lots of places on those to attempt grafts.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 21, 2022)

Admit it, you just like playing God.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 21, 2022)

When I grew sometimes i would take dried blue berries and vac seal some weed in with them for a month and call it blueberry.
We were gullible in  the east 15 years ago...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Admit it, you just like playing God.


Playing?


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Admit it, you just like playing God.


Don't we all? : )


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 315762


you weren't a altar boy....


----------



## Flower (Dec 21, 2022)

I got my doubts, but you have my interest. I hope it works.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 21, 2022)

Different more conventional grafting. Kinda…









						How To Graft Cannabis And Grow Multiple Strains On 1 Plant - RQS Blog
					

Grafting is an ancient gardening practice. In this article, we show you how to graft cannabis plants and grow multiple strains on a single mother plant.




					www.royalqueenseeds.com


----------



## Loolagigi2 (Dec 21, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Little seed packs everywhere, even buds I didn't want to pollinate <sigh>. The trichomes make them hard to photograph, though.
> 
> View attachment 315756
> 
> ...


Thats first photo. Thank you for reminding me why I love this plant soooooooooo much!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 22, 2022)

Thought of you Crash when I saw this weed growing upside down in one of this tomato planters.  Read the how to on it including moving lights to the bottom of the tent. Even watched a YouTube about it.  not for me but interesting and it took someone like you to try this


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 23, 2022)

Not my cup of tea.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Not my cup of tea.


Mine either but I’m kinda glad someone you tubed it. Looks like the plant was stressed the whole time. Perhaps it could have been improved or maybe it was just the grow I watched on it…


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 23, 2022)

Roots for most plants aren't designed to grow up. So I'm not sure how good of root system your going to get with that upside down shit.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thought of you Crash when I saw this weed growing upside down in one of this tomato planters.  Read the how to on it including moving lights to the bottom of the tent. Even watched a YouTube about it.  not for me but interesting and it took someone like you to try this
> 
> View attachment 315807


I'm with WeedHopper on this one. Seems like a lot of work  (and risk of damaging the light with dripping water) for nothing. That is unless the youtube video was the goal : )  

Hmm, but I could see planting in a regular upright hanging pot, and using LST to pull all the branches downward. Maybe just hang weights on each new branch so it resembles a hanging vine of some sort. Would still want the light to be above the plant. Maybe something to play with outside if VA ever increases the 4 plant limit.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 23, 2022)

The CSM mamma plant started stretching again this week. I had to raise the light another 6 inches. I like this 9 foot ceiling in the grow room. I want to let the next CSM grow as tall as it wants.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 23, 2022)

It's going to be down around 10 degrees F tonight. I don't think the little space heater I was using in the shop can keep up with the even with both grow lights at max. I moved the ABC and Auto Caramelicious GDP into the flower room for now. If the ABC starts to flower, it will be interesting watching the reveg when I pull it back out. 

The really interesting thing to me is the auto was looking like I had poisoned it sitting in the shop. I was about ready to toss it, but after about 16 hours in the warmer flower room it's looking almost normal again. Probably reduced the yield letting it languish in the cold like that all week. The ABC looks pretty much like it always does, so the auto must be super sensitive to the cold.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 23, 2022)

I had to move the clones (if they ever root) and the THC Bomb seedling out of the shop to my bedroom. Only light I could setup without drilling holes in the ceiling was the dreaded burple lights. Now I have a use for all those stupid surgical masks I was forced to buy. I can put one over my eyes every night to block the burple light when I sleep : )


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 23, 2022)

The impending grow tent gift has me all excited. I suddenly realized no one will be able to see in but me, so no one will be able to count pots! I added 6 Freak Bomb seeds to the sprouting/cloning mix.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 23, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> The impending grow tent gift has me all excited. I suddenly realized no one will be able to see in but me, so no one will be able to count pots! I added 6 Freak Bomb seeds to the sprouting/cloning mix.


Santa Claus will know…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 23, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Santa Claus will know…


That's okay, I'll leave some special brownies under the tree for him.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 23, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> That's okay, I'll leave some special brownies under the tree for him.


Some kids are gonna be disappointed when Santa can’t keep track of who wanted what. I asked for peace on earth this year. I bet buzzed Santa will deliver my gift elsewhere…


----------



## Flower (Dec 23, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> That's okay, I'll leave some special brownies under the tree for him.


Have a holly jolly Christmas 
And in case you didn’t hear 
Ole St. Nick wants a bag of bud
Instead of milk and cookies this year.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 24, 2022)

Flower said:


> Have a holly jolly Christmas
> And in case you didn’t hear
> Ole St. Nick wants a bag of bud
> Instead of milk and cookies this year.


Happy Christmas to you too my friend.

Santa can have all the bud he wants from me, but I thought that bag he carries over his shoulder was full of bud...


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 24, 2022)

Gave the last two ounces of CSM to the 7/11 workers who sell me my coffee every morning. Pretty sure passing out home made cookies wouldn't have gotten the same reaction...


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 25, 2022)

Dumb question on setting up the exhaust fan in a grow tent. I want to put the carbon filter on the floor and exchange floor space for head space. The duct fan will replace the entire tent volume up to four times a minute. Are there any other practical reasons for hanging that stuff above the lights?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 25, 2022)

Heat rises is normally a reason for the filter to be at the top.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Heat rises is normally a reason for the filter to be at the top.


My thought as well. Maybe a strong enough circulating fan array would help with heat stratification(if that is a real term-sorry, Christmas buzzed)….


----------



## boo (Dec 25, 2022)

crash, you wanna get rid of the high air as it's hot...filter goes at the top of your tent...


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 25, 2022)

Okay, crises avoided. No way I was giving up that head room if I could get out of it. Then I thought to actually measure the lights, and realized the fan and filter didn't interfere at all. I'll go with @oldfogey8 and blame the Christmas buzz : )

Now I just have to get the ambition to fix the crappy cables on the MH lights. The little bit of heat coming off the power supplies doesn't remotely justify the mass of tangled wire they added to make relocating them possible. Maybe I'll change my mind again when the buzz wears off.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 25, 2022)

Mine is mounted at the back of my tent too. My light can clear it but there is still not much more room to lift the light


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 26, 2022)

I think my apple sapling cutting died. At least the leaves turned at the same time the leaves on the sapling outside changed. Maybe they are using my wireless to communicate...  I'll give it another week, but it doesn't look good. 

My wife has this ficus tree I have been eying as the next potential grafting host. I need to pick a branch she won't notice is missing. She would let me take it if I asked, but that would take the fun out of it. Not sure if they can be cloned though. 

Speaking of clones, right after I decided the ABC cuttings were never going to root, it's been three weeks after all, three of the five I have left poked roots out of their plugs. If I get a fourth, they will all go into the DWC.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 26, 2022)

Forgot to mention the freak bomb seeds. None of them popped, but turned fuzzy instead. I thought I had killed that stuff, but I guess it's still on the seeds. Going to soak another batch in H2O2 first and see if they will pop then.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 26, 2022)

Grr, the controller for my AC Infinity fan failed yet again. I went ahead and ordered a new one. Not happy with AC Infinity, though. It annoys me that I can't trust their stuff to protect my plants. Probably make my own controller next time. It's just a 0-10V input to the fan. I'm sure I can rig something to work reliably for my purposes.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 26, 2022)

I have the tent holding around 72 degrees. I think it will be okay until the new controller arrives. Lights will be 24/7 until then.

The male freak show plants went from pot plants to Christmas trees to grafting hosts. Have to give them a week or so to recover before hacking off a little more. Then I can try to graft some ABC cuttings to them. This will be my first real attempt at grafting. Eventually there shouldn't be any male freak show nodes remaining. That's the plan anyway.  

The little THC Bomb seedling I up potted without thinking about the cold temperature of the water I used to rinse the soil. Hope it survives. I also put 10 Freak Bomb seeds in a mixture of water and about 1% H2O2. Those will soak for 12-24 hours and hopefully be ready to sprout fuzz free afterward.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 26, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I have the tent holding around 72 degrees. I think it will be okay until the new controller arrives. Lights will be 24/7 until then.
> 
> The male freak show plants went from pot plants to Christmas trees to grafting hosts. Have to give them a week or so to recover before hacking off a little more. Then I can try to graft some ABC cuttings to them. This will be my first real attempt at grafting. Eventually there shouldn't be any male freak show nodes remaining. That's the plan anyway.
> 
> ...


 "What can stop the determined heart and resolved will of man?"


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 26, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> "What can stop the determined heart and resolved will of man?"


CVD??


----------



## boo (Dec 26, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> CVD??


nope the government...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 26, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> CVD??


I was going for a quote from Frankenstein but CVD is a better answer. 



boo said:


> nope the government...


Better still…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 27, 2022)

The chopped up freak show plants didn't look stressed at all this morning, so I decided to try some grafting on one of them. Not expecting much, since I have no idea what I'm doing. I just want to learn what works and what doesn't. 

I tried a small branch to branch splice. I basically split the stem of the host branch and sliced the stem of the target branch into a V more or less. Then I stuck them together with a little extra water and wrapped them with thin grafting tape (a.k.a. saran wrap). Then I wrapped the whole mess with some tie wire. I didn't notice I got it crooked until I came in and looked at the pics. I decided to leave it as is and see what happens : )  But I think the next one like this I try will have the tie wire on the inside to make it easier to press the pieces together.






Then I cut a little more off the main stalk on the host and cut an inch long vertical split. I used two cuttings from the ABC plant with the ends sliced into wedges also an inch long. I pried open the split on the stalk and stuck the two wedges into that. More grafting tape and more tie wire. I'm a little more confident about this one. Everything fit together snugly, so the tape was only needed to keep moisture from escaping.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 27, 2022)

I wish I could figure out what I'm doing right with this thing. I have a solid history of flowering plants with crispy burned looking leaves. That describes pretty much every plant I've grown to harvest so far. This just isn't supposed to happen...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 27, 2022)

Looking nice brother.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 29, 2022)

First grafting attempt isn't looking so good. I really wasn't expecting much, since I did the bare minimum to see how simple a process I could get away with. First mistake appears to be not using a plastic bag over the spliced branch to keep in moisture. 







Both grafted branches wilted pretty quickly, and are probably not going to survive. I still decided to add the bag late and see what happens. Again, not expect much, just seeing what works and what doesn't.






I also made a new graft on to the other male freak show. I took two cuttings from the ABC plant, sliced them into wedges and sandwiched them inside a wedge I made in the host (I guess the proper terms are root stock and scion, but I prefer host and cutting myself). Anyway, I used double scions because together they are about the same diameter as the root stock branch I grafted to.

I also used Teflon tape to secure the graft then covered that with the plastic grafting tape. Lots of grower's dogma buried in the various explanations on how to do this. The crappy grafting tape doesn't even stick to itself very well, and is next to impossible to wrap tightly around the branch. Teflon tape made it a lot easier.

Now I have to decide how long to wait. I've read everything from two days to two weeks. I think I'll wait until the branch dies or shows new growth.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 29, 2022)

I like the baggie hack. Seems like that should help to minimize wilt to give the cutting time to take.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 29, 2022)

Here's the donor ABC plant I'm using for grafting. It has plenty of branches, just not very many thick ones.






And the THC Bomb seedling that's going to be the next host/root stock plant. It has a couple weeks at least before it will be big enough.


----------



## JoseyWales (Dec 29, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> The chopped up freak show plants didn't look stressed at all this morning, so I decided to try some grafting on one of them. Not expecting much, since I have no idea what I'm doing. I just want to learn what works and what doesn't.
> 
> I tried a small branch to branch splice. I basically split the stem of the host branch and sliced the stem of the target branch into a V more or less. Then I stuck them together with a little extra water and wrapped them with thin grafting tape (a.k.a. saran wrap). Then I wrapped the whole mess with some tie wire. I didn't notice I got it crooked until I came in and looked at the pics. I decided to leave it as is and see what happens : )  But I think the next one like this I try will have the tie wire on the inside to make it easier to press the pieces together.
> 
> ...


Out side wind sucks, more than once plants split at the stem. I use clone jell and black electric tape. The clone jell doesn't let air get to the open stem and electric tape provides pressure to hold them together with out choking them, This may help, it works for me.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 29, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> Out side wind sucks, more than once plants split at the stem. I use clone jell and black electric tape. The clone jell doesn't let air get to the open stem and electric tape provides pressure to hold them together with out choking them, This may help, it works for me.


I've seen paint, silicone and Elmer's used glue to seal them as well. I'll definitely try the cloning jell, though. Electrical tape would be easier to secure the graft, but it might be difficult to remove later. I think that's why they all use these no-stick wraps.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 29, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I like the baggie hack. Seems like that should help to minimize wilt to give the cutting time to take.


I avoided it initially because it looked awkward and not everyone did it. But it was a lot easier than it looked to get it on there and reasonably sealed.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 29, 2022)

Oh yeah, all the Freak Bomb seeds sprouted, then died a fuzzy moldy death. I have a bunch more soaking in 3% H2O2. I just need a couple to survive, but I'm starting to think I won't even get that. One more lesson I have to remember : )


----------



## JoseyWales (Dec 29, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I've seen paint, silicone and Elmer's used glue to seal them as well. I'll definitely try the cloning jell, though. Electrical tape would be easier to secure the graft, but it might be difficult to remove later. I think that's why they all use these no-stick wraps.


Na electrical tape is very easy to remove it will surprize you. Electrical tape when you streach it it get tighter than you may think, and over time for some reason it comes off easier than you think. Black electrical tape give it a try.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jan 1, 2023)

The auto feminized seeds I made from the Auto Caramelicious and the Auto GDP turned out to not be autos at all. I started three of these and gave two away. All three started flowering under 18/6 lighting, then suddenly decided to re-veg. I got confirmation this morning on the two I gave away. They are both re-vegging as well. 

The one I kept has been back in the flower room for several days, and is clearly in flower again. No reason to pollinate it with more auto pollen, so I ended up giving it some feminized CSM pollen. Maybe a few seasons of cross pollination and I will get a CSM auto with variegated leaves : )






The CSM plant is getting close to harvest time. Pistils are curling and turning dark. Three to four weeks max before chop day assuming the seeds mature by then. Then I will finally have room to start the DWC sitting in the corner.






Nothing much to report on the various grafting attempts. The lower branch on the first male definitely didn't take, and I removed it. The two on top might have taken, but the leaves had already turned brown. 

As long as the stem stays green I'll keep it going, but at some point I need to cull one of the males to stay under the limit. Maybe by the end of the week I'll know if the grafts worked, but success or not that plant has to go <sigh>


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jan 4, 2023)

Waiting for the lights to come on in the flower room I decided two grafting targets were too many. I tossed the first one which had two failed grafts, probably from not using a plastic bag to keep the humidity high. The second one has three grafts that appear to be working, or at least the leaves are staying green-ish. I'll give it a proper trimming when I can remove the bags.

I also have the 4 ABC clones in a 7 gallon pot, and am slowly pushing them all to the center. The goal is to graft them together as a sort of twisting main stalk. That would provide a much larger root base and only count as one plant. The mother clone is still sitting in the back a few limbs short of the last pic I posted. 

The newly vegging plant is a THC Bomb I was planning on grafting an ABC branch to. It's getting a reprieve, since I want to have at least one "normal" plant to grow and harvest this winter. The thing has outpaced all four clones combined with nothing but hose water and used/rinsed MG dirt. It will get topped this weekend. 

The two cups are Freak Show seeds. I decided to add them in since I'm the only one who can see what's in the tent! This will be, I think, Freak Show #'s 9 and 10. Hopefully I will finally get a female. If I get 10 males in a row I might just give up on this strain..


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jan 4, 2023)

Finally getting some tip burn on the CSM plant. Some edge burn as well. I was starting to think it was immune to over feeding. I did have the lights turned down some due to the warm weather we're having here. Probably should have cut back on the nutes, oh well.

It's got some amber trichomes too, but many of the seeds need more time. They can take the whole month to finish if needed, I guess. I don't have anything waiting to go in there. I will add a drop cloth of some kind to catch any falling seeds that matured early.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jan 5, 2023)

CrashMagnet said:


> On a different topic, it looks like I'm a magnet for deer as well
> 
> View attachment 315169


It took a month just to get an estimate. $6,500 <sigh> almost all of it parts.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jan 6, 2023)

Still waiting for the seeds to mature. Otherwise I would be chopping this weekend. Maybe two more weeks...


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jan 6, 2023)

Resident exterminator isn't happy with me taking her home out for trichome pics. She jumped from the CSM to the DWC when I started moving it. As soon as I put it back she started moving in that direction, but I scared her with the camera. She's just sitting there waiting for me to leave : )


----------



## WeedHopper (Saturday at 7:58 AM)

Yep. Couple more weeks.


----------



## Flower (Saturday at 2:32 PM)

I had one hanging around for a while. I have not seen her in a few weeks.


----------



## joeb631a (Saturday at 4:03 PM)

Flower said:


> View attachment 316943
> 
> I had one hanging around for a while. I have not seen her in a few weeks.


Wow, that does not need any more Cal-mag in my opinion


----------



## CrashMagnet (Saturday at 5:46 PM)

Flower said:


> View attachment 316943
> 
> I had one hanging around for a while. I have not seen her in a few weeks.


There are at least 5 of them in the flower room, but only that one living on the plant. I leave a banana peel in the trash sometimes, so they can eat the fruit flies that hatch out. I'm hoping they are as effective against other pests.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Saturday at 8:26 PM)

How’s your new tent set up crash?  I like the spiders. I’ve only had them guarding my outdoor plants so far. Lucky at the moment not to have any buggs not even gnats in either tent. I’m trying to make sure I don’t bring anything in but you know how that goes…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Saturday at 8:57 PM)

SubmarineGirl said:


> How’s your new tent set up crash?  I like the spiders. I’ve only had them guarding my outdoor plants so far. Lucky at the moment not to have any buggs not even gnats in either tent. I’m trying to make sure I don’t bring anything in but you know how that goes…


New tent is working well, so far. I had to leave it open during the day last week to keep the temperature below 80 deg, but this time of year I'm not running the AC in the shop. Anyway, it's amazing how many plants I can wedge into a 4X4 space. It's going to be more difficult than ever to keep the number of plants below the limit : )

I'm really hoping those spiders eat spider mites and thrips. I will be breeding them as well if they do!


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sunday at 12:29 PM)

Still struggling with grafting. I'm obviously doing something wrong, but I don't know what it is yet. I'm not discouraged at all, though. The list of what doesn't work is getting longer as the list of what might work is getting shorter. Sooner or later I will find something to place in the list of stuff that does work : )

The leaves on this one stayed green for a while, but died over the last few days. When I took it apart there was no cohesion at all between the branches. I'm convinced I cut and spliced them correctly, though. I may have just wrapped it too many times according to several sites I've visited. 











On the theory of over wrapping, I took this one apart and re-wrapped it with just two layers of tape. The leaves are still relatively green and moist, but it's definitely running out of time. I thought this was the most promising attempt when I first set it up, but I guess not.


----------



## T_Dub (Sunday at 2:44 PM)

Hi CrashMagnet,
It’s cool how you’re always experimenting!  If you don’t mind me asking, what is the goal of grafting?  Does it actually result in combined plant DNA or some other major change to the plant?   Why graft with Apple and ficus trees?  Thanks in advance….it looks really interesting and I’m just looking to understand better.

Oh, and there’s an entire Facebook site dedicated to people raising those small “jumping spiders” if you’re interested.  They might be able to identify his/her species.  I have a nice fungus gnat population that I’ll gladly donate to his meal plan.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sunday at 3:19 PM)

SubmarineGirl said:


> How’s your new tent set up crash?  I like the spiders. I’ve only had them guarding my outdoor plants so far. Lucky at the moment not to have any buggs not even gnats in either tent. I’m trying to make sure I don’t bring anything in but you know how that goes…


If I had those in my grow, I'd set the tent on fire and move away.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sunday at 3:52 PM)

T_Dub said:


> Hi CrashMagnet,
> It’s cool how you’re always experimenting!  If you don’t mind me asking, what is the goal of grafting?  Does it actually result in combined plant DNA or some other major change to the plant?   Why graft with Apple and ficus trees?  Thanks in advance….it looks really interesting and I’m just looking to understand better.
> 
> Oh, and there’s an entire Facebook site dedicated to people raising those small “jumping spiders” if you’re interested.  They might be able to identify his/her species.  I have a nice fungus gnat population that I’ll gladly donate to his meal plan.


Thanks. I'm always messing with something. Growing stuff is just the next obsession since I got bored with whatever I was obsessed with before : )

Grafting doesn't change the genetics, so you can graft several strains on to one root base and it only counts legally as one plant. That was my original goal. Then I started looking at grafting to provide a better root base for an otherwise slow growing plant. But mostly I'm doing it because it's something interesting to do. 

I do need to learn how to graft a compatible strain of apple tree to the one I'm growing. They only produce fruit if they are pollinate by a compatible but different strain of apple tree, and I only have room for one tree..

I will have to check out the jumping spider breeders page. That could be a cool new obsession : )


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sunday at 4:00 PM)

I remembered I was supposed to try electrical tape, so here goes...  Have to admit it was a lot easier to wrap than grafting or teflon tape. Went with a lighter bag I could clip on too.


----------



## pute (Sunday at 4:07 PM)

Interesting


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sunday at 4:07 PM)

@T_Dub I think I found the jumping spider pages...


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sunday at 8:02 PM)

When I started this grafting thing I got some parafilm grafting tape off Amazon, because that's what many others said they used. But what I got was a bunch of rolls of cellophane, not even actual tape. I just discovered that it's fake, and Parafilm is an actual and very specific tape that's been around for years. It stretches and sticks to itself, and is permeable to allow air and water vapor to filter through.

I watched a guy on youtube use it to make numerous complex grafts of very small fragile cuttings with a near 100% success rate. I struggled to splice stuff much larger using that fake stuff, and of course, none of those grafts succeeded.

I could only find the real stuff on Amazon in bulk for an insulting price. Several other sites carry it, though, for not much more than the cost of the fake stuff. So hopefully, the next grafts will be more successful.  

Real Parafilm





Fake Parafilm


----------



## bigsur51 (Sunday at 8:28 PM)

CrashMagnet said:


> Thanks. I'm always messing with something. Growing stuff is just the next obsession since I got bored with whatever I was obsessed with before : )
> 
> Grafting doesn't change the genetics, so you can graft several strains on to one root base and it only counts legally as one plant. That was my original goal. Then I started looking at grafting to provide a better root base for an otherwise slow growing plant. But mostly I'm doing it because it's something interesting to do.
> 
> ...




i have seen pecan trees in Oklahoma that had 4 different varieties of pecans growing from grafting


----------



## WeedHopper (Monday at 5:28 AM)

You can do fruit trees too.


----------



## WeedHopper (Monday at 5:31 AM)

This thing is pretty cool.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Monday at 7:04 AM)

WeedHopper said:


> This thing is pretty cool.
> 
> View attachment 317044
> View attachment 317044


I have one. Unfortunately, it's not much help with the size branches I mostly want to graft. It's easier to just split the branch than to cut out a notch. Maybe I will get a chance to use it next summer when I have larger plants growing outdoors.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Monday at 6:14 PM)

I thought I was on the low side with the nutes, but I guess not. I fed the CSM twice over the weekend because some older leaves were turning a little yellow. It did have some tip burn, but nothing like this until tonight. Going to have to flush it if things progress much further. Wish the seeds would finish, so I could go straight to harvest.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Tuesday at 6:42 PM)

My little auto got a major hair cut today. It's looking a little droopy now, probably because I gave it extra water before the trim.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Tuesday at 6:44 PM)

Run off PH about where I expected. I was thinking low PH and nutrient burn might look similar. Back to thinking nutrient burn... (note the jumping spider molt skin on the floor. Must be growing).


----------



## CrashMagnet (Tuesday at 6:52 PM)

I decided one can never have too many ABC clones. If all four of these root, I'll probably put them in the DWC which is still sitting idle.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Tuesday at 8:26 PM)

I've been working my way through this guy's grafting series. He's had some great success and explains exactly what he's doing and why. In this one he's talking about how fast he can get a graft to take from a cutting, and has it down to just 5 days. So you could have a root base, cannabis or anything else really, graft your cannabis cutting to it, and have it in the flower room just 5 days later. I've never come close to rooting a clone that fast. Seems like a big improvement on sexing a plant grown from regular seeds.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Tuesday at 8:55 PM)

CrashMagnet said:


> Finally getting some tip burn on the CSM plant. Some edge burn as well. I was starting to think it was immune to over feeding. I did have the lights turned down some due to the warm weather we're having here. Probably should have cut back on the nutes, oh well.
> 
> It's got some amber trichomes too, but many of the seeds need more time. They can take the whole month to finish if needed, I guess. I don't have anything waiting to go in there. I will add a drop cloth of some kind to catch any falling seeds that matured early.
> 
> ...


On the freaks I pollinated, about half my seeds were immature. Mainly the ones highest and lowest on the bud. I am guessing that is because I continued to dust the females for a few weeks so I think the plants kept throwing up new pistils since they kept getting to ‘dance’ with the male. Have you checked any seed pods towards the middle of the buds?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Tuesday at 9:00 PM)

CrashMagnet said:


> New tent is working well, so far. I had to leave it open during the day last week to keep the temperature below 80 deg, but this time of year I'm not running the AC in the shop. Anyway, it's amazing how many plants I can wedge into a 4X4 space. It's going to be more difficult than ever to keep the number of plants below the limit : )
> 
> I'm really hoping those spiders eat spider mites and thrips. I will be breeding them as well if they do!


Have you heard of anyone getting popped for having a few more plants than they can legally? We can have 12 plants per household in MA but I have had more. Do they differentiate between veg and flower plants? The arbitrary number of allowed plants is kinda like the 6 ft of social distancing. Someone pulled that number out of their arse…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Tuesday at 10:25 PM)

oldfogey8 said:


> On the freaks I pollinated, about half my seeds were immature. Mainly the ones highest and lowest on the bud. I am guessing that is because I continued to dust the females for a few weeks so I think the plants kept throwing up new pistils since they kept getting to ‘dance’ with the male. Have you checked any seed pods towards the middle of the buds?


I only pollinated the lower branches, or at least that was my intent. There are a few seeds in pretty much every bud, but the bottom buds are full of them. I haven't found any yet that are splitting out of the colas.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Tuesday at 10:44 PM)

oldfogey8 said:


> Have you heard of anyone getting popped for having a few more plants than they can legally? We can have 12 plants per household in MA but I have had more. Do they differentiate between veg and flower plants? The arbitrary number of allowed plants is kinda like the 6 ft of social distancing. Someone pulled that number out of their arse…


I do know of a few people. All of them had more to do with domestic conflict where the spouse or cousin, etc. reported it to the police because they were angry about something else. My home situation has improved some, but I do still have an irrational family member living here who occasionally "remembers" me trying to kill her.

I can have 9 plants and get little more than a ticket and a fine. But add one more and it's a misdemeanor, loss of security clearance and my career. Funny thing about it all is the only reason I can't retire is the one I'm concerned about still needs me. The gods must find my situation hilarious.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Wednesday at 3:33 PM)

Looks like I have my first successful graft. I forget who said to use electrical tape, but it seems to have worked. Four days and it already has new growth. I'll leave the bag on until Sunday, and the tape probably the rest of the month. 







I got excited and decided to risk my THC Bomb. I removed the four giant fan leaves which left a pretty small plant behind. Then grafted an ABC scion to a lower branch. I'm still not very good at wrapping the tape tightly, so I added a clip to squeeze it together. I waited 30 minutes before putting the bag on to make sure it was placed correctly. They wilt pretty quickly if they aren't.

The black stuff on the main stem is tree wound sealer. There was a lot of water dripping from where I removed the big leaves, and I tried to seal them before doing the graft. That didn't go well. I mostly just made a mess.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Wednesday at 4:39 PM)

Congratulations. I love when an experiment succeeds.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Yesterday at 4:02 PM)

At least this one failed in under a day. One side of my home made plastic bag didn't seal properly when I heated it, and the scion dried up. I went ahead and trimmed the root base branch a little shorter and added another scion, this time with teflon tape and a carefully sealed bag.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Yesterday at 4:31 PM)

Starting a few Alien OG seeds from my first grow when I didn't know what a male looked like until it was too late. Also have a couple of Freak Show seedlings and an auto something seedling growing. I seem to be losing my fear of exceeding my plant limit. 

I have a hidden camera in the tent that will video anyone opening it. If I get raided, I will be sure to post the video : )

I'm also trying to start a bunch of Freak Bomb seeds in dirt, but I'm afraid the fungus I had on them a couple of weeks after harvest did them in. I've already had at least 15seeds fail to germinate. Oh well, I do have another THC Bomb growing. I can make more seeds if none of the 80 or so I have left also fail.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Yesterday at 5:46 PM)

I opened up several swollen bracts on the CSM and didn't find any seeds. They sure look like they contain seeds, more so than the top buds I tried not to pollinate. Finally I took a small branch that I'm sure I pollinated, since there is still white powder on some of the sugar leaves, trimmed it then put it in the dehydrator at low temp. If I don't find any seeds in that, I guess I did something wrong. 

Except for mixing the pollen 1:5 with with dried flour, I did exactly the same thing I have done at least 5 times before. Maybe I didn't get the flour dry enough or something. I did look on the floor to make sure they hadn't all fallen out : ) There has to be seeds in there, maybe just not as many as I had hoped.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Today at 8:25 AM)

So there were plenty of seeds on the little branch I took, but all of them were too immature to keep. The nutrient burn has advanced as well, something I was going to ignore since it's so close to harvest. But now I have to get it under control, so I can keep it going long enough to finish the seeds. It's pretty warm here today, so I think I will take it out this afternoon and flush it with the hose. Not sure what nutes I should give it to promote seed development, though.


----------



## bigsur51 (Today at 8:32 AM)

Bummer on the seeds Bro

i am not much of a seed maker but i would probably feed her as normal?


----------

